# Oscar punks Floyd; "Floyd - GGG will never happen"



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-mayweather-golovkin-never-happen--83691

Golden Boy Promotions President Oscar De La Hoya had a good laugh when BoxingScene asked him about the possibility of a future fight between Floyd Mayweather Jr. (47-0, 26KOs) and Gennady Golovkin (31-0, 28KOs).

Mayweather is the WBC/WBA champion at welterweight and junior middleweight. Golovkin holds the WBA/IBO/WBC-interim titles at middleweight. Golovkin is willing to drop down to 154-pounds if a fight with Mayweather is ever presented.

Although fans want to see it, De La Hoya says Mayweather will never face Golovkin in the ring. But, De La Hoya is confident that his star fighter, Alvarez (44-1-1, 31KOs), will eventually work his way up to a middleweight clash with Golovkin.

"[Mayweather-GGG] will never happen. It will never happen, let's put it that way. One fight that most likely will happen, who is willing to take the challenge - is Triple G vs. Canelo. They have sparred many times before. In time, I am very optimistic that [Canelo-GGG] will happen - given time and once Canelo is ready to move up 160 and he gets a little older. He just turned 24, so he's got time. All of those dangerous fights Canelo is willing to take. But Triple G and Mayweather - that will never happen, De La Hoya told BoxingScene.com."

Of course it won't happen. Floyd won't even fight the [other] best fighter in his weight class. He won't even defend his belts at 154.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not punking if it's true. While Oscar and Cotto both take consistent challenges, Floyd just doesn't. It's not how he rolls.

If Floyd wouldn't sign on to fight an aging Martinez, he won't fight a prime GGG. Even if GGG comes down in weight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

There is no need for floyd to fight anyone at 160.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Another fight that will probably never happen is Lara-Mayweather. Shame really, as that is a winnable fight for May and interesting to see.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

> *In time*, *I am very optimistic* that [Canelo-GGG] will happen - *given time and once Canelo is ready to move up 160* and he gets a little older


But Floyd at 37 should fight the 160lber instead of the young natural 154lber. :lol: atsch



rjjfan said:


> Another fight that will probably never happen is Lara-Mayweather. Shame really, as that is a winnable fight for May and interesting to see.


This I completely agree with... Lara is a 154lb fighter and a good one at that, if Floyd wants to keep the 154lb title he should face someone like this.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It's not punking if it's true. While Oscar and Cotto both take consistent challenges, Floyd just doesn't. It's not how he rolls.
> 
> If Floyd wouldn't sign on to fight an aging Martinez, he won't fight a prime GGG. Even if GGG comes down in weight.


Shit post. Mayweathed Is under no obligation fight a middleweight. He sonned enough californians even fake ones like golovkin


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Chacal said:


> There is no need for floyd to fight anyone at 160.


There was no need for Oscar to move up and fight Hopkins either. Or Cotto to go up and challenge Martinez. GGG is willing to come down to 154. Floyd won't even defend his belts there anyway. Meanwhile he's too scared to fight a smaller man in his own division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Why is this news? Pacquiao definitely wouldn't fight him or even Canelo.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> But Floyd at 37 should fight the 160lber instead of the young natural 154lber. :lol: atsch
> 
> This I completely agree with... Lara is a 154lb fighter and a good one at that, if Floyd wants to keep the 154lb title he should face someone like this.


why should floyd fight a legit 154 in his prime like lara when he can just tell the wbc and wba that he wants to defend his jmw belts against a b-level 147 like maidana?

because floyd very well knows that clueless dumshi-t fans even on boxing forums wont know the difference and think that its a legit defense.

fuken two years and floyd will have only defended his 154 belts, once, and against a marcos maidana.

un-fuken-real


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> There was no need for Oscar to move up and fight Hopkins either. Or Cotto to go up and challenge Martinez. GGG is willing to come down to 154. Floyd won't even defend his belts there anyway. Meanwhile he's too scared to fight a smaller man in his own division.


Awful post, you're a spastic, jump off a bridge.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> There was no need for Oscar to move up and fight Hopkins either. Or Cotto to go up and challenge Martinez. GGG is willing to come down to 154. Floyd won't even defend his belts there anyway. Meanwhile he's too scared to fight a smaller man in his own division.


If it's a challenge, then there will be a ton of reasons for a fight not to happen, especially from the FMjr support group. Just makes one appreciate Cotto even more. He took the fights FMjr would never dare to, in Margarito, Pacquiao, and Martinez. Shame is what it is. All this to protect an undefeated record that about everyone in boxing knows doesn't mean what he thinks it means.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why should floyd fight a legit 154 in his prime like lara when he can just tell the wbc and wba that he wants to defend his jmw belts against a b-level 147 like maidana?
> 
> because floyd very well knows that clueless dumshi-t fans even on boxing forums wont know the difference and think that its a legit defense.
> 
> ...


I don't think boxing fans on forums believe it's a legit defense, they just know the organizations will do whatever to keep money rolling in and a big name attached to their belt. Casuals probably don't even know he's the 154lb title holder. Boxing is far more business than sport nowadays... Sucks, I agree.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> There is no need for floyd to fight anyone at 160.


Which is why GGG's mgmt said he'd do to 154. Problem solved for you? :smile


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I don't think boxing fans on forums believe it's a legit defense, they just know the organizations will do whatever to keep money rolling in and a big name attached to their belt. Casuals probably don't even know he's the 154lb title holder. *Boxing is far more business than sport nowadays*... Sucks, I agree.


100% true. And the fans that allow it to continue this way are partly to blame.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> There was no need for Oscar to move up and fight Hopkins either. Or Cotto to go up and challenge Martinez. GGG is willing to come down to 154. Floyd won't even defend his belts there anyway. Meanwhile he's too scared to fight a smaller man in his own division.


you're an idiot. Oscar is taller, heavier, and plain out bigger than Mayweather. Of course he's more capable of fighting at 160 than Mayweather is. Then he has an atg chin and very good power to compete. Plus he tried to "drain" the 40 year old Hopkins with a catchweight


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> There was no need for Oscar to move up and fight Hopkins either. Or Cotto to go up and challenge Martinez. GGG is willing to come down to 154. Floyd won't even defend his belts there anyway. Meanwhile he's too scared to fight a smaller man in his own division.


Oscar is 5'10 and made.160 without issue. Floyd spent 80% of hos career below.welter

Focus on damaged goods.pacquiao and.his retirement tour lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you're an idiot. Oscar is taller, heavier, and plain out bigger than Mayweather. Of course he's more capable of fighting at 160 than Mayweather is. Then he has an atg chin and very good power to compete. Plus he tried to "drain" the 40 year old Hopkins with a catchweight


You completely miss the point, and that being there was no obligation for either of them to go to 160 to chase MW world titles. But they did anyway. And lets not forget, GGG's team said 154. So FMjr doesn't even have to go up any higher, just fight at a weight he's a three time champion.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Thread went from Floyd won't fight a 160lb fighter that won't prove he can fight at 154, to 'these fighters moved up' like Floyd hasn't moved up from 130 beating good opposition throughout the weight classes, to ignoring anything anyone else does regarding a fight with him, because if any fight doesn't get made it's 100% Floyd's fault. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> You completely miss the point, and that being there was no obligation for either of them to go to 160 to chase MW world titles. But they did anyway. And lets not forget, GGG's team said 154. So FMjr doesn't even have to go up any higher, just fight at a weight he's a three time champion.


There's no obligation for Mayweather to fight at 154 and he did it twice (once at 152). Oscar fighting at 160 isn't the same thing and same handicap as Floyd fighting at 160. You're missing the point.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: Thread went from Floyd won't fight a 160lb fighter that won't prove he can fight at 154, to 'these fighters moved up' like Floyd hasn't moved up from 130 beating good opposition throughout the weight classes, to ignoring anything anyone else does regarding a fight with him, because if any fight doesn't get made it's 100% Floyd's fault. :lol:


Why wouldn't the talk go that route, when it was CLEARLY stated by GGG's team that 154 would suffice. it's about the challenge presented, and how a few notables took such a leap to make that challenge into an actual fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> If it's a challenge, then there will be a ton of reasons for a fight not to happen, especially from the FMjr support group. Just makes one appreciate Cotto even more. He took the fights FMjr would never dare to, in Margarito, Pacquiao, and Martinez. Shame is what it is. All this to protect an undefeated record that about everyone in boxing knows doesn't mean what he thinks it means.


Heres the ****.again

Floyd began his career at 130. Cotto 140

Not.the same size dumbass. Cotto weighed 165 when he fought Floyd. What Floyd weigh cock muncher


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why wouldn't the talk go that route, when it was CLEARLY stated by GGG's team that 154 would suffice. it's about the challenge presented, and how a few notables took such a leap to make that challenge into an actual fight.


Youre a bitch


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There's no obligation for Mayweather to fight at 154 and he did it twice (once at 152). Oscar fighting at 160 isn't the same thing and same handicap as Floyd fighting at 160. You're missing the point.


Did you see me post anywhere he needs to fight at 160? But you say there's no obligation, for the currently ranked #1JrMW and three time jrMw champion, to fight at jrMW? I don't know how you can post that with a straight face Bball.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: Thread went from Floyd won't fight a 160lb fighter that won't prove he can fight at 154, to 'these fighters moved up' like Floyd hasn't moved up from 130 beating good opposition throughout the weight classes, to ignoring anything anyone else does regarding a fight with him, because if any fight doesn't get made it's 100% Floyd's fault. :lol:


Floyd beat Canelo and Cotto but theyre tougher than Floyd because they might fight Golovkin lol

The nerve of these haters


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lets just make Floyd v Johnny Greaves and Peter McDonagh and see his career over the line. We all know he's not gonna take a big challenge in those fights and his fans are happy enough to see him in completely noncompetitive fights so may as well do.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Heres the ****.again
> 
> Floyd began his career at 130. Cotto 140
> 
> Not.the same size dumbass. Cotto weighed 165 when he fought Floyd. What Floyd weigh cock muncher


Post like a grown up please. Thank you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre a bitch


Post like a grown up please. Thank you.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lets just make Floyd v Johnny Greaves and Peter McDonagh and see his career over the line. We all know he's not gonna take a big challenge in those fights and his fans are happy enough to see him in completely noncompetitive fights so may as well do.


Yeah he should fight andre ward as well


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Post like a grown up please. Thank you.


Youre a pussy


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lets just make Floyd v Johnny Greaves and Peter McDonagh and see his career over the line. We all know he's not gonna take a big challenge in those fights and his fans are happy enough to see him in completely noncompetitive fights so may as well do.


So true. His fans seem to not care about much other than that he gets paid 30+ million and that he retires undefeated. Pretty sure some of these guys claim to be boxing purists as well.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah he should fight andre ward as well


Ward did say he'd come to 160.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why wouldn't the talk go that route, when it was CLEARLY stated by GGG's team that 154 would suffice. it's about the challenge presented, and how a few notables took such a leap to make that challenge into an actual fight.


Was already discussed in the last thread made on this, GGG hasn't shown he can make 154. Floyd has what, 3 fights left? If he fought GGG and GGG was drained as fuck (Like EVERYONE was saying about Canelo losing, what 1 or 2 pounds) there'd be nonstop crying.. Hell, he's been getting shit for not 'challenging' himself to face a natural 160lb fighter when the guys at 160 won't fight him.

There will always be a 'challenge' presented.. Again, Hopkins said he wants to fight Mayweather.. Why is nobody constantly making threads about that fight? It's nonsense, just like this one is. Floyd has taken plenty challenges, he's fought above 147 against GOOD competition when he didn't have to.. But it's not enough for Floyd until he loses, because people are upset he hasn't. Main complaint is Floyd is protecting his 0, because he won't fight everyone 'fans' want him to. It's quite hilarious.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd haters really hoping Floyd fights a middleweight lmao


50-0 *******

Deal with it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

QUOTE=Chatty;1611634]Ward did say he'd come to 160.[/QUOTE]

Hell yeah. Make.the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Was already discussed in the last thread made on this, GGG hasn't shown moohe can make 154. Floyd has what, 3 fights left? If he fought GGG and GGG was drained as fuck (Like EVERYONE was saying about Canelo losing, what 1 or 2 pounds) there'd be nonstop crying.. Hell, he's been getting shit for not 'challenging' himself to face a natural 160lb fighter when the guys at 160 won't fight him.
> 
> There will always be a 'challenge' presented.. Again, Hopkins said he wants to fight Mayweather.. Why is nobody constantly making threads about that fight? It's nonsense, just like this one is. Floyd has taken plenty challenges, he's fought above 147 against GOOD competition when he didn't have to.. But it's not enough for Floyd until he loses, because people are upset he hasn't. Main complaint is Floyd is protecting his 0, because he won't fight everyone 'fans' want him to. It's quite hilarious.


Git em


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mal said:


> So true. His fans seem to not care about much other than that he gets paid 30+ million and that he retires undefeated. Pretty sure some of these guys claim to be boxing purists as well.


Its because most of them are so insecure with themselves they think they are having a life victory by picking a guy to support who hasn't been beaten. They don't really care abut the sport because they aren't true fans. Once Floyd has retired they will all jump on the Ward train (which is great for Andre) to continue the trend - a good example would be them all jumping of the Broner support train as soon as he was exposed. Same guys - we know who they all are.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> _*There's no obligation for Mayweather to fight at 154 and he did it twice (once at 152)*_. Oscar fighting at 160 isn't the same thing and same handicap as Floyd fighting at 160. You're missing the point.


weve been through this.

floyd needs to vacate the 154 belt because when you hold the title you have an obligation to defend it against ranked opposition in your weight class(there is not a person alive that would not believe that ggg would qualify as a qualified ranked opposition as he is the consensus number one in a higher division).

ggg is essentially bitch-slapping floyd right now because he knows that mayweather wont fight him and in all likelihood wont fight lara, kirkland or andrade


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Did you see me post anywhere he needs to fight at 160? But you say there's no obligation, for the currently ranked #1JrMW and three time jrMw champion, to fight at jrMW? I don't know how you can post that with a straight face Bball.


Why aren't you talking about Cotto's obligation to fight GGG. He's actually in his weight class. And like I said before, GGG fighting at 154 is bullshit and as you put it, "Just another marketing scheme".

I like to call out bullshit though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> weve been through this.
> 
> floyd needs to vacate the 154 belt because when you hold the title you have an obligation to defend it against ranked opposition in your weight class(there is not a person alive that would not believe that ggg would qualify as a qualified ranked opposition as he is the consensus number one in a higher division).


I agree with you. Floyd should vacate, but GGG can't and will never weigh 154 pounds again in his life unless he gets cancer


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its because most of them are so insecure with themselves they think they are having a life victory by picking a guy to support who hasn't been beaten. They don't really care abut the sport because they aren't true fans. Once Floyd has retired they will all jump on the Ward train (which is great for Andre) to continue the trend - a good example would be them all jumping of the Broner support train as soon as he was exposed. Same guys - we know who they all are.


Lmao. You mad. 50-0


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Was already discussed in the last thread made on this, GGG hasn't shown he can make 154. Floyd has what, 3 fights left? If he fought GGG and GGG was drained as fuck (Like EVERYONE was saying about Canelo losing, what 1 or 2 pounds) there'd be nonstop crying.. Hell, he's been getting shit for not 'challenging' himself to face a natural 160lb fighter when the guys at 160 won't fight him.
> 
> There will always be a 'challenge' presented.. Again, Hopkins said he wants to fight Mayweather.. Why is nobody constantly making threads about that fight? It's nonsense, just like this one is. Floyd has taken plenty challenges, he's fought above 147 against GOOD competition when he didn't have to.. But it's not enough for Floyd until he loses, because people are upset he hasn't. Main complaint is Floyd is protecting his 0, because he won't fight everyone 'fans' want him to. It's quite hilarious.


How many guys have proved they are a top contender at a weight before fighting for a title though. hell Floyd hadn't proved himself at the weight when he fought Oscar there so how come he gets a pass on this. He never at lightweight either. This is a null point.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why aren't you talking about Cotto's obligation to fight GGG. He's actually in his weight class. And like I said before, GGG fighting at 154 is bullshit and as you put it, "Just another marketing scheme".
> 
> I like to call out bullshit though


Because Cotto isn't loud and undefeated, Floyd is. So Floyd has to lose, end of.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> How many guys have proved they are a top contender at a weight before fighting for a title though. hell Floyd hadn't proved himself at the weight when he fought Oscar there so how come he gets a pass on this. He never at lightweight either. This is a null point.


He wasn't going down to a weight we haven't seen him at.. Far easier to go up in weight than down, come on you know that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Was already discussed in the last thread made on this, GGG hasn't shown he can make 154. Floyd has what, 3 fights left? If he fought GGG and GGG was drained as fuck (Like EVERYONE was saying about Canelo losing, what 1 or 2 pounds) there'd be nonstop crying.. Hell, he's been getting shit for not 'challenging' himself to face a natural 160lb fighter when the guys at 160 won't fight him.
> 
> There will always be a 'challenge' presented.. Again, Hopkins said he wants to fight Mayweather.. Why is nobody constantly making threads about that fight? It's nonsense, just like this one is. Floyd has taken plenty challenges, he's fought above 147 against GOOD competition when he didn't have to.. But it's not enough for Floyd until he loses, because people are upset he hasn't. Main complaint is Floyd is protecting his 0, because he won't fight everyone 'fans' want him to. It's quite hilarious.


Crying from whom? A bunch of message boarders? Is that what dictates who FMjr fights, what posters on a message board might think?

Did JMM show he can make WW when he fought FMjr? And did FMjr show he can make JrMw before he fought ODLH? You guys create all these hoops that you expect others to jump through, but when it comes to FMjr, nothing.

Hopkins is a LtHW, and no one ever considered that realistic. Same with Andre Ward's statement on facing FMjr. When you are as good as FMjr is, you don't just fight 'good' competition. I really should not have to explain that. I'm not upset that he hasn't lost. I don't think about childish things like that Div. I like to see guys who are as great as FMjr is, actually test themselves rather then feast on guys whom we already know how it will end. No one watched boxing for that reason. Well, I thought no one did until i came to this board. But hey, according to the resident "real knowledgeable boxing fans", I'm just a hater, right?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao. You mad. 50-0


Not really, I don't mind Floyd, he's a great boxer. he just happens to have a lot of pathetic fans.

Getting to 50-0 doesn't really change his standing otherwise Rocky Marciano would be noted as the best of all time which he is not on any list I have seen anywhere.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with you. Floyd should vacate, but GGG can't and will never weigh 154 pounds again in his life unless he gets cancer


what does cancer have to do with floyd not accepting a fight at 154 with golovkin?

if gennady demands a fight with floyd, the current wbc, wba and lineal champion at 154 then he needs to defend his belts.

after all, floyd is the self-proclaimed TBE, right?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> weve been through this.
> 
> floyd needs to vacate the 154 belt because when you hold the title you have an obligation to defend it against ranked opposition in your weight class(there is not a person alive that would not believe that ggg would qualify as a qualified ranked opposition as he is the consensus number one in a higher division).
> 
> ggg is essentially bitch-slapping floyd right now because he knows that mayweather wont fight him and in all likelihood wont fight lara, kirkland or andrade


I could easily see Floyd fighting kirkland if ya boy would stop getting kod by feather fisted japanese


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why aren't you talking about Cotto's obligation to fight GGG. He's actually in his weight class. And like I said before, GGG fighting at 154 is bullshit and as you put it, "Just another marketing scheme".
> 
> I like to call out bullshit though


Well, for starters, this isn't a thread on that topic. :hey

And I have stated already, that if Cotto doesn't face him, he's clearly ducking GGG, seeing as GGG is the next logical opponent for the 160 World Champ.

BTW, you still refused to answer my question that you had no time to the other day. Just forgot? at 154, Fmjr vs. GGG, who do you think wins?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> He wasn't going down to a weight we haven't seen him at.. Far easier to go up in weight than down, come on you know that.


Its not done as often but it really has no barring on why that should qualify you for a shot or not. You cant make rules up that says you have to prove yourself moving down or not and boxing doesn't work that way anyway. its not unprecedented either, plenty of fighters have moved down and got a title shot of their name straight away.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chatty said:


> How many guys have proved they are a top contender at a weight before fighting for a title though. hell Floyd hadn't proved himself at the weight when he fought Oscar there so how come he gets a pass on this. He never at lightweight either. This is a null point.


Exactly! There's clearly a set of rules for FMjr, and a separate set of rules for an opponent of FMjr according to his support group.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mal said:


> Which is why GGG's mgmt said he'd do to 154. Problem solved for you? :smile


If he can make 154, why doesn't he move down to 154 and fight someone to prove it. How much credit do you give Ward for beating Dawson?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Because Cotto isn't loud and undefeated, Floyd is. So Floyd has to lose, end of.


yeah that's really what it is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what does cancer have to do with floyd not accepting a fight at 154 with golovkin?
> 
> if gennady demands a fight with floyd, the current wbc, wba and lineal champion at 154 then he needs to defend his belts.
> 
> after all, floyd is the self-proclaimed TBE, right?


I'm saying GGG hasn't weighed 154 in over 10 years and he's not going to do it now in his 30's. Guy weighed 173 pounds against Rubio on fight night. He won't get that low unless he gets cancer is what I'm saying.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's really what it is.


That's what you guys just want desperately to believe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well, for starters, this isn't a thread on that topic. :hey
> 
> And I have stated already, that if Cotto doesn't face him, he's clearly ducking GGG, seeing as GGG is the next logical opponent for the 160 World Champ.
> 
> BTW, you still refused to answer my question that you had no time to the other day. Just forgot? at 154, Fmjr vs. GGG, who do you think wins?


I haven't seen GGG at the weight to tell for sure, but I think he'd be drained to hell and that Floyd would beat him. He'd get little credit for it afterwards too.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If he can make 154, why doesn't he move down to 154 and fight someone to prove it. How much credit do you give Ward for beating Dawson?


Because that's not a requirement that ANYONE enforces, or requires, other than you fans who need something to use as arsenal. And if you think GGG moving down to 154, and gaining a win, puts him in any better position for FMjr, than you are fooling yourself.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

the current version of floyd mayweather is just bad for boxing.

the fact that mayweather, who not only claims but advertises himself as TBE, will only have defended his wbc, wba and lineal 154 titles once in a span of two years(if he even defends it in september 2015) and that against a b-level 147 in one marcos maidana who has yet to beat an a-level welterweight is horrible.

horrible on so many different levels


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Crying from whom? A bunch of message boarders? Is that what dictates who FMjr fights, what posters on a message board might think?
> 
> Did JMM show he can make WW when he fought FMjr? And did FMjr show he can make JrMw before he fought ODLH? You guys create all these hoops that you expect others to jump through, but when it comes to FMjr, nothing.
> 
> Hopkins is a LtHW, and no one ever considered that realistic. Same with Andre Ward's statement on facing FMjr. When you are as good as FMjr is, you don't just fight 'good' competition. I really should not have to explain that. I'm not upset that he hasn't lost. I don't think about childish things like that Div. I like to see guys who are as great as FMjr is, actually test themselves rather then feast on guys whom we already know how it will end. No one watched boxing for that reason. Well, I thought no one did until i came to this board. But hey, according to the resident "real knowledgeable boxing fans", I'm just a hater, right?


Message boarders. Sports analyst. People who write articles on boxing, you name it.

Again, moving up in weight. Again, moving up in weight.

Nobody considers this realistic except people who constantly harp on Floyd 'not taking challenges' because he won't fight everyone they want him to. Has Floyd not taken plenty of challenges in his career? Please answer that.. Will this be the FIRST challenge he's taken? He can test himself against guys at 154 if he chooses, and that's a weight he's never made the limit at, just good enough to beat good fighters there. He can test himself against the fighters at 147 where he's most comfortable as well, since that's what majority of fighters do. Everyone said Pac was a monster a couple of years ago, yet when he wasn't fully comfortable above 147 NOBODY expected him to move up again. Yet Floyd needs to face the best 160lb fighter when 160lb fighters won't, it's hilarious people are even trying to argue this. I don't know if you're a hater, you ARE someone who expects a lot from Floyd that you don't except from anyone else.. Floyd may be #1 P4P, but the expectations for him and everyone else are FAR apart. And that is the honest truth.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mal said:


> Because that's not a requirement that ANYONE enforces, or requires, other than you fans who need something to use as arsenal. And if you think GGG moving down to 154, and gaining a win, puts him in any better position for FMjr, than you are fooling yourself.


You're clearly a spastic. "you fans"? I'm not even a huge Mayweather fan, just a logical thinker. Floyd would get 0 credit for fighting GGG at 154. He'd have beaten an inexperienced weight drained opponent, same shit as the canelo fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Not really, I don't mind Floyd, he's a great boxer. he just happens to have a lot of pathetic fans.
> 
> Getting to 50-0 doesn't really change his standing otherwise Rocky Marciano would be noted as the best of all time which he is not on any list I have seen anywhere.


Lmao dont.be mad at Floyd fans because youre a bitch ass hater

Maybe one.day a fighter.from.youre hometown will get to 50-0. Fight through 5 weight.classes, become the richest athlete on the planet, become one of the 30 greatest fighters ever and some bitch ll want.him to.fight a.middleweighg.because.they dont wanna see him retire undefeated

Chin up bro. But by all means name a fighter who refired undefeated with Floyds level of opp


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I haven't seen GGG at the weight to tell for sure, but I think he'd be drained to hell and that Floyd would beat him. He'd get little credit for it afterwards too.


Cool. Then why so mad whenever this is brought up? You should want this to be made, just to shut everyone up. And guess what, FMjr would get a LOT of credit beating GGG just because of the hype and talk that GGG has now. It would be his biggest win IMHO. Especially at FMjr's age today.

Wait, here's what you guys like..










:hey

Did you need to see FMjr at 154 before picking him against ODLH? Or at 135 before picking him over Castillo? I doubt so.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm saying GGG hasn't weighed 154 in over 10 years and he's not going to do it now in his 30's. Guy weighed 173 pounds against Rubio on fight night. He won't get that low unless he gets cancer is what I'm saying.


lara, vanes, kirkland, canelo and angulo have all weighed in the low 170's while fighting at 154.

still, the conjecture that ggg cannot make 154 being the basis for floyd not accepting the fight can have a contract back-ended with steep penalties if golvkin does fails to make the weight.

im sure that team glvkin would probably sign off his complete pay along with ppv rights to the fight if he fails to make the weight just to get the self-proclaimed TBE in the ring with him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You're clearly a spastic. "you fans"? I'm not even a huge Mayweather fan, just a logical thinker. Floyd would get 0 credit for fighting GGG at 154. He'd have beaten an inexperienced weight drained opponent, same shit as the canelo fight.


exactly, all this Drainelo bullshit. Like Doc's clown ass who says he beat a drained Canelo, but wants Floyd to fight GGG at 154 atsch


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You're clearly a spastic. "you fans"? I'm not even a huge Mayweather fan, just a logical thinker. Floyd would get 0 credit for fighting GGG at 154. He'd have beaten an inexperienced weight drained opponent, same shit as the canelo fight.


Please post like a grown up. Thank you.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao dont.be mad at Floyd fans because youre a bitch ass hater
> 
> Maybe one.day a fighter.from.youre hometown will get to 50-0. Fight through 5 weight.classes, become the richest athlete on the planet, become one of the 30 greatest fighters ever and some bitch ll want.him to.fight a.middleweighg.because.they dont wanna see him retire undefeated
> 
> Chin up bro. But by all means name a fighter who refired undefeated with Floyds level of opp


Pity he sold your hometown out and pretends he's from vegas, probably because Michigan is full of retards.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the current version of floyd mayweather is just bad for boxing.
> 
> the fact that mayweather, who not only claims but advertises himself as TBE, will only have defended his wbc, wba and lineal 154 titles once in a span of two years(if he even defends it in september 2015) and that against a b-level 147 in one marcos maidana who has yet to beat an a-level welterweight is horrible.
> 
> horrible on so many different levels


If a c level fighter ljke ishida cracked mandingos fragjle mandible what would Maidana do?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Pity he sold your hometown out and pretends he's from vegas, probably because Michigan is full of retards.


Floyd is always billed from grap and comes back every summer

Fuck you mean lol.btw michigan has more greats than your country has champs.lol


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its not done as often but it really has no barring on why that should qualify you for a shot or not. You cant make rules up that says you have to prove yourself moving down or not and boxing doesn't work that way anyway. its not unprecedented either, plenty of fighters have moved down and got a title shot of their name straight away.


It's not a rule, it's a suggestion to make his team's claim realistic. Fighters always say they can make a certain weight, some do some don't. But people expect the #1 P4P fighter with only a few fights left to take a fight with someone who may or may not make weight comfortably or at all, because he's seen as a threat in a completely different weight class. It's not unprecedented, it's just hilarious people act like it HAS to happen, and if it doesn't it's 100% because Floyd is afraid to lose his 0. This type of thinking cannot be taken serious, and is only used when it comes to Mayweather.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Pity he sold your hometown out and pretends he's from vegas, probably because Michigan is full of retards.


the best way to deal with a michigan retard is to put them on your ignore list


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Cool. Then why so mad whenever this is brought up? You should want this to be made, just to shut everyone up. And guess what, FMjr would get a LOT of credit beating GGG just because of the hype and talk that GGG has now. It would be his biggest win IMHO. Especially at FMjr's age today.
> 
> Wait, here's what you guys like..
> 
> ...


No I don't want Floyd fighting fights he gets no credit for. That's why I was against him fighting Pacquiao after he got knocked the hell out. I do want the fight now that he's beaten Bradley. I don't want him to fight Khan, but if Khan beats a real welterweight contender, then I'm ok with it. That's how it works.

and Mayweather isn't held to those standards. Plus moving up in weight is harder than moving down.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mal said:


> Please post like a grown up. Thank you.


Please learn to think.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lara, vanes, kirkland, canelo and angulo have all weighed in the low 170's while fighting at 154.
> 
> still, the conjecture that ggg cannot make 154 being the basis for floyd not accepting the fight can have a contract back-ended with steep penalties if golvkin does fails to make the weight.
> 
> im sure that team glvkin would probably sign off his complete pay along with ppv rights to the fight if he fails to make the weight just to get the self-proclaimed TBE in the ring with him


Not everybody has the same ability to cut weight and drain themselves though. Rios can blow up 20 pounds in a day, but I doubt a lot of other fighters could except Canelo, Chavez, etc.

and all I want is for Floyd to get credit for the win. If GGG goes down to 154 and beats Lara, then I'd be the first person saying to make GGG vs FMJ next


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Message boarders. Sports analyst. People who write articles on boxing, you name it.
> 
> Again, moving up in weight. Again, moving up in weight.
> 
> Nobody considers this realistic except people who constantly harp on Floyd 'not taking challenges' because he won't fight everyone they want him to. Has Floyd not taken plenty of challenges in his career? Please answer that.. Will this be the FIRST challenge he's taken? He can test himself against guys at 154 if he chooses, and that's a weight he's never made the limit at, just good enough to beat good fighters there. He can test himself against the fighters at 147 where he's most comfortable as well, since that's what majority of fighters do. Everyone said Pac was a monster a couple of years ago, yet when he wasn't fully comfortable above 147 NOBODY expected him to move up again. Yet Floyd needs to face the best 160lb fighter when 160lb fighters won't, it's hilarious people are even trying to argue this. I don't know if you're a hater, you ARE someone who expects a lot from Floyd that you don't except from anyone else.. Floyd may be #1 P4P, but the expectations for him and everyone else are FAR apart. And that is the honest truth.


First of all, GGG is only drained at 154, IF he is actually drained. It's not an automatic. And people can tell a drained fighter when they see one. You cannot just automatically label a guy drained just because he went down in weight.

Of course FMjr has taken some challenges, but not all challenges are equal. You know that, don't be silly. There's no one at 147 that challenges Fmjr, other than MP right now. And that might even change once we see MP. vs. Algieri. Is that all you care about, seeing FMjr fight against guys that offer little challenge? :huh

You're damn right I expect a lot from FMjr. And you should as well! Of course expectations are different. Are you this new to the sport of boxing/. I don;t think you are, but then you should know guys in his position are ALWAYS held to a high standard. Good grief man, he's a rare talent and clearly heads above the rest of his division. You just want him in his comfort zone no matter what it seems.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No I don't want Floyd fighting fights he gets no credit for. That's why I was against him fighting Pacquiao after he got knocked the hell out. I do want the fight now that he's beaten Bradley. I don't want him to fight Khan, but if Khan beats a real welterweight contender, then I'm ok with it. That's how it works.
> 
> and Mayweather isn't held to those standards. Plus moving up in weight is harder than moving down.


To think FMjr would get no credit for beating GGG, even at 154, is asinine. Nothing else to even say about that.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mal said:


> If it's a challenge, then there will be a ton of reasons for a fight not to happen, especially from the FMjr support group. Just makes one appreciate Cotto even more. He took the fights FMjr would never dare to, in Margarito, Pacquiao, and Martinez. Shame is what it is. All this to protect an undefeated record that about everyone in boxing knows doesn't mean what he thinks it means.


So fighting Canelo wasn't a challenge?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its because most of them are so insecure with themselves they think they are having a life victory by picking a guy to support who hasn't been beaten. They don't really care abut the sport because they aren't true fans. Once Floyd has retired they will all jump on the Ward train (which is great for Andre) to continue the trend - a good example would be them all jumping of the Broner support train as soon as he was exposed. Same guys - we know who they all are.


I don't understand your stance...you propose an outrageous fight that isn't going to happen, then you insult all those who tell you it's an outrageous fight and not going to happen?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

If he wants to call himself the best ever fans are going to want to see him take on challenges like his contemporaries.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> So fighting Canelo wasn't a challenge?


Not the challenge you probably think it was. All Canleo had was some size. He had ONE good win at jrMW before facing FMjr, and that was against Austin Trout. And where's Trout been since? I liked Trout as much as anyone, but I don't see how beating him advanced him to some elite status at jrMW. Alvarez is still improving, and that's a given. But at the time FMjr fought him, I doubt very many thought Alvarez had a realist shot at winning.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> So fighting Canelo wasn't a challenge?


neither was rematching Maidana

the guy who won 4-5 rounds off him the first time, and countered the pullcounter in a manner that made millions ponder what if it landed on the chin instead of chest


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> First of all, GGG is only drained at 154, IF he is actually drained. It's not an automatic. And people can tell a drained fighter when they see one. You cannot just automatically label a guy drained just because he went down in weight.
> 
> Of course FMjr has taken some challenges, but not all challenges are equal. You know that, don't be silly. There's no one at 147 that challenges Fmjr, other than MP right now. And that might even change once we see MP. vs. Algieri. Is that all you care about, seeing FMjr fight against guys that offer little challenge? :huh
> 
> You're damn right I expect a lot from FMjr. And you should as well! Of course expectations are different. Are you this new to the sport of boxing/. I don;t think you are, but then you should know guys in his position are ALWAYS held to a high standard. Good grief man, he's a rare talent and clearly heads above the rest of his division. You just want him in his comfort zone no matter what it seems.


No it's not an automatic, but it WAS an automatic BEFORE the fight with Canelo, right?

Who have I said I want Floyd to face? What makes you question if all I care about seeing Floyd face is people that offer little challenge? Was one of my first posts on this thread not quoting someone saying he should face Lara, and it's a shame boxing is more of a business than sport? I'm pretty sure you saw it, I believe you quoted it. That's the thing, just because I don't want to entertain an unrealistic fight people like you automatically assume I'm on Floyd's nuts and want him to retire undefeated.. You did the same thing with El Chacal. That's why this is all funny. It has to be all or none for Floyd, even though posters act like they're not partaking in that type of nonsense.

Expectations are different, but you're not getting the point that the expectations you have for him are FAR higher than even #2 P4P. What do you expect of Pacquiao? Marquez? GGG?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I don't understand your stance...you propose an outrageous fight that isn't going to happen, then you insult all those who tell you it's an outrageous fight and not going to happen?


:rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I don't understand your stance...you propose an outrageous fight that isn't going to happen, then you insult all those who tell you it's an outrageous fight and not going to happen?


Its not one fight is it, anytime anyone comes up who can be seen as a legitimate challenger then all the fanboys start crying with excuses, its not like boxers haven't fought bigger guys than themselves before, in fact near every great has took severe weight deficits to enhance their legacy. Its not even that outrageous of a fight, it wouldn't even rank up there in the top ten most challenging fights to actually happen, maybes even top 50 or 100 if I thought about it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Not everybody has the same ability to cut weight and drain themselves though. Rios can blow up 20 pounds in a day, but I doubt a lot of other fighters could except Canelo, Chavez, etc.
> 
> and all I want is for Floyd to get credit for the win. If GGG goes down to 154 and beats Lara, then I'd be the first person saying to make GGG vs FMJ next


this is where you are wrong.

some of us are so disgusted with floyd mayweather that the would get credit for simply fighting golovkin.

right now, my current impression of TBE is that he is a fighter that somehow managed to not fight the two consensus number ones in his division(paq,margorito), cried in the ring after beating b-level arturo gatti, paid 1mm to another b-level fighter to wear pillows in the ring for fear of getting beat up and will be the only wba and wbc champion to ever hold the belt and not fighting a ranked opponent in his division for two years.

thats floyd mayweather


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Not the challenge you probably think it was. All Canleo had was some size. He had ONE good win at jrMW before facing FMjr, and that was against Austin Trout. And where's Trout been since? I liked Trout as much as anyone, but I don't see how beating him advanced him to some elite status at jrMW. Alvarez is still improving, and that's a given. But at the time FMjr fought him, I doubt very many thought Alvarez had a realist shot at winning.


So Canelo beating Trout didn't advance him to some elite status at JrMW, but GGG is guaranteed to be a monster at a weight we've never seen him at? Am I reading this right??


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> No it's not an automatic, but it WAS an automatic BEFORE the fight with Canelo, right?




What does this have to do with anything I posted Div? Please don't try and play this game with me. There's plenty on the board who already do this.



Divi253 said:


> Who have I said I want Floyd to face? What makes you question if all I care about seeing Floyd face is people that offer little challenge? Was one of my first posts on this thread not quoting someone saying he should face Lara, and it's a shame boxing is more of a business than sport? I'm pretty sure you saw it, I believe you quoted it. That's the thing, just because I don't want to entertain an unrealistic fight people like you automatically assume I'm on Floyd's nuts and want him to retire undefeated.. You did the same thing with El Chacal. That's why this is all funny. It has to be all or none for Floyd, even though posters act like they're not partaking in that type of nonsense.
> 
> Expectations are different, but you're not getting the point that the expectations you have for him are FAR higher than even #2 P4P. What do you expect of Pacquiao? Marquez? GGG?


I give up. You guys are just all over the place with your defense of FMjr. Don't worry, this is a fight that will never happen, so rejoice I guess.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

I have to agree with the flomosexuals here. May fighting GGG would have to be a decision based on pure legacy. Something Mayweather would do, just to challenge himself to the limit. GGG is HUGE! Would a W vs GGG give May huge credibility? Hell yeah. It would arguably be his biggest win but I think it's too much to ask. The size difference is huge. We need to be realistic and fair as well. May had to make himself look extremely foolish, going back on his word about catch-weights and needed to drain Canelo to fight him. You guys really believe he 'd take a fight vs an even bigger man?? The fight would be pointless. There's other fights that are more realistic and fair at 154 (if he chooses to make) and 147.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So Canelo beating Trout didn't advance him to some elite status at JrMW, but GGG is guaranteed to be a monster at a weight we've never seen him at? Am I reading this right??


Did I say he was a monster at 154? Where the heck did you read that if you think you are reading that correctly? This isn't some 'connect the dots' shit where you can just take dots from where you want and try to connect them here. atsch


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

quincy k said:


> this is where you are wrong.
> 
> some of us are so disgusted with floyd mayweather that the would get credit for simply fighting golovkin.
> 
> ...


You left out a bunch of other things but that's a good intro...:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> To think FMjr would get no credit for beating GGG, even at 154, is asinine. Nothing else to even say about that.


He'd get as much credit as Ward for Dawson and Leonard for Lalonde. Actually he'd get less because people critique Floyd's wins more than the other two .


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I have to agree with the flomosexuals here. May fighting GGG would have to be a decision based on pure legacy. Something Mayweather would do, just to challenge himself to the limit. GGG is HUGE! Would a W vs GGG give May huge credibility? Hell yeah. It would arguably be his biggest win but I think it's too much to ask. The size difference is huge. We need to be realistic and fair as well. May had to make himself look extremely foolish, going back on his word about catch-weights and needed to drain Canelo to fight him, you guys really believe he 'd take a fight vs an even bigger man?? The fight would be pointless. There's other fights that are more realistic and fair at 154 (if he chooses to make) and 147.


I'm not even arsed about the fight happening, I know it won't and don't think Floyd has to fight him. I just pull his fans on their rubbish which makes them spew utter bullshit in order to write any challenge f a fight off in order for them to make Floyd fighting someone we know he'll beat 12-0 beforehand seem like a better fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He'd get as much credit as Ward for Dawson and Leonard for Lalonde. Actually he'd get less because people critique Floyd's wins more than the other two .


Again, a fighter is only drained if he actually LOOKS drained. You can see fighters who are drained pretty easily.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> [/SIZE]
> What does this have to do with anything I posted Div? Please don't try and play this game with me. There's plenty on the board who already do this.


What game? Simple question.. You say he should face GGG and we won't know he's drained until the after the fight is signed and we see him in training, although that was NOT the case with Canelo. Was he not ridiculed for fighting Canelo a couple pounds lower than his previous fight, as soon as the weight was discussed? If so, why do you believe this to be different when GGG hasn't fought at 154? What is the difference, please explain..



Mal said:


> I give up. You guys are just all over the place with your defense of FMjr. Don't worry, this is a fight that will never happen, so rejoice I guess.


:rofl You say who *I* want Floyd to face.. I ask you what you based it off of, seeing as I posted in this very thread the complete opposite of what you say I want Floyd to face.. You even quoted it!!
:rofl I ask you what challenges you expect of other P4P fighters that are anywhere near the expectations of Floyd...

Somehow my argument is all over the place now? Yeah! :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He'd get as much credit as Ward for Dawson and Leonard for Lalonde. Actually he'd get less because people critique Floyd's wins more than the other two .


Leonard gets a far bit credit for beating Lalonde. We'll see with Dawson in ten years when the dust has settled but it certainly didn't help the cause that he got one punched in the fight after. Plus neither of those have ever looked as good as GGG has so your getting more credit on how good the fighter is perceived to be.

haye gets extra credit for beating a slow and technically poor plodder like Valuev just because of the weigh deficit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Let me repeat, If GGG beats a top fighter (Lara, Floyd mandatory) at 154, I will be the first to ask for Mayweather vs GGG.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I'm not even arsed about the fight happening, I know it won't and don't think Floyd has to fight him. I just pull his fans on their rubbish which makes them spew utter bullshit in order to write any challenge f a fight off in order for them to make Floyd fighting someone we know he'll beat 12-0 beforehand seem like a better fight.


Same here. I already know it's not a fight we'll ever see. And I am fine with that. GGG has bigger fish to fry. But the inconsistency from these FMjr supports is just unbelievable!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Did I say he was a monster at 154? Where the heck did you read that if you think you are reading that correctly? This isn't some 'connect the dots' shit where you can just take dots from where you want and try to connect them here. atsch


Why do you believe this will be such a huge challenge for Floyd? Please explain why you believe that, if you don't believe GGG will be the same as he is at 160.. Which is a monster.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Again, a fighter is only drained if he actually LOOKS drained. You can see fighters who are drained pretty easily.


he'll look drained at 154


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Let me repeat, If GGG beats a top fighter (Lara, Floyd mandatory) at 154, I will be the first to ask for Mayweather vs GGG.


reminds me of what Sergio(e) did years ago

he kept harping on about whooping Floyd, Miguel, emmanuel's AZZes

yet didn't go beat an AZZ or two at 154. He would have got paid more for fighting those guys too


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> What game? Simple question.. You say he should face GGG and we won't know he's drained until the after the fight is signed and we see him in training, although that was NOT the case with Canelo. Was he not ridiculed for fighting Canelo a couple pounds lower than his previous fight, as soon as the weight was discussed? If so, why do you believe this to be different when GGG hasn't fought at 154? What is the difference, please explain..


Div, we aren't talking about Canelo, so whatever point you think involving him means to this, is moot.



Divi253 said:


> :rofl You say who *I* want Floyd to face.. I ask you what you based it off of, seeing as I posted in this very thread the complete opposite of what you say I want Floyd to face.. You even quoted it!!
> :rofl I ask you what challenges you expect of other P4P fighters that are anywhere near the expectations of Floyd...
> 
> Somehow my argument is all over the place now? Yeah! :lol:


Have a good one.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he'll look drained at 154


Got some lotto numbers to share, since you can see the future? I'll split with you 50-50! :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> reminds me of what Sergio(e) did years ago
> 
> he kept harping on about whooping Floyd, Miguel, emmanuel's AZZes
> 
> yet didn't go beat an AZZ or two at 154. He would have got paid more for fighting those guys too


yeah and I believed Sergio more because he'd come into the weighins pretty light and weigh about 165 on fight night (170 for Dzinzurik though). But 154 has more money than 160. Why not fight there if you say you can?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> reminds me of what Sergio(e) did years ago
> 
> he kept harping on about whooping Floyd, Miguel, emmanuel's AZZes
> 
> yet didn't go beat an AZZ or two at 154. He would have got paid more for fighting those guys too


Pretty sure the thinking back then was Floyd needed to face Martinez and was ducking if he didn't, but Pac was given a free pass... Although they were both in the top P4P, and according to these guys should have somewhere near the same expectations.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Div, we aren't talking about Canelo, so whatever point you think involving him means to this, is moot.


So the 154lb fighter would be drained a couple of pounds lighter, but you don't believe GGG would be? Not really a hard question to answer, and it does have relevance to this debate.. As it was the last time someone came down in weight to face Floyd, and it was less weight, and it was a big uproar of complaints about it.

What makes you think GGG won't be drained? Did you believe Canelo would be? Not sure what's hard about answering those questions, except the fact that you don't want to. Kind of like you think Bball wasn't answering your question about who he'd think win, because you thought he didn't want to answer. But when it's you it's perfectly fine, just move on from the conversation.

Okay!!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Pretty sure the thinking back then was Floyd needed to face Martinez and was ducking if he didn't, but Pac was given a free pass... Although they were both in the top P4P, and according to these guys should have somewhere near the same expectations.


they believe in Floyd's abilities

it's the difference between a german shepard versus a poodle

while the latter may be cute, people prefer the former when it comes to getting shit handled


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Chatty said:


> I'm not even arsed about the fight happening, I know it won't and don't think Floyd has to fight him. I just pull his fans on their rubbish which makes them spew utter bullshit in order to write any challenge f a fight off in order for them to make Floyd fighting someone we know he'll beat 12-0 beforehand seem like a better fight.


I completely understand. I'm a boxing fan, first and foremost, so talking shit to these clowns about May isn't something that I consider to be fun, unless I truly believe there's a good/logical reason to make an argument. As far as the FLoyd fanboys... they are the dumbest fans in boxing, PERIOD. They aren't just stupid but they are a bunch of cock-smokers. Just like FLoyd himself, they'll make themselves look stupid, even if they are dead wrong. They'll ride his dick to the end, even if they have no argument. They'll just make some shit up or try very hard to make themselves believe it's true. It's embarrassing but it's not so hard to do when you're behind a computer hiding your identity. Grown ass men, still worshiping athletes they don't even know smh.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Got some lotto numbers to share, since you can see the future? I'll split with you 50-50! :hey


doesn't take much foresight. I'll give you some more. Ward would be drained at 160. Danny Garcia would be drained at 135. Nicholas Walters would be drained at 122


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd haters taking a azz poundin today lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> doesn't take much foresight. I'll give you some more. Ward would be drained at 160. Danny Garcia would be drained at 135. Nicholas Walters would be drained at 122


Maybe, maybe not. All fighter are different. I'm sure we can agree on that much.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shit post. Mayweathed Is under no obligation fight a middleweight. He sonned enough californians even fake ones like golovkin


Neither were Oscar, Cotto, SRL, Hearns, etc. But they all did.

Floyd is the 154 pound champion and the 160 pound champion is willing to move down in weight to face Floyd at 154. Unlike those mentioned above though, Floyd won't even pretend to be interested in making it happen.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> they believe in Floyd's abilities
> 
> it's the difference between a german shepard versus a poodle
> 
> while the latter may be cute, people prefer the former when it comes to getting shit handled


I agree to a certain extent. There are definitely posters who just want Floyd to challenge himself as much as reasonably possible, but those IMO aren't the ones who constantly complain about his 0 and him 'ducking' fighters.. If you ask them who they think would win, bet they'd say GGG. I want him to face Lara and other good 154lb fighters or drop the belt.. That's reasonable.. Him not facing the best 160lb fighter when even the 160lb fighters won't being a duck is hilarious though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So the 154lb fighter would be drained a couple of pounds lighter, but you don't believe GGG would be? Not really a hard question to answer, and it does have relevance to this debate.. As it was the last time someone came down in weight to face Floyd, and it was less weight, and it was a big uproar of complaints about it.
> 
> What makes you think GGG won't be drained? Did you believe Canelo would be? Not sure what's hard about answering those questions, except the fact that you don't want to. Kind of like you think Bball wasn't answering your question about who he'd think win, because you thought he didn't want to answer. But when it's you it's perfectly fine, just move on from the conversation.
> 
> Okay!!


A 154 fighter would not necessarily be drained going in a couple pounds lighter. it's not a formula or given that automatically comes to play. Deal with those who said Alvarez was drained at 152 with them, not me.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> A 154 fighter would not necessarily be drained going in a couple pounds lighter. it's not a formula or given that automatically comes to play. Deal with those who said Alvarez was drained at 152 with them, not me.


Ok so you didn't say he was drained? That's all you had to say, and I wouldn't bring up that argument with you anymore! :cheers


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> So the 154lb fighter would be drained a couple of pounds lighter, but you don't believe GGG would be? Not really a hard question to answer, and it does have relevance to this debate.. As it was the last time someone came down in weight to face Floyd, and it was less weight, and it was a big uproar of complaints about it.
> 
> What makes you think GGG won't be drained? Did you believe Canelo would be? Not sure what's hard about answering those questions, except the fact that you don't want to. Kind of like you think Bball wasn't answering your question about who he'd think win, because you thought he didn't want to answer. But when it's you it's perfectly fine, just move on from the conversation.
> 
> Okay!!


Canelo wasn't drained, in fact I dunno why they agreed a clause for a catchweight as the 2lbs made no difference to what would have happened other than give ammunition to say he was drained. It was plainfully obvious to anyone who took notice and didn't just listen to the hype machine that Canelo had no chance against Floyd, he is stylistically all wrong for him in every department bar weight and Canelo doesn't even use his weight in the way he boxes.

Footwork, handspeed, movement, punch selection, ring iq - Floyd was massively better at all. I honestly couldn't believe anyone thought Canelo had a chance in that fight tbh.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Neither were Oscar, Cotto, SRL, Hearns, etc. But they all did.
> 
> Floyd is the 154 pound champion and the 160 pound champion is willing to move down in weight to face Floyd at 154. Unlike those mentioned above though, Floyd won't even pretend to be interested in making it happen.


None of those guys started their career at super featherweight cept Oscar and he didnt stick around long

Use some common sense.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its not one fight is it, anytime anyone comes up who can be seen as a legitimate challenger then all the fanboys start crying with excuses, its not like boxers haven't fought bigger guys than themselves before, in fact near every great has took severe weight deficits to enhance their legacy. Its not even that outrageous of a fight, it wouldn't even rank up there in the top ten most challenging fights to actually happen, maybes even top 50 or 100 if I thought about it.


You're missing the point...when has Floyd not been at a weight disadvantage? 16 lbs vs Ortiz, 17 lbs vs Maidana, 15 lbs vs Canelo...those are off the top of my head, this was your criteria, of course you won't be satisfied if you simply discount and ignore your own criteria? You implore him to take weight disadvantages, when he literally does that every fight...so would you like to refine your criteria or better explain, because I don't understand your logic. This is a guy who started at 130 lbs, who is 37 years old, and you're throwing a fit about him not taking on a full blown middleweight...think about that for a second.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> You're missing the point...when has Floyd not been at a weight disadvantage? 16 lbs vs Ortiz, 17 lbs vs Maidana, 15 lbs vs Canelo...those are off the top of my head, this was your criteria, of course you won't be satisfied if you simply discount and ignore your own criteria? You implore him to take weight disadvantages, when he literally does that every fight...so would you like to refine your criteria or better explain, because I don't understand your logic. This is a guy who started at 130 lbs, who is 37 years old, and you're throwing a fit about him not taking on a full blown middleweight...think about that for a second.


You just asked chatty to think. You done fucked up


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I completely understand. I'm a boxing fan, first and foremost, so talking shit to these clowns about May isn't something that I consider to be fun, unless I truly believe there's a good/logical reason to make an argument. As far as the FLoyd fanboys... they are the dumbest fans in boxing, PERIOD. They aren't just stupid but they are a bunch of cock-smokers. Just like FLoyd himself, they'll make themselves look stupid, even if they are dead wrong. They'll ride his dick to the end, even if they have no argument. They'll just make some shit up or try very hard to make themselves believe it's true. It's embarrassing but it's not so hard to do when you're behind a computer hiding your identity. Grown ass men, still worshiping athletes they don't even know smh.


So like who specifically are you talking about...like on this forum, in this context who are these "FLoyd fanboys" you're referring to?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> You're missing the point...when has Floyd not been at a weight disadvantage? 16 lbs vs Ortiz, 17 lbs vs Maidana, 15 lbs vs Canelo...those are off the top of my head, this was your criteria, of course you won't be satisfied if you simply discount and ignore your own criteria? You implore him to take weight disadvantages, when he literally does that every fight...so would you like to refine your criteria or better explain, because I don't understand your logic. This is a guy who started at 130 lbs, who is 37 years old, and you're throwing a fit about him not taking on a full blown middleweight...think about that for a second.


Oh I can read the tears running down your eyes...

No no everyone please daddy is to old and small for those big men.. Plz don't force him or look down on him for not wanting to go up... Plz everyone. LEAVE MAYWEATHER ALONE

WA WA WA

this thread is an epic cry flomo thread..

Past greats have had the balls to move up and do great things..

Mayweather should feel the same way if he was the best ever.. But he's not, so obvious. Mayweather should drain ggg to 154 and pot shot and run all night.. Then do it to pacquiao and his resume would increase a lot... A drained ggg and a passed prime pacquiao is still good wins even though they aren't the best..

Ggg at 160 would be epic... But that's a dream..

Canelo will fix this shit when Mayweather is gone taking on challenges and fights fans want regardless of not looking spectacular or winning.. That attitude is what makes men become legends.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> You're missing the point...when has Floyd not been at a weight disadvantage? 16 lbs vs Ortiz, 17 lbs vs Maidana, 15 lbs vs Canelo...those are off the top of my head, this was your criteria, of course you won't be satisfied if you simply discount and ignore your own criteria? You implore him to take weight disadvantages, when he literally does that every fight...so would you like to refine your criteria or better explain, because I don't understand your logic. This is a guy who started at 130 lbs, who is 37 years old, and you're throwing a fit about him not taking on a full blown middleweight...think about that for a second.


When did I say he never fought guys bigger than him. The point is he doesn't challenge himself as much as guys have in the past and this is a guy who is offering to come down 6lbs to make that a possibility for him. Then you have guys crying about the weight in which you yourself have just shown makes no difference because GGG wouldn't come in any higher than those guys who are the exact same size as him.

Then at the same time they get excited about a fight with Devon Alexander or Amir Khan that everyone knows would be one sided to the point where people would be excited if they won 2-3 rounds.

I don't care if he never fights GGG and don't think he has to but its not out of the question that he couldn't and fans shouldn't shit all over what would be a huge fight with mass amounts of intrigue and seeing him take on a genuine challenge or the first time in years just because they don't want him to lose.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Neither were Oscar, Cotto, SRL, Hearns, etc. But they all did.
> 
> Floyd is the 154 pound champion and the 160 pound champion is willing to move down in weight to face Floyd at 154. Unlike those mentioned above though, Floyd won't even pretend to be interested in making it happen.


You're smarter than this, and I like you...but you are talking about a guy who comes in at 150 lbs for fights at 154...you want him to fight a full blown MW who even if he boils down to the weight is going to blow back up to what 170? Yeah Floyd is ranked at 154, and can handle the 154 lb division even being at a legitimate weight disadvantage, but there's a difference between a 160lber boiling down and a standard 154lb fighter. Call it a duck, call it whatever, but this fight won't happen.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> Oh I can read the tears running down your eyes...
> 
> No no everyone please daddy is to old and small for those big men.. Plz don't force him or look down on him for not wanting to go up... Plz everyone. LEAVE MAYWEATHER ALONE
> 
> ...


Shhhhhh...the grown ups are talking


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Heres the ****.again
> 
> Floyd began his career at 130. Cotto 140
> 
> Not.the same size dumbass. Cotto weighed 165 when he fought Floyd. What Floyd weigh cock muncher


I agree mw. Floyd should work up the courage first to fight the smaller guy in his own division first then he can think about actually defending his belts at 154.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> There is no need for floyd to fight anyone at 160.


Agreed.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Shhhhhh...the grown ups are talking


I like this, the flomos is the children crying and the adults are the ones trying to argue that Mayweather should oblige a ggg fight @ 154...

Seriously the crying on here by Flomos has been epic, you can try and avoid my post all you want but deep down I know it hurt because your post was a great example of a crying flomo arguing that Mayweather is to old and small for big men like ggg and I put this humiliating shit on blast..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Shhhhhh...the grown ups are talking


seriously, he sounds like a little kid


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> seriously, he sounds like a little kid


Yes 1 flomo 2 flomo thinking that making it personal towards me hides the fact that this thread is full of fucking crying and moaning about why mayweather shouldn't have to entertain a fight with GGG.

The damage has been done and the tears have been shed, try and attack me all you want but nothing will delete the flomos attitude towards defending him by crying about Mayweather the so called best ever being too small and old to challenge himself like past greats have.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> When did I say he never fought guys bigger than him. The point is he doesn't challenge himself as much as guys have in the past and this is a guy who is offering to come down 6lbs to make that a possibility for him. Then you have guys crying about the weight in which you yourself have just shown makes no difference because GGG wouldn't come in any higher than those guys who are the exact same size as him.
> 
> Then at the same time they get excited about a fight with Devon Alexander or Amir Khan that everyone knows would be one sided to the point where people would be excited if they won 2-3 rounds.
> 
> I don't care if he never fights GGG and don't think he has to but its not out of the question that he couldn't and fans shouldn't shit all over what would be a huge fight with mass amounts of intrigue and seeing him take on a genuine challenge or the first time in years just because they don't want him to lose.


A genuine challenge for the first time in years? Is this real life? I have no problem with him fighting GGG if he is so inclined, that's his business...but you're moving the goal posts and now saying he doesn't take challenges...whatever man, you've officially bored me with this shit.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I like this, the flomos is the children crying and the adults are the ones trying to argue that Mayweather should oblige a ggg fight @ 154...
> 
> Seriously the crying on here by Flomos has been epic, you can try and avoid my post all you want but deep down I know it hurt because your post was a great example of a crying flomo arguing that Mayweather is to old and small for big men like ggg and I put this humiliating shit on blast..


Meanwhile the natural 154lb fighter in your avatar wants to face Cotto instead. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Yes 1 flomo 2 flomo thinking that making it personal towards me hides the fact that this thread is full of fucking crying and moaning about why mayweather shouldn't have to entertain a fight with GGG.
> 
> The damage has been done and the tears have been shed, try and attack me all you want but nothing will delete the flomos attitude towards defending him by crying about Mayweather the so called best ever being too small and old to challenge himself like past greats have.


Be respectful to your elders.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Meanwhile the natural 154lb fighter in your avatar wants to face Cotto instead. :lol:


A fight people want to see.. Who wants to see khan Mayweather and will pay for it?

A ggg Mayweather fight likely breaks 1.5 million with the word of mouth that would spread about this can finally be the one who does it..dethrones number 1


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> A genuine challenge for the first time in years? Is this real life? I have no problem with him fighting GGG if he is so inclined, that's his business...but you're moving the goal posts and now saying he doesn't take challenges...whatever man, you've officially bored me with this shit.


Well it would be, when was the last fight that anybody seriously thought he had a chance of losing? 2007

Some got suckered into Canelo but other than that the last fight people thought he had a realistic chance of losing was Oscar and Hatton.

Marquez was jumping two weights and Floyd didn't even match the weight.

Mosley hadnt fought for 18 months and had been thought of as near shot before the Margo fight.

Ortiz is B level at best

Cotto was thought of as well past prime even though he has looked better since then.

Guerrero is b level at best.

Maidana was seen as B Level and has never beaten an A level challenger.

That aint a dig at those guys, they are all very solid wins but none was considered a legit challenger to actually win.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Be respectful to your elders.


And you prove my point.

Great job.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> Oh I can read the tears running down your eyes...
> 
> No no everyone please daddy is to old and small for those big men.. Plz don't force him or look down on him for not wanting to go up... Plz everyone. LEAVE MAYWEATHER ALONE
> 
> ...


It's pretty standard for men to pass their legacies on to their SON, I'm sure Canelo will make the most of that opportunity.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well it would be, when was the last fight that anybody seriously thought he had a chance of losing? 2007
> 
> Some got suckered into Canelo but other than that the last fight people thought he had a realistic chance of losing was Oscar and Hatton.
> 
> ...


I think Canelo was really seen as the one.. Other then that it was just a lot of promotion and believers who would argue that they stood a chance.. Not that they would win and are favored.. But that this guy may actually have a chance..

Same with canelo.. He stood a chance because of his size.. But his game plan was utter shit.. If he would have fought at least like he did vs Lara it would have been better.. Took no risks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> And you prove my point.
> 
> Great job.


I didn't even read your post, so Idk what point you were making


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> *A fight people want to see..* Who wants to see khan Mayweather and will pay for it?
> 
> A ggg Mayweather fight likely breaks 1.5 million *with the word of mouth that would spread about this can finally be the one who does it..dethrones number 1*


So people wouldn't want to see him fight GGG at 160? :lol: Okay! Dunno who'd pay to see Khan and Mayweather, guess we'll see the numbers if they fight.

So the same story every time Mayweather fights, except someone coming down a weight class we've not seen them fight at professionally? :good


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So people wouldn't want to see him fight GGG at 160? :lol: Okay! Dunno who'd pay to see Khan and Mayweather, guess we'll see the numbers if they fight.
> 
> So the same story every time Mayweather fights, except someone coming down a weight class we've not seen them fight at professionally? :good


Mayweather should take that shit.. When someone says something that may impair them the Mayweather's have always obliged.

Canelos team dicking around saying 152 was doable made it so hard for Canelo to come in healthy and looked drained.

GGG saying 154 is doable when some folks like bball have a good argument in believing that ggg would be drained I agree too.. But Mayweather should seize that opportunity instead of getting murdered at 160.. He already does the catchweights so what's one more..

And people would pay for that shit easily breaks 1.5 mill at 154 or 160.. Hell I would buy that shit and tell all my friend to do the same saying Mayweather will likely get TKOD


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't even read your post, so Idk what point you were making


You don't have to as long as others see the humiliating situation Flomos put themselves in I'll get a chuckle.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Mayweather should take that shit.. When someone says something that may impair them the Mayweather's have always obliged.
> 
> Canelos team dicking around saying 152 was doable made it so hard for Canelo to come in healthy and looked drained.
> 
> ...


He could also fight at a comfortable weight, like we accept 99.9% fighters doing. I'm sure it would sell, like all Mayweather fights sell. How much, I'm not sure.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> It's pretty standard for men to pass their legacies on to their SON, I'm sure Canelo will make the most of that opportunity.


Specially when Mayweather compliments his victim.. I agree... Canelo will grow big and everyone will know Mayweather caught him at the right time.. Which is true. Drained and all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Specially when Mayweather compliments his victim.. I agree... Canelo will grow big and everyone will know Mayweather caught him at the right time.. Which is true. Drained and all.


he was ducking him in May 2013 but got him green in September 2013


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oscar is trolling big time and people bit into it. Oscar talking as if Canelo have a better resume than Floyd. Canelo is a natural middleweight fighting at Jr. Middle weight. GGG and Canelo is basically the same size.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oscar is trolling big time and people bit into it. Oscar talking as if Canelo have a better resume than Floyd. Canelo is a natural middleweight fighting at Jr. Middle weight. GGG and Canelo is basically the same size.


saying ggg and canelo are basically the same size is like saying mike tyson and orlin norris were basically the same size.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> saying ggg and canelo are basically the same size is like saying mike tyson and orlin norris were basically the same size.


Basically. :deal


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> *So people wouldn't want to see him fight GGG at 160?* :lol: Okay! Dunno who'd pay to see Khan and Mayweather, guess we'll see the numbers if they fight.
> 
> So the same story every time Mayweather fights, except someone coming down a weight class we've not seen them fight at professionally? :good


Are you intentionally ignoring the fact that they said 154 would do? Sure seems like it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Basically. :deal


but of course to floyd fans there is no way ggg can make the weight(even though it has been proven that golovkin and canelo have both weighed the same on fight night), floyd shouldnt have to fight a middleweight(even though golovkin has agreed to the fight at 154) and that floyd once fought at 130(as if this has any relevance to the subject) even though roberto duran, who has never, ever had the audacity to irreverently disrespect other great boxers by proclaiming to be TBE, once held the bet at 135 and 160, challenging both hagler and beating iran barkley

lmfao, flomo fans


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Are you intentionally ignoring the fact that they said 154 would do? Sure seems like it.


Doc and I were talking about Canelo. He's saying Mayweather is scared to face him, and I brought up the fact Canelo would rather face Cotto. Oscar is saying in the future, I see this happening later down the line.. Doc's response was people want to see Canelo and Cotto.. My question was, so people wouldn't want to see Canelo and GGG at 160? I'm sure they would, and Canelo is going up there.. If Floyd is ducking him, Canelo has to be as well.. If Canelo can not face him because 'he wants to make more money with a Cotto fight", then we have to see who Floyd chooses to face and how much he'd make before we can call it a duck too, right?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> but of course to floyd fans there is no way ggg can make the weight(even though it has been proven that golovkin and canelo have both weighed the same on fight night), floyd shouldnt have to fight a middleweight(even though golovkin has agreed to the fight at 154) and that floyd once fought at 130(as if this has any relevance to the subject) even though roberto duran, who has never, ever had the audacity to irreverently disrespect other great boxers by proclaiming to be TBE, once held the bet at 135 and 160, challenging both hagler and beating iran barkley
> 
> lmfao, flomo fans


I'm not oppose to the fight. guy. 
But we don't know if GGG is actually serious in dropping to 154 or just using his name to get more popular.
Hell Bhop said he was willing to fight Floyd at 160 as well. 
Who doesn't like calling out smaller fighters. Look what Ward is doing to GGG, Dirrell doing to GGG, GGG doing to Floyd and Cotto, and Pac moving back down to 140 and fighting feather dusters. The only guy who haven't try to fight smaller dudes is Floyd and Cotto of all the p4p stars.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

He's right. Fuck this fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Doc and I were talking about Canelo. He's saying Mayweather is scared to face him, and I brought up the fact Canelo would rather face Cotto. Oscar is saying in the future, I see this happening later down the line.. Doc's response was people want to see Canelo and Cotto.. My question was, so people wouldn't want to see Canelo and GGG at 160? I'm sure they would, and Canelo is going up there.. If Floyd is ducking him, Canelo has to be as well.. If Canelo can not face him because 'he wants to make more money with a Cotto fight", then we have to see who Floyd chooses to face and how much he'd make before we can call it a duck too, right?


I see. Thanks for clarifying. ops


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Doc and I were talking about Canelo. He's saying Mayweather is scared to face him, and I brought up the fact Canelo would rather face Cotto. Oscar is saying in the future, I see this happening later down the line.. Doc's response was people want to see Canelo and Cotto.. My question was, so people wouldn't want to see Canelo and GGG at 160? I'm sure they would, and Canelo is going up there.. If Floyd is ducking him, Canelo has to be as well.. If Canelo can not face him because 'he wants to make more money with a Cotto fight", then we have to see who Floyd chooses to face and how much he'd make before we can call it a duck too, right?


Canelo will fight ggg in the near future, we can't say that about Mayweather..

Mayweather cant even fight pacquiao all of us are living in a dream for even thinking this is doable even at 154

... were talking about Mayweather here..

Let's all wake up.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> You're smarter than this, and I like you...but you are talking about a guy who comes in at 150 lbs for fights at 154...you want him to fight a full blown MW who even if he boils down to the weight is going to blow back up to what 170? Yeah Floyd is ranked at 154, and can handle the 154 lb division even being at a legitimate weight disadvantage, but there's a difference between a 160lber boiling down and a standard 154lb fighter. Call it a duck, call it whatever, but this fight won't happen.


I love how every time you're about to crack me you preface it with saying how much you like me.

And no, I don't think this is a duck. GGG could go down to 154 and force more of a public outcry but he won't. I merely think it shows the difference between Floyd and guys like Oscar and Cotto. They've found ways to fight Pac and Middleweights throughout their careers, yet you know it's not even a consideration for Floyd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I love how every time you're about to crack me you preface it with saying how much you like me.
> 
> And no, I don't think this is a duck. GGG could go down to 154 and force more of a public outcry but he won't. I merely think it shows the difference between Floyd and guys like Oscar and Cotto. They've found ways to fight Pac and Middleweights throughout their careers, yet you know it's not even a consideration for Floyd.


what is you talking about

ggg believes your best friend for life will conveniently ignore him

your best friend for life is recorded on camera saying he conveniently never brought up the topic of Floyd Mayweather during his top rank days


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I love how every time you're about to crack me you preface it with saying how much you like me.
> 
> And no, I don't think this is a duck. GGG could go down to 154 and force more of a public outcry but he won't. I merely think it shows the difference between Floyd and guys like Oscar and Cotto. They've found ways to fight Pac and Middleweights throughout their careers, yet you know it's not even a consideration for Floyd.


You're right...Floyd just isn't as good and/or as "brave" as Oscar and Cotto, nevermind that he beat them both, they fought Middleweights so they are on the next tier, maybe he can earn his place at the table one day, time will tell I guess.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo will fight ggg in the near future, we can't say that about Mayweather..
> 
> Mayweather cant even fight pacquiao all of us are living in a dream for even thinking this is doable even at 154
> 
> ...


They said that Floyd wouldn't fight Corrales, Oscar, Hatton, Shane, JMM or Canelo and what happen?
The two matches that was "close" Floyd rematch Castillo and Maidana. Where is any indication that he has been a pussy?

If i remember correctly Pac refused to fight JMM again for many years bc Pac had a tough time with.
If i remember correctly that it was Pac who walked away from the first negotiation but refusing the blood tests.

If Floyd is a pussy then everyone beneath him is a str8 up coward.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I see. Thanks for clarifying. ops


:cheers



Doc said:


> Canelo will fight ggg in the near future, we can't say that about Mayweather..
> 
> Mayweather cant even fight pacquiao all of us are living in a dream for even thinking this is doable even at 154
> 
> ...


I hope, and believe he will.

Floyd not fighting Pac (if Pac agrees to the testing without cutoff and a split less than 50/50) is complete shit, I agree.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> They said that Floyd wouldn't fight Corrales, Oscar, Hatton, Shane, JMM or Canelo and what happen?
> The two matches that was "close" Floyd rematch Castillo and Maidana. Where is any indication that he has been a pussy?
> 
> If i remember correctly Pac refused to fight JMM again for many years bc Pac had a tough time with.
> ...


I stopped reading where you said people said Floyd wouldn't fight jmm..

Lol wow.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> I stopped reading where you said people said Floyd wouldn't fight jmm..
> 
> Lol wow.


Be honest you thought Floyd would duck Marquez


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Be honest you thought Floyd would duck Marquez


I'd like to know who in their right mind thought a LW (Who was barely at LW a second) vs. a WW (who had fought at JrMW once already) was a great fight to begin with.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

If GGG was knocking out everyone at 154 instead of 160 then this would be a blatant duck, however, he's a middleweight who claims he can make 154. He'd be better off fighting there for 2 of his 4 fights this year then maybe there'd actually be some demand for this fight. I think Roach and Cotto would entertain a fight with GGG at 154, also steamrolling Andrade or Lara would give him some momentum but right now there's none.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'd like to know who in their right mind thought a LW (Who was barely at LW a second) vs. a WW (who had fought at JrMW once already) was a great fight to begin with.


Oscar did it with Manny.
But yeah I agree it was a pointless fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Oscar did it with Manny.
> But yeah I agree it was a pointless fight.


Man..talk about backfiring, huh? I was never a big fan of Oscar. I mean, I respected him as a fighter, but he wasn't one I rooted for. It was a little funny seeing him get pummeled like that to the point of quitting by such a small guy.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> You're right...Floyd just isn't as good and/or as "brave" as Oscar and Cotto, nevermind that he beat them both, they fought Middleweights so they are on the next tier, maybe he can earn his place at the table one day, time will tell I guess.


I'd love to see the mix of Floyd's skills and the other guy's drives. Floyd's resume is deeper than people give him credit for, though.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I stopped reading where you said people said Floyd wouldn't fight jmm..
> 
> Lol wow.


what about ricky hatton?

the same hatton whose only other venture into 147 was against one luis collazo whom he went life and death with.

what welterwieght would be afraid of fat hatton who had trouble with collazo?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'd like to know who in their right mind thought a LW (Who was barely at LW a second) vs. a WW (who had fought at JrMW once already) was a great fight to begin with.


Cept youd be one.of.the retards saying.Floyd was ducking Marquez after he kod Pac

Same with Canelo, if Canelo had beat Lara prior youd say Floyd was ducking him

Now those wins dont matter because Floyd beat them.first lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what about ricky hatton?
> 
> the same hatton whose only other venture into 147 was against one luis collazo whom he went life and death with.
> 
> what welterwieght would be afraid of fat hatton who had trouble with collazo?


You think.Ishida kos Ricky Hatton?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'd love to see the mix of Floyd's skills and the other guy's drives. Floyd's resume is deeper than people give him credit for, though.


Cotto fought in 5 weight.classes? When?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cept youd be one.of.the retards saying.Floyd was ducking Marquez after he kod Pac
> 
> Same with Canelo, if Canelo had beat Lara prior youd say Floyd was ducking him
> 
> Now those wins dont matter because Floyd beat them.first lol


Please post like a grown up. Thank you.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Imagine Andre Ward reading this forum lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Please post like a grown up. Thank you.


Please post like a heterosexual. Thank you


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Imagine Andre Ward reading this forum lol


He'd be embarrassed someone like you, who can barely spell, let alone form a proper sentence, was a fan of his and trying to speak on his behalf. Especially the way you post, sounding like a spoiled baby. I mean no offense with this. Just hope you'll actually make an effort to sound like an adult. Good day friend. :cheers


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> He'd be embarrassed someone like you, who can barely spell, let alone form a proper sentence, was a fan of his ans trying to speak on his behalf. Especially the way you post, sounding like a spoiled baby. I mean no offense with this. Just hope you'll actually make an effort to sound like an adult. Good day friend. :cheers


Didnt read.

Do you pitch or catch?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not sure how Floyd got punked but uhhhh... 

Floyd W12 Oscar
Floyd W12 Canelo
Floyd W12 Cotto


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> not sure how Floyd got punked but uhhhh...
> 
> Floyd W12 Oscar
> Floyd W12 Canelo
> Floyd W12 Cotto


He is as punked as Ward punked GGG.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> He is as punked as Ward punked GGG.


exactly...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> not sure how Floyd got punked but uhhhh...
> 
> Floyd W12 Oscar
> Floyd W12 Canelo
> Floyd W12 Cotto


the canelo and oscar wins were great. imo, the two pounds to me were insignifigant and oscar was coming off an impressive ko win over a still game mayorga

that being said, two win does not give someone the right to call himself TBE, and if so, he should rightfully endure the criticisms that follow

at the end of the day, he found a reason(vacation) to avoid fighting both consensus number ones paq and margo. you could also say that he ducked pw, kt as well.

the only thing undisputed here is that floyd mayweatehr is far, far away from TBE

he paid marcos maidana 1mm not to wear everlast mx gloves

b-level marcos fuken maidana


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cotto fought in 5 weight.classes? When?


So moving around in weight = making the biggest fights?

LOL, come on man. It's obvious that Floyd's nuts have cut off the oxygen supply to your brain at times. As good of a fighter as he is, Floyd's legacy will always be about the fight he didn't make.

Sadly, a large part of Floyd's legacy (everything below 147) will be overlooked. I think I'm being fair here. A lot of Floyd's critics are right. He cherry picks and avoids risks. He's not the only one to do it, but he's the most famous one right now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

whatever...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the canelo and oscar wins were great. imo, the two pounds to me were insignifigant and oscar was coming off an impressive ko win over a still game mayorga
> 
> that being said, two win does not give someone the right to call himself TBE, and if so, he should rightfully endure the criticisms that follow
> 
> ...


come on man, how can you say that he only got two good wins? Most of his matchups were made coming of his opponents' biggest wins.

Not to mention that he beat Canelo who is in peak prime and 15lbs higher during his twilight years. And almost of his matchups were championship bouts while moving up 5 divisions and he lifted the champion's title in his debut weight.
He dominate almost all of his opponents and he still operating at the top level going on 18 years str8. Is not like Floyd haven't had anything to build an argument.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> come on man, how can you say that he only got two good wins? Most of his matchups were made coming of his opponents' biggest wins.
> 
> Not to mention that he beat Canelo who is in peak prime and 15lbs higher during his twilight years. And almost of his matchups were championship bouts while moving up 5 divisions and he lifted the champion's title in his debut weight.
> He dominate almost all of his opponents and he still operating at the top level going on 18 years str8. Is not like Floyd haven't had anything to build an argument.


he beat castillo in the second fight. at best, a draw in the first fight.

how many undefeated fighters did floyd beat in his career? how many fighters did mayweather beat that had not been previously (t)kod?

you have hatton who was clearly not a 147 and corrales who immediately went to prison for spousal abuse(tyson pulled out of the first holyfield fight when he was charged with the washington rape), thats it. floyd was undeniably a great fighter at the lower weights but from 147 all i see are a bunch of holes if you take out the canelo and delahoya fight

so many cherries you can start a farm.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Didnt read.
> 
> Do you pitch or catch?


Please post like an adult. Thank you.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> he beat castillo in the second fight. at best, a draw in the first fight.
> 
> how many undefeated fighters did floyd beat in his career? how many fighters did mayweather beat that had not been previously (t)kod?
> 
> ...


Floyd has beaten the in prime undefeats, P4P, HOF, and ATG fighters. He was the younger fighting against more experience and he has beaten young lions while he was the veteran.

Floyd got plenty to brag about. 
If you think he is cherrypicking then everyone beneath him are fighting tomato cans.

Look at Pac's last 5 compare to Floyd's 5. Manny's resume is more cherry picked than Floyd.
Actually i'm curious to see if any of the top level guys today has fought the better top 5 opponents than Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> So moving around in weight = making the biggest fights?


You made the point Cotyo and Oscar moved up and took big fights. Neither has gave,away the size advantage Floyd has

How much do you put on Cotto fighting a hobbled Martinez?



> Floyd's critics are right. He cherry picks and avoids risks. He's not the only one to do it, but he's the most famous one right now.


List the risks Floyd avoided


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd like to jump in and hammer these haters, but at this point it would be like stepping into the ring in the closing seconds and "helping" Ray Mercer ko Tommy Morrison.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

he should have called out Floyd at 154 at the post interview


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> If it's a challenge, then there will be a ton of reasons for a fight not to happen, especially from the FMjr support group. Just makes one appreciate Cotto even more. He took the fights FMjr would never dare to, in* Margarito, Pacquiao, and Martinez*. Shame is what it is. All this to protect an undefeated record that about everyone in boxing knows doesn't mean what he thinks it means.


Eh, similar to Mayweather fighting Chico, Castillo, Hoya.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Eh, similar to Mayweather fighting Chico, Castillo, Hoya.


Don't see how that's supposed to be similar, but ok.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Don't see how that's supposed to be similar, but ok.


All more accomplished than the fighters listed cept for Pacquiao of course. If margarito fought the 154lb Oscar Floyd did hed be picking his teeth out of Oscars left glove. Ez to see if your brain wasnt so tiny


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> All more accomplished than the fighters listed cept for Pacquiao of course. If margarito fought the 154lb Oscar Floyd did hed be picking his teeth out of Oscars left glove. Ez to see if your brain wasnt so tiny


You clearly showed you had no idea what the context of my post was about. Not surprised one bit coming from you. Now go away child. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It's not punking if it's true. While Oscar and Cotto both take consistent challenges, Floyd just doesn't. It's not how he rolls.
> 
> If Floyd wouldn't sign on to fight an aging Martinez, he won't fight a prime GGG. Even if GGG comes down in weight.


Ya it's really not punking. I get that Oscar was trying to take stabs at Floyd, but there's really no reason. Floyd's a good fighter, no question, and he's very clearly declined so I honestly don't expect or even want him to fight GGG anymore. GGG would annihilate Floyd, bad. At best we get the Pacman fight, but I actually think thats pretty unlikely too (mostly due to Floyd's ego, not because he is afraid - although he might be)


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

edit


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Chacal said:


> There is no need for floyd to fight anyone at 160.


That is true. Doing stuff like that is for the greats like Sugar(s), Pacs, Durans, etc. Floyd just has to protect his vagina....I mean zero.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'd like to see Kell Brook and Mayweather go at it. Thats a realistic matchup if Kell beats Amir.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> That is true. Doing stuff like that is for the greats like Sugar(s), Pacs, Durans, etc. Floyd just has to protect his vagina....I mean zero.


:lol: yeah Pacquiao should fight GGG


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah Pacquiao should fight GGG


I think my friend, you missed my point.
Risky fights are for those guys. Fights that keep Floyd safe are what he is good at, and where he should stay. And by safe, I mean ruining the perfect record.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> I think my friend, you missed my point.
> Risky fights are for those guys. Fights that keep Floyd safe are what he is good at, and where he should stay. And by safe, I mean ruining the perfect record.


How is Pac taking more "risky" fights when he is going after little dudes with no punch like timmy, chris and dropping to 140? 
Sheesh... people on here got their mind twisted.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd has beaten the in prime undefeats, P4P, HOF, and ATG fighters. He was the younger fighting against more experience and he has beaten young lions while he was the veteran.
> 
> Floyd got plenty to brag about.
> If you think he is cherrypicking then everyone beneath him are fighting tomato cans.
> ...


Pacquiao and Mayweather's last 5 have been poor outside of Canelo and Bradley I agree.

However, it is impossible to argue Mayweather having a superior resume to Pacquiao in my opinion. The guy has a who's who of people he has fought. It is not even remotely close. I give a clear edge to Mayweather in other areas but in resume its just trolling.

Pacquiao has fought Marquez 4x, Morales 3x, Barrera 2x, Sasakul in his backyard (reigning fly champ who avenged his only defeat to Arbachakov)

Its astoundingly good.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Don't see how that's supposed to be similar, but ok.


Mayweather's first world title fight was vs a lineal champ, hall of famer who never lost at the weight. Cotto's first world title fight was for a vacant belt vs a challenger that wasn't close to those creditials.

The level of risk Mayweather is asked to achieve is greater then the level of risk Cotto is asked to achieve. Which I don't have a problem with since he is the greater fighter. The whole Cotto takes risk that Mayweather don't is overblown thats all. Cotto moved up one weight class and fought Margarito after 4 fights in the weight class. Mayweather moved up one weight class and immediately fought that man in the division.

Cotto moved up to defeat Martinez in his 3rd weight class. Mayweather moved up 5 weight classes to defeat Hoya. Just for good measure he moved up to fight Cotto at Cotto's weight class.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather's first world title fight was vs a lineal champ, hall of famer who never lost at the weight. Cotto's first world title fight was for a vacant belt vs a challenger that wasn't close to those creditials.
> 
> The level of risk Mayweather is asked to achieve is greater then the level of risk Cotto is asked to achieve. Which I don't have a problem with since he is the greater fighter. The whole Cotto takes risk that Mayweather don't is overblown thats all. Cotto moved up one weight class and fought Margarito after 4 fights in the weight class. Mayweather moved up one weight class and immediately fought that man in the division.
> 
> Cotto moved up to defeat Martinez in his 3rd weight class. Mayweather moved up 5 weight classes to defeat Hoya. Just for good measure he moved up to fight Cotto at Cotto's weight class.


You completely missed what my post was referring to concrete. All this is fine and dandy, but has zero to do with what I posted.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Pacquiao and Mayweather's last 5 have been poor outside of Canelo and Bradley I agree.
> 
> However, it is impossible to argue Mayweather having a superior resume to Pacquiao in my opinion. The guy has a who's who of people he has fought. It is not even remotely close. I give a clear edge to Mayweather in other areas but in resume its just trolling.
> 
> ...


How is fighting marquez 4x better than Floyd's one time? There is something wrong with that logic here. As for Morales 3x and Barrera 2x, it wasn't necessary bc Morales and Barrera were already beaten convincingly and they were further in decline.

Most of their common opponents, Floyd fought them first. And he did it without suffering a defeat. 
Pac has been ko early, mid and late in his career. Never was a time when they were both active that he had surpass Floyd's accomplishments.
Floyd's resume has and always ahead of Pac.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> How is fighting marquez 4x better than Floyd's one time? There is something wrong with that logic here. As for Morales 3x and Barrera 2x, it wasn't necessary bc Morales and Barrera were already beaten convincingly and they were further in decline.
> 
> Most of their common opponents, Floyd fought them first. And he did it without suffering a defeat.
> Pac has been ko early, mid and late in his career. Never was a time when they were both active that he had surpass Floyd's accomplishments.
> Floyd's resume has and always ahead of Pac.


135 jmm skipped two weight classes to fight 147 floyd who had already beat 154 delahoya and had fought at or above 147 on five seperate occasions prior

do you even follow boxing?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> How is fighting marquez 4x better than Floyd's one time? There is something wrong with that logic here. As for Morales 3x and Barrera 2x, it wasn't necessary bc Morales and Barrera were already beaten convincingly and they were further in decline.
> 
> Most of their common opponents, Floyd fought them first. And he did it without suffering a defeat.
> Pac has been ko early, mid and late in his career. Never was a time when they were both active that he had surpass Floyd's accomplishments.
> Floyd's resume has and always ahead of Pac.


That is an embarrassingly bad post pal. But also brings some clarity.

Now I know how you rate Mayweather on the level of Duran despite him never fighting at that level. His top wins are Castillo and Corrales and so he should be judged according to the level he fought at.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 135 jmm skipped two weight classes to fight 147 floyd who had already beat 154 delahoya and had fought at or above 147 on five seperate occasions prior
> 
> do you even follow boxing?


It doesn't matter he "skipped" two weight class if his walk around weight is around Floyds. Before they fought Floyd was 4lbs heavier than JMM in their previous fights. 4lbs, not 10, not 15. Why do you think he called out Floyd for?
How many times did Floyd give up 15-17lbs weight disadvantage?
If JMM, Pac,and Floyd is suppose to be the same level, then no excuses when they lose period.

And the most important point of all is that if weight was the issue then JMM would've use it as an excuse and get a rematch but he never want to fight Floyd again.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> That is an embarrassingly bad post pal. But also brings some clarity.
> 
> Now I know how you rate Mayweather on the level of Duran despite him never fighting at that level. His top wins are Castillo and Corrales and so he should be judged according to the level he fought at.


There was nothing wrong with that post. 4x against Marquez bc he can't beat him clear and got koed to make matters worse. Lost to Morales and then got Morales after he no longer can make weight and Barrera 2x for what?

Only person pac fought in prime out of those three was JMM, and he struggled.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> You completely missed what my post was referring to concrete. All this is fine and dandy, but has zero to do with what I posted.


I was only commenting on the Cotto takes risk Mayweather doesn't misconception that's out there. That is all


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 135 jmm skipped two weight classes to fight 147 floyd who had already beat 154 delahoya and had fought at or above 147 on five seperate occasions prior
> 
> do you even follow boxing?


You think kirkland would go down if jmm hit him?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> I think my friend, you missed my point.
> Risky fights are for those guys. Fights that keep Floyd safe are what he is good at, and where he should stay. And by safe, I mean ruining the perfect record.


Pacquiao took big risks fighting Marquez, Oscar, Cotto, Hatton, and Mosley while I guess Floyd tried to protect his perfect record by fighting JMM, De La Hoya, Migul, Ricky, and Sugar Shane


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I was only commenting on the Cotto takes risk Mayweather doesn't misconception that's out there. That is all


I see. Thanks for clarifying Concrete. There isn't a fighter alive who's stepped in the ring who we cannot say took a risk.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao took big risks fighting Marquez, Oscar, Cotto, Hatton, and Mosley while I guess Floyd tried to protect his perfect record by fighting JMM, De La Hoya, Migul, Ricky, and Sugar Shane


:rofl:deal


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao took big risks fighting Marquez, Oscar, Cotto, Hatton, and Mosley while I guess Floyd tried to protect his perfect record by fighting JMM, De La Hoya, Migul, Ricky, and Sugar Shane


Difference is those were the icing on the cake for Pacquiao after already having Marquez, Barrera, Sasakul and Morales on his resume.

Well I guess some would say Hatton should rank high on his resume too as he was very impressive at 140.

Mosley was shot to shit but was also ranked number 1 so May had to fight him after they could not make a deal with Pacman.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Difference is those were the icing on the cake for Pacquiao after already having Marquez, Barrera, Sasakul and Morales on his resume.
> 
> Well I guess some would say Hatton should rank high on his resume too as he was very impressive at 140.
> 
> Mosley was shot to shit but was also ranked number 1 so May had to fight him after they could not make a deal with Pacman.


No the difference is that Pac has fought guys coming off losses/brutal beatings/and drained.
How good is the icing when he barely scraped by JMM when half of the community thought that he lost to Marquez? How good is the icing to fight Morales and Barrera who is basically already shop worn? 
Morales was struggling with weight and even then he still beat Pac in the first outing., and Barrera already consider retirement due to his metal plate blood clot surgery.

What about Floyd's icings?
Generano Henderaz, Corrales, Castillo, Gatti, Judah???

So really how in the world is Pac's resume higher?
Drained, coming off losses, and getting beat early, mid, and late in his career.

And present day. Floyd's Canelo win trumps everyone Pac has fought for his last five.
Maidana > Rios
Robert > Chris
Canelo > Bradley

and Pac lost to JMM in the process.

Only people who ranks Pac over Floyd dksab.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> No the difference is that Pac has fought guys coming off losses/brutal beatings/and drained.
> How good is the icing when he barely scraped by JMM when half of the community thought that he lost to Marquez? How good is the icing to fight Morales and Barrera who is basically already shop worn?
> Morales was struggling with weight, and Barrera already consider retirement due to his metal plate blood clot surgery.
> 
> ...


Come on pal, this is pathetic. You can't compare Generano Hernandez, Corrales, Castillo, Gatti, Judah to Morales, Barrera and Marquez, those three will always rate higher. That shows a bias. Talking about drained Cotto? But was Canelo at a catchweight too?

Anyone can rip apart a resume, I could say Castillo had how many losses when he faced Mayweather? Corrales was mentally absent and was weight drained?

True to an extent but not giving Mayweather any credit just like you are trying to do to Pacquaio. ANY Mayweather fan who suggests he has a better resume is showing a bias. It's not a discussion, it is obvious.

Mayweather has been more consistent in results and dominance, Pacquiao faced better opposition. This is not up for debate unless you are a fanboy of one of these two.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Imagine Andre Ward reading this forum lol


He probably does read this forum since he's not actively looking for other fights


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Come on pal, this is pathetic. You can't compare Generano Hernandez, Corrales, Castillo, Gatti, Judah to Morales, Barrera and Marquez, those three will always rate higher. That shows a bias. Talking about drained Cotto? But was Canelo at a catchweight too?
> 
> Anyone can rip apart a resume, I could say Castillo had how many losses when he faced Mayweather, Corrales was mentally absent and was weight drained, true to an extent but not giving Mayweather any credit just like you are trying to do to Pacquaio. ANY MAyweather fan who suggests he has a better resume is showing a bias. It's not a discussion, it is obvious.
> 
> Mayweather has been more consistent in results and dominance, Pacquiao faced better opposition. This is not up for debate unless you are a fanboy of one of these two.


How is it pathetic when i brought up valid points?
Castillo was every bit of a top Mexican boxers as his countrymen JMM, Morales, and Barrera. Whether you agree or not, you cannot overlook the fact that Corrales and Castillo were in peak prime. They went on becoming champions again against top opposition. Not only that they were much bigger/stronger and heavier hitters than Morales and Barrera.

Your rip apart is pretty weak. Castillo, Barrera, Morales, JMM all had losses before Pac and Floyd. And Corrales had ALWAYS have drama like everyone else in the world. Also Corrales has ALWAYS fought drained. It is what he do.

You wanna compare those excuses vs a blood clot near death injury or dropping from 180lbs to fight at 130lb? Even Floyd's excuses > Manny's excuses.

It is not a fanboy thing, it is a common sense thing. Anyone who knows/follow boxing knows that Floyd's resume is better than Pac.

Pac falls short in every category. He is not more consistent, not more dominant, didn't fight better opp. Quit trying to ride Morales and Barrera dick. Those two wins doesn't justify anything other than his embarrassing defeat of a shopworn morales.

Sounds like you are trying convince people that pac have a better resume bc he have morales and barrera?
Even if he does receive full credit for those two, what about his losses against sing and torre???? Yeah ok.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

and @Hoshi

excuse my tone. I know i probably sound like an asshole but is how i sound when i try to get my point across. Nothing personal.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> and @Hoshi
> 
> excuse my tone. I know i probably sound like an asshole but is how i sound when i try to get my point across. Nothing personal.


I rate Castillo, tremendous boxer, just feel he is shy of that level. Not by a huge margin though. My negative comments were just trying to show what I feel you were doing to the greats Pacman fought, I don't genuinely feel that way Mexicans have those losses as they build up as they ain't protected like a lot of boxers from other countries. Don't worry about your tone, just discussion, its all good pal.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> I rate Castillo, tremendous boxer, just feel he is shy of that level. Not by a huge margin though. My negative comments were just trying to show what I feel you were doing to the greats Pacman fought, I don't genuinely feel that way Mexicans have those losses as they build up as they ain't protected like a lot of boxers from other countries. Don't worry about your tone, just discussion, its all good pal.


:cheers
Everyone who thinks Pac got a greater resume ALWAYS bring out Morales and Barrera but i think they never consider the other aspects of the resume like i have brought up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Come on pal, this is pathetic. You can't compare Generano Hernandez, Corrales, Castillo, Gatti, Judah to Morales, Barrera and Marquez, those three will always rate higher. That shows a bias. Talking about drained Cotto? But was Canelo at a catchweight too?
> 
> Anyone can rip apart a resume, I could say Castillo had how many losses when he faced Mayweather? Corrales was mentally absent and was weight drained?
> 
> ...


Barerra maybe. Morales was shot at the weight when Pacquiao beat him. Id pick Castillo to.beat Marquez at 135, certainly a tougher stylistic matchup for Mayweathee


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Barerra maybe. Morales was shot at the weight when Pacquiao beat him. Id pick Castillo to.beat Marquez at 135, certainly a tougher stylistic matchup for Mayweathee


Shot at a specific weight? You realize that's not how being a shot fighter works, right? Either a fighter is shot, or they aren't. How was Erik Morales shot anyway? He had just beaten Manny Pacquiao, and moved to 135 to try for a record 4th division title for a Mexican fighter. So he fought Raheem for a vacant title in attempts to get that 4th belt. Are you just assuming he was not able to make 130 anymore? Surely Erik Morales was past prime when he fought MP the second time. For a fighter like Morales, a prime might not last as long because of the fights he had. But he was definitely dead in the water in the rubber fight, also at 130. And I am aware he wanted MP at LW. But that isn't always an indicator of being shot at a weight, as you put it. Lets see if you can keep you cool and not resort to childish name calling in a reply. Thanks MW!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Shot at a specific weight? You realize that's not how being a shot fighter works, right? Either a fighter is shot, or they aren't. How was Erik Morales shot anyway? He had just beaten Manny Pacquiao, and moved to 135 to try for a record 4th division title for a Mexican fighter. So he fought Raheem for a vacant title in attempts to get that 4th belt. Are you just assuming he was not able to make 130 anymore? Surely Erik Morales was past prime when he fought MP the second time. For a fighter like Morales, a prime might not last as long because of the fights he had. But he was definitely dead in the water in the rubber fight, also at 130. And I am aware he wanted MP at LW. But that isn't always an indicator of being shot at a weight, as you put it. Lets see if you can keep you cool and not resort to childish name calling in a reply. Thanks MW!


Umm no dummy. Morales couldnt make 130 comfortably anymore. This is common knowledge.

Do some research and come back with something knowedgable to say


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm no dummy. Morales couldnt make 130 comfortably anymore. This is common knowledge.
> 
> Do some research and come back with something knowedgable to say


And yet, he looked out of shape at 135. I get that he was more burned out and not putting in the effort he once did. I'm sure you will just ignore anything like that. But like I said, fighters are NOT shot at one weight. If you really believe that, then well, good luck with it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> And yet, he looked out of shape at 135. I get that he was more burned out and not putting in the effort he once did. I'm sure you will just ignore anything like that. But like I said, fighters are NOT shot at one weight. If you really believe that, then well, good luck with it.


Lmao


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao


Indulge please. I mean, if you want to read something funny, check out this one poster who said a particular fighter was shot only at this one weight. How crazy is that? :hey


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao took big risks fighting Marquez, Oscar, Cotto, Hatton, and Mosley while I guess Floyd tried to protect his perfect record by fighting JMM, De La Hoya, Migul, Ricky, and Sugar Shane


Are you saying they were real risks for Floyd? Really?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> Are you saying they were real risks for Floyd? Really?


Well, Shane was, yes. In hindsight it's safe to say Shane looked kind of old in there. A younger Shane was a much better finisher than that :conf


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well, Shane was, yes. In hindsight it's safe to say Shane looked kind of old in there. A younger Shane was a much better finisher than that :conf


I think Shane had, at best, a punchers chance to win. And we all know having a 'punchers chance' doesn't always mean much.

Shane Mosley had pretty much one good win since his loss to Vernon Forrest back in the rematch of 2002. Sure, he beat ODLH again, but that's a fight that really should be a NC due to his admittance of being on the cream/clear. Other wins that might look good were against Vargas, but I really doubt many see that as some top win based on how badly Vargas had regressed by then. And there's his last second (Literally!!) KO of Ricardo Mayorga. Another win that just looks better on his ledger then what it really was.

Which brings us to his win over Antonio Margarito. Now that was a big win! Of course, if I am to take what so many of the anti-Margarito posters say here, Tony was never really that good and only cheated. I'm not one to say he cheated, since his wraps would have been inspected prior to many of his pother bouts. But that's just what many I have seen post say about his. Not my opinion, Margarito was a threat at the time, and Shane deserves major props for that win.

So what we come down to is since defeating ODLH back in 2000, he essentially had one other big win with a bunch of decent to so-so wins (And a few losses) sandwiched in their.

Shane still had his speed, he had his punch, that's a given. But he also had his propensity to not throw punches over long stretches, and fight very skittish. I know some are going to look at this and try to say i am just trying to discredit FMjr's win over Shane Mosley, but I think i am pretty pretty fair about his last decade.

But maybe this will make people happy. MP's win over Shane isn't any better than FMjr's. In fact, it's probably worse.

A younger Shane was something amazing to watch at 135 though. Up to his first fight w/ ODLH, he looked like an ATG in the making.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> Are you saying they were real risks for Floyd? Really?


according to the bookies they were indeed risks. Floyd was only a 2.5 fave over Oscar, Hatton, and Shane. That is very affordable/gift when it comes to Floyd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> according to the bookies they were indeed risks. Floyd was only a 2.5 fave over Oscar, Hatton, and Shane. That is very affordable/gift when it comes to Floyd.


The fact that betting odds can change drastically just due to the number of bets that come in should tell you betting odds are a real indicator of the risk a fighter is taking. It's just a betting line. Almost a separate sport really.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> The fact that betting odds can change drastically just due to the number of bets that come in should tell you betting odds are a real indicator of the risk a fighter is taking. It's just a betting line. Almost a separate sport really.


well betting lines reflect public perception. Bookies doesn't know how to set the line unless they know what the public is saying. And really i remember before Floyd fought Hatton, Oscar, and Shane everyone on the forum was saying Floyd is scare and hatton would destroy Floyd. Kenny roasting Floyd for ducking shane and Oscar supporters dogging mayweather as inferior.

in summary there were plenty of people believe that Floyd would lose in those fights.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> well betting lines reflect public perception. Bookies doesn't know how to set the line unless they know what the public is saying. And really i remember before Floyd fought Hatton, Oscar, and Shane everyone on the forum was saying Floyd is scare and hatton would destroy Floyd. Kenny roasting Floyd for ducking shane and Oscar supporters dogging mayweather as inferior.


Are we now going to use public perception to determine how risky a fight is? :huh That's quite a slippery slope there. Think the public knows all the fighters actual worth that those who really follow boxing do? The word "Everyone" is pretty bold. Maybe want to choose your words better, because not EVERYONE was saying all of that.

But don't miss my point. If odds change towards the last days leading to a fight, then did the fight become less risky for one fighter because maybe one guy starting getting bet on more near the day of the fight? Risks don't change based on a betting line.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

You can bet Duran/SRL/Hearns/Hagler would of stepped up for the challenge. Floyd claiming to the best ever comes with expectations


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You can bet Duran/SRL/Hearns/Hagler would of stepped up for the challenge. Floyd claiming to the best ever comes with expectations


SRL/Hearns/Hagler were all much bigger than Floyd naturally though. Hell Hagler never even left Middleweight so how can you say that he would step up against a much bigger foe?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> SRL/Hearns/Hagler were all much bigger than Floyd naturally though. Hell Hagler never even left Middleweight so how can you say that he would step up against a much bigger foe?


And that, ladies and gents, is why the notion that FLoyd is anything resembling the best ever is so laughable.

Duran had the balls to challenge all those guys, Floyd would never dare.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> And that, ladies and gents, is why the notion that FLoyd is anything resembling the best ever is so laughable.
> 
> Duran had the balls to challenge all those guys, Floyd would never dare.


Duran lost his 0 early and he was beaten throughout his career Of course he doesn't give a shit who he fights. He got to make a living too you know. 
Really does anyone have any common sense or trolling i don't know.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Duran lost his 0 early and he was beaten throughout his career Of course he doesn't give a shit who he fights. He got to make a living too you know.
> Really does anyone have any common sense or trolling i don't know.


This is a horrible representation of the balls Duran showed. No one forced him to face guys like Hagler, Hearns, Leonard, Benitez, or Barkley just because he had a loss before. And he certainly didn't whine or make excuses about being the smaller man against such fighters.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> Duran lost his 0 early and he was beaten throughout his career Of course he doesn't give a shit who he fights. He got to make a living too you know.
> Really does anyone have any common sense or trolling i don't know.


You're basically admitting FLoyd is just protecting his 0. :lol:

Nice avy though!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> This is a horrible representation of the balls Duran showed. No one forced him to face guys like Hagler, Hearns, Leonard, Benitez, or Barkley just because he had a loss before. And he certainly didn't whine or make excuses about being the smaller man against such fighters.


Of course no one forced, he had nothing to lose. Those opponents happen to bring the most money too.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> You're basically admitting FLoyd is just protecting his 0. :lol:
> 
> Nice avy though!


Floyd is trying to protect his 0, but he is still fighting way higher level than most past and present at age 37. There are no easy fights when your Floyd period. Every last one of his opponents is going to fight twice as good against him than others. Instant legend.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Of course no one forced, he had nothing to lose. Those opponents happen to bring the most money too.


Nothing to lose? Every fighter has something to lose in a big fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> SRL/Hearns/Hagler were all much bigger than Floyd naturally though. Hell Hagler never even left Middleweight so how can you say that he would step up against a much bigger foe?


Halger's overratedass didn't take a single risk his entire career. Mayweather is much greater than him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins is greater than Overrated Hagler too. He fought at MW for plenty of years, but he eventually moved up 2 whole divisions and became lineal champ there. He's unified champ now at 49. Hagler bitchass couldn't fight Spinks because he knew he would have got his shit pushed in. Hearns fought all the way up to cruiserweight and Leonard to lightheavyweiht and Duran to supermiddleweight. Hagler's a bitch. A fraud. Fuck him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hopkins is greater than Overrated Hagler too. He fought at MW for plenty of years, but he eventually moved up 2 whole divisions and became lineal champ there. He's unified champ now at 49. Hagler bitchass couldn't fight Spinks because he knew he would have got his shit pushed in. Hearns fought all the way up to cruiserweight and Leonard to lightheavyweiht and Duran to supermiddleweight. Hagler's a bitch. A fraud. Fuck him.


I agree. I never would've thought that Hopkins would STILL be around after he lost to Taylor twice and now look at him at age 49 and still fighting champions and top contenders, fucking incredible.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It's not punking if it's true. *While Oscar and Cotto both take consistent challenges*, Floyd just doesn't. It's not how he rolls.
> 
> If Floyd wouldn't sign on to fight an aging Martinez, he won't fight a prime GGG. Even if GGG comes down in weight.


Floyd beat both of them @ 154.... and Canelo lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

anywho, we all can agree that Mal is Lance Uppercut right?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd by today's standards is a 140 lb fighter(weight-wise) who managed to beat 3 great 154 lbers while not being able to even make the weight limit. shit what else yall want from him? now theres a demand for 37 yr old welter to fight a 160 lb KO artist lol smh. we get it, u want to see him lose. the fact that there are more people talking about GGG fighting floyd than GGG moving up just ONE weightclass says it all. 5 weight class champ, no paper belts, NOTHING more to prove except maybe a fight with Pacquiao before he hangs em up. road to 50-0 baby. #TMT


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I agree. I never would've thought that Hopkins would STILL be around after he lost to Taylor twice and now look at him at age 49 and still fighting champions and top contenders, fucking incredible.


:lol: man I was drunk as hell writing those posts. Ignore me :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Floyd by today's standards is a 140 lb fighter(weight-wise) who managed to beat 3 great 154 lbers while not being able to even make the weight limit. shit what else yall want from him? now theres a demand for 37 yr old welter to fight a 160 lb KO artist lol smh. we get it, u want to see him lose. the fact that there are more people talking about GGG fighting floyd than GGG moving up just ONE weightclass says it all. 5 weight class champ, no paper belts, NOTHING more to prove except maybe a fight with Pacquiao before he hangs em up. road to 50-0 baby. #TMT


yeah man, I made this post yesterday and not a single person responded.



bballchump11 said:


> Ok, I get that GGG wants to and plans to clean out 160 and I'm fine with that. But why aren't his fans asking for him to take risk. I've been hearing all about this from the past few days. "Floyd doesn't take risks" "Cotto takes risks" "GGG is a big risk". Why isn't GGG taking any risks in his career? What's the biggest risk he took?
> 
> I'm not trying to talk shit right now or cause controversy. I'm asking a legit question. Why isn't GGG called upon to "take risks".
> 
> He's not ducking Dirrell and Ward since both are at 168. Dirrell also hasn't been relevant enough recently and Ward has legal issues. But when even discussing this possible fight for the future when Ward does settle his disputes and Dirrell does start fighting top contenders and title holders at 168, why are GGG's fans getting so defensive?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Floyd beat both of them @ 154.... and Canelo lol


They also both faced Pac, a younger Mosley, and middlewieghts. See the difference?

Floyd wanted no part if the Martinez that Cotto just faced. Sergio begged for the fight. Cotto took it, not Floyd. See the difference?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> They also both faced Pac, a younger Mosley, and middlewieghts. See the difference?
> 
> Floyd wanted no part if the Martinez that Cotto just faced. Sergio begged for the fight. Cotto took it, not Floyd. See the difference?


Floyd fought Canelo, Cotto and Oscar at 154 he doesnt take challenges


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, I made this post yesterday and not a single person responded.





bballchump11 said:


> _Ok, I get that GGG wants to and plans to clean out 160 and I'm fine with that. But why aren't his fans asking for him to take risk. I've been hearing all about this from the past few days. "Floyd doesn't take risks" "Cotto takes risks" "GGG is a big risk". Why isn't GGG taking any risks in his career? What's the biggest risk he took? _
> 
> _I'm not trying to talk shit right now or cause controversy. I'm asking a legit question. Why isn't GGG called upon to "take risks". _
> 
> ...


All fighters take risks just stepping in the ring BBall. Of course that includes FMjr as well. You're just getting pulled into this silly argument with those who say he hasn't. And then you go and make posts like this (While drunk it seems?). Which posters are getting defensive over something that is still a year or even longer away, in Ward's legal battle getting resolved or Dirrell making himself relevant again? Feel free to point them out.

If Ward's promotional contract is settled, and Dirrell is atop the SprMW rankings, then I would first assume that they might finally meet. But we cannot predict the landscape of 2 divisions a year to a couple years away. So many things can change by then. Alvarez might be the one to beat GGG by the time those two are back in the ring. Crazier things have happened. GGG might be the World MW Champion and have his goal set on title defenses. Or maybe he'll move up. I know you think one much move up in weight to challenge themselves. I see a lot of the younger posters have that mentality. I think it's fine, but I also think making a string of title defenses is also nothing to scoff at.

One thing you should also take into consideration when making these posts. Established stars have always had the liberty of choosing their opponents. Until you reach that point, you are at the mercy of who will face you.

Have a good one! And nice job in the Group C final Btw!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> anywho, we all can agree that Mal is Lance Uppercut right?


:huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> All fighters take risks just stepping in the ring BBall. Of course that includes FMjr as well. You're just getting pulled into this silly argument with those who say he hasn't. And then you go and make posts like this (While drunk it seems?). Which posters are getting defensive over something that is still a year or even longer away, in Ward's legal battle getting resolved or Dirrell making himself relevant again? Feel free to point them out.
> 
> If Ward's promotional contract is settled, and Dirrell is atop the SprMW rankings, then I would first assume that they might finally meet. But we cannot predict the landscape of 2 divisions a year to a couple years away. So many things can change by then. Alvarez might be the one to beat GGG by the time those two are back in the ring. Crazier things have happened. GGG might be the World MW Champion and have his goal set on title defenses. Or maybe he'll move up. I know you think one much move up in weight to challenge themselves. I see a lot of the younger posters have that mentality. I think it's fine, but I also think making a string of title defenses is also nothing to scoff at.
> 
> ...


naw that post was completely sober. Only the Marvin Hagler posts were drunk. I do believe that stuff about Hagler to an extent, but now as harshly as I put it :lol:

and go to the Dirrell/GGG thread I made and see how defensive some of them are sounding. Like how Dirrell is picking on a smaller GGG or how Dirrellevant doesn't deserve a fight and all this other stuff. Dirrell knows the exact position he and GGG is in. He wants to fight a third time this year and stay active and fight for a title next year. Then if GGG is coming up to 168, he'd love to offer him a shot at his 168 title.

And I don't think one has to move up to challenge themself, but it's true in a lot of cases. GGG won't find any challenges at 160. I'm actually of the mindset that fighters and fans are too obsessed with jumping weight classes nowadays. You can see me talking about this with Mikey Garcia. Why not clean out one division with 15+ title defenses?

and thanks. I'm 4-0 in these things right now, each one getting harder and harder though :smile


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw that post was completely sober. Only the Marvin Hagler posts were drunk. I do believe that stuff about Hagler to an extent, but now as harshly as I put it :lol:
> 
> and go to the Dirrell/GGG thread I made and see how defensive some of them are sounding. Like how Dirrell is picking on a smaller GGG or how Dirrellevant doesn't deserve a fight and all this other stuff. Dirrell knows the exact position he and GGG is in. He wants to fight a third time this year and stay active and fight for a title next year. Then if GGG is coming up to 168, he'd love to offer him a shot at his 168 title.
> 
> ...


OK, Whew! I saw the posts about Hagler, and thought, "WTF?" Haha!! I like Hagler. But I've always been more a SRL man.

You know, I totally agree with you on Dirrell. I thought I saw their amatuer fight on youtube. Going to have to look it up again. But a rematch as pros, and at SprMW would be pretty neat.

Back to GGG. My feelings are, IF/When he wins the MW World championship, there's a few guys that will be there to face. Quillen, Jacobs, and maybe Lemmiuex. I like Matt Korobov. Like to see how he develops. There's talent just below at 154, that might eventually move up, like Jermel Charlo and Andrade. But I kinda think those guys are for the "Next group", if you know what I mean. So after winning the MW World title, I'd like to see GGG defend a couple times then move to SprMW. I honestly don't care to see him stay there until he's 36-37YO. You are right a bit on the risk, but I don't know if I;d use that word. Maybe challenge is a better term. And in all honesty, I cannot see all that many challenges for GGG at 160.

Good luck again in the next round. Even while we disagree, there's a reason I like you as a poster. :bbb


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd fought Canelo, Cotto and Oscar at 154 he doesnt take challenges


He occasionally will take a measured challenge. But, has he ever taken that true "dare to be great" move? Like Oscar facing Bernard or Cotto facing Pac? No.

Floyd takes occasional, measured risks. Oscar at the end if his career, Cotto post Margo and Pac, Canelo at a catch weight.

The only example that should matter is Martinez. Floyd avoided it for years, Cotto took it. Oscar would have.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He occasionally will take a measured challenge. But, has he ever taken that true "dare to be great" move? Like Oscar facing Bernard or Cotto facing Pac? No.
> 
> Floyd takes occasional, measured risks. Oscar at the end if his career, Cotto post Margo and Pac, Canelo at a catch weight.
> 
> The only example that should matter is Martinez. Floyd avoided it for years, Cotto took it. Oscar would have.


Imagine what people would say had FMjr faced Hatton at 140 for the lineal JrWW title (Rather then at 147), and eventually faced Martinez for the lineal MW title. Both are fights that would have be very winnable for FMjr (Especially the Hatton bout, which I have no doubts FMjr beats him). He'd have been the lineal champion in every division he's fought in (Althought @ JrMW is was kind of murky with how the titles were split up). But it would be one for the record books, and would quiet even the most ardent critics. Who wouldn't have wanted to see something like that? Lineal at 130, 135, 140, 147, (Maybe 154), and 160. Unparalleled. Instead it's MP has the claim to most lineal titles (IIRC). His claim as TBE, would carry a lot more weight!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He occasionally will take a measured challenge. But, has he ever taken that true "dare to be great" move? Like Oscar facing Bernard or Cotto facing Pac? No.
> 
> Floyd takes occasional, measured risks. Oscar at the end if his career, Cotto post Margo and Pac, Canelo at a catch weight.
> 
> The only example that should matter is Martinez. Floyd avoided it for years, Cotto took it. Oscar would have.


Lmao so in your strange view beating a shot bum legged Mrtinez is more of a risk than beating Oscar, Canelo or Cotto even all three at that stage of.their careers were better fighters thn the Martinez Cotto fought?

Naw son, chill out and try to make sense


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Imagine what people would say had FMjr faced Hatton at 140 for the lineal JrWW title (Rather then at 147), and eventually faced Martinez for the lineal MW title. Both are fights that would have be very winnable for FMjr (Especially the Hatton bout, which I have no doubts FMjr beats him). He'd have been the lineal champion in every division he's fought in (Althought @ JrMW is was kind of murky with how the titles were split up). But it would be one for the record books, and would quiet even the most ardent critics. Who wouldn't have wanted to see something like that? Lineal at 130, 135, 140, 147, (Maybe 154), and 160. Unparalleled. Instead it's MP has the claim to most lineal titles (IIRC). His claim as TBE, would carry a lot more weight!


List Pac lineal titles


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> List Pac lineal titles


Do it yourself MW. You can use google just like anyone else. It's pretty easy to find actually. Besides, all that will do is have you reply with some bogus reasons why they aren't lineal or whatever. Feel free show us how resourceful you can be and list them yourself if you are up to it, or even really care. Have a good one guy. :cheers


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Imagine what people would say had FMjr faced Hatton at 140 for the lineal JrWW title (Rather then at 147), and eventually faced Martinez for the lineal MW title. Both are fights that would have be very winnable for FMjr (Especially the Hatton bout, which I have no doubts FMjr beats him). He'd have been the lineal champion in every division he's fought in (Althought @ JrMW is was kind of murky with how the titles were split up). But it would be one for the record books, and would quiet even the most ardent critics. Who wouldn't have wanted to see something like that? Lineal at 130, 135, 140, 147, (Maybe 154), and 160. Unparalleled. Instead it's MP has the claim to most lineal titles (IIRC). His claim as TBE, would carry a lot more weight!


Floyd has has the skills the be loved. He does stuff like that and he's a god with the fans. But he's chosen a safer path.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao so in your strange view beating a shot bum legged Mrtinez is more of a risk than beating Oscar, Canelo or Cotto even all three at that stage of.their careers were better fighters thn the Martinez Cotto fought?
> 
> Naw son, chill out and try to make sense


The bum legged fighter Floyd refused to face? You're bashing a guy Floyd wouldn't sign a contract to fight? Really?

You couldn't possibly make yourself look worse in this argument. Floyd is so risk averse he refused to fight a "bum legged" fighter by your logic.

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> They also both faced Pac, a younger Mosley, and middlewieghts. See the difference?
> 
> Floyd wanted no part if the Martinez that Cotto just faced. Sergio begged for the fight. Cotto took it, not Floyd. See the difference?


Wait Canelo didn't fight a younger mosley. Also don't tell me that Cotto didn't see Sergio as a measured risk. After Sergio's knee injury, surgery + laid off... did you not think that Roach made the right call to pick a riped fruit?

Also people need to understand, when Cotto lost to trout, he was verge of getting written off and considered retirement, in order to secure the million dollar paydays, he needed a big name opponent to get back to the top.

If today Floyd was in Cotto's shoes, he would've done the same. Take on a popular credible opponent to get back to the top.

People forgot how many people ducked Floyd was he was 130 and had to move up to chase after a younger Oscar and Shane.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Floyd has has the skills the be loved. He does stuff like that and he's a god with the fans. But he's chosen a safer path.


That is not true. I don't see how he is able to choose a safe route when his last five were top quality fighters.

1. Cotto was on a 3 fight winning streak of foreman, Mayorga and Margarito.... that was a solid matchup. 
2. Guerrero was a multi-weight division champ/mandatory. So for the ones who says Floyd cherry picks and not fight his mandatory, WELL HERE IT IS. He fought his mandatory.
3. Canelo was in peak prime and it was obvious he is going to be one of the young lions taking over boxing after pac and Floyd leaves. How is this a safe route? The fight was highly rated by the boxing community or have we forgotten???
4. Maidana coming off a sensational performance beating down "the next mayweather" who had A lot of people + HBO convince to be worth a shit/future boxing star.

I don't see the cherry picking. Everyone one of his last 4 opponents had skills/ko power.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Wait Canelo didn't fight a younger mosley. Also don't tell me that Cotto didn't see Sergio as a measured risk. After Sergio's knee injury, surgery + laid off... did you not think that Roach made the right call to pick a riped fruit?
> 
> Also people need to understand, when Cotto lost to trout, he was verge of getting written off and considered retirement, in order to secure the million dollar paydays, he needed a big name opponent to get back to the top.
> 
> ...


i was talking about Oscar and Cotto, not Canelo.

Miguel has has loyal fans, he's excused for a loss or two due to his ambition. Him and Froch are probably the two best, active examples of this.

My point being Floyd/Martinez was easily make able and would have been much, much bigger than Floyd/Maidana. But look at who took the risk and who didn't. Oscar saying Floyd won't face GGG isn't really bashing him nuts speaking the truth.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo was suppose to be his peak/finale matchup but they had to rush it bc of the subpar ppv numbers with Robert. After Floyd beaten Canelo people were saying that there is no one left to take his 0. At that time Pac was on the verge of being written off. So Who is out there left for Floyd beside GGG who is a middleweight. 

It is fair to saying that Floyd is sought out the weak bc he haven't express interest in GGG. I don't think so.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> i was talking about Oscar and Cotto, not Canelo.
> 
> Miguel has has loyal fans, he's excused for a loss or two due to his ambition. Him and Froch are probably the two best, active examples of this.
> 
> My point being Floyd/Martinez was easily make able and would have been much, much bigger than Floyd/Maidana. But look at who took the risk and who didn't. Oscar saying Floyd won't face GGG isn't really bashing him nuts speaking the truth.


I mean Floyd is going get hate no matter which direction he chooses. If Floyd Said he like to fight Martinez after the Chavez jr match where he injured the match or after the Murray robbery which really damaged Martinez then people will say on he is cherrypicking Martinez now. Floyd can't win.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> i was talking about Oscar and Cotto, not Canelo.
> 
> Miguel has has loyal fans, he's excused for a loss or two due to his ambition. Him and Froch are probably the two best, active examples of this.
> 
> My point being Floyd/Martinez was easily make able and would have been much, much bigger than Floyd/Maidana. But look at who took the risk and who didn't. Oscar saying Floyd won't face GGG isn't really bashing him nuts speaking the truth.


So Cotto a Froch are ambitious for fighting and injured faded.Martinez coming off a gift at home vs Murray and fucking.George Groves but Floyd took a measured risk fighting Maidana and canelo lololol!

Youre an idiot.bud


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Also another thing i don't understand on how Floyd avoids risks when the only two matches that merited a rematch he granted the rematch immediately. He didn't wait like Pac did to JMM, he didn't waited like Cotto did with Margarito who took a vicious demoralizing beating from Shane and Pac. Floyd rematched right away, how come no one give him that credit?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Do it yourself MW. You can use google just like anyone else. It's pretty easy to find actually. Besides, all that will do is have you reply with some bogus reasons why they aren't lineal or whatever. Feel free show us how resourceful you can be and list them yourself if you are up to it, or even really care. Have a good one guy. :cheers


I dont need google.i know Pac won some lineal titles at the lower weights but not recently

Dont get so defensive when i call u on your bullshit lol!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Also another thing i don't understand on how Floyd avoids risks when the only two matches that merited a rematch he granted the rematch immediately. He didn't wait like Pac did to JMM, he didn't waited like Cotto did with Margarito who took a vicious demoralizing beating from Shane and Pac. Floyd rematched right away, how come no one give him that credit?


Maidanas a bum cherry pick now even tho he gave Floyd his toughest fight in years

These people are morons.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

you wanna see how other undefeated fighters behave just look at Rocky Maricano or Joe Calaghe. They were so scare of losing their 0 they retired young in just 8 years (Rocky).


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That is not true. I don't see how he is able to choose a safe route when his last five were top quality fighters.
> 
> 1. Cotto was on a 3 fight winning streak of foreman, Mayorga and Margarito.... that was a solid matchup.
> 2.* Guerrero was a multi-weight division champ/mandatory. So for the ones who says Floyd cherry picks and not fight his mandatory, WELL HERE IT IS. He fought his mandatory*.
> ...


Guerrero was no fucking multi-weight champion. Interim titles don't count. Him being a mandatory doesn't mean he was ever on Floyd's level.

Guerrero ain't shit, he was never shit, and he'll never be shit.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I dont need google.i know Pac won some lineal titles at the lower weights but not recently
> 
> Dont get so defensive when i call u on your bullshit lol!


I wasn't being defensive. I know you were trolling, just didn't want to bother.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I mean Floyd is going get hate no matter which direction he chooses. If Floyd Said he like to fight Martinez after the Chavez jr match where he injured the match or after the Murray robbery which really damaged Martinez then people will say on he is cherrypicking Martinez now. Floyd can't win.


Who would say that? FMjr would be facing the MW World Champion Tliang. If a fighter should not face another particular fighter just because some posters or fickle fans will say something stupid, then there's no point in fighting anyone at all. Ever. I've lost count of how many times posters here use the "Well...fans would say...." form of reasoning. Boxing fans are some of the worst fans there are period.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Who would say that? FMjr would be facing the MW World Champion Tliang. If a fighter should not face another particular fighter just because some posters or fickle fans will say something stupid, then there's no point in fighting anyone at all. Ever. I've lost count of how many times posters here use the "Well...fans would say...." form of reasoning. Boxing fans are some of the worst fans there are period.


When i have to break down Floyd's career to this extent it is pretty bad. I have only been saying the same stuff for the last 8 years.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> When i have to break down Floyd's career to this extent it is pretty bad. I have only been saying the same stuff for the last 8 years.


You've been worrying about what fans say for 8 years? That would certainly explain some things. Well, no offense, but you also used Robert Guerrero's multiple division titles as some form of justification as an top level risk in this very thread. As well as justifying the fights w/ Maidana because "He beat the next Mayweather" in Broner. As if beating Broner, who has STILL done very little in his career, especially as a "three division titlist", somehow making Maidana a supposed elite level fighter.

While Maidana has shown improvements, he's still essentially the same fighter who made his name beating Victor Ortiz, beating Adrien Broner, while still losing to both Khan and Alexander. Which would be fair to point out neither of whom has set the boxing world on fire themselves, as anything other then good fighters, and who have yet to stand apart, or separate themselves from the rest. I dare you to say I am being unfair about any of these guys.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> You've been worrying about what fans say for 8 years? That would certainly explain some things. Well, no offense, but you also used Robert Guerrero's multiple division titles as some form of justification as an top level risk in this very thread. As well as justifying the fights w/ Maidana because "He beat the next Mayweather" in Broner. As if beating Broner, who has STILL done very little in his career, especially as a "three division titlist", somehow making Maidana a supposed elite level fighter.
> 
> While Maidana has shown improvements, he's still essentially the same fighter who made his name beating Victor Ortiz, beating Adrien Broner, while still losing to both Khan and Alexander. Which would be fair to point out neither of whom has set the boxing world on fire themselves, as anything other then good fighters, and who have yet to stand apart, or separate themselves from the rest. I dare you to say I am being unfair about any of these guys.


i think u completely miss my point. Of all i listed people always pick the weakest shit to pick on. 
Do i care what other fans think. No, It baffles me.
I see a lot of double standards when it comes to Floyd. People lose their common sense as well.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Guerrero ain't shit, he was never shit, and he'll never be shit.


Made Salido look like the second coming of Saldivar.

One of the (if not the) most laughable p4p entries.

Embarrassing stuff from the so-called bible of boxing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Made Salido look like the second coming of Saldivar.
> 
> One of the (if not the) most laughable p4p entries.
> 
> Embarrassing stuff from the so-called bible of boxing.


Better fighters have lost to even lessor fighters.
Robert is still pretty good imo.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> i think u completely miss my point. Of all i listed people always pick the weakest shit to pick on.
> Do i care what other fans think. No, It baffles me.
> I see a lot of double standards when it comes to Floyd. People lose their common sense as well.


If you don't care what others think, then the silly double standards shouldn't even matter.

(sorry to seem like I'm picking on you. Been sharing a bottle of Jameson with the fiance  we don't go out like we used to. I'm probably being a little too serious right now, and a little drunky). I like your passion, and I'll never talk down on that.:cheers


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I wasn't being defensive. I know you were trolling, just didn't want to bother.


So calling you out on your lying is trolling now lmao

How many lineal titles has pac got?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Pacquiao has four.

Flyweight vs Sasakul
Featherweight vs Barrera
Super Featherweight vs Marquez II
Super Lightweight vs Hatton


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather and Pacquiao are tied

130 vs Hernandez
135 vs Castillo
147 vs Baldomir
154 vs Canelo


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather and Pacquiao are tied
> 
> 130 vs Hernandez
> 135 vs Castillo
> ...


Mal punked again


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather and Pacquiao are tied
> 
> 130 vs Hernandez
> 135 vs Castillo
> ...


Is Alvarez a lineal title win. The division hasn't been unified and Alvarez won a vacant title.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Is Alvarez a lineal title win. The division hasn't been unified and Alvarez won a vacant title.


yes absolutely. Canelo beat Trout and became the WBA Regular and WBC Champion. He was also rated number 1/2 while Floyd was ranked 1/2 depending on where you had Canelo.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yes absolutely. Canelo beat Trout and became the WBA Regular and WBC Champion. He was also rated number 1/2 while Floyd was ranked 1/2 depending on where you had Canelo.


The whole belt thing a complete mess these days its hard to work out. I usually just class a full four belt unification and those who beat that guy recurring but then because of mass amounts of belts that sort of fades into obscurity because so many dont fight their number two.

I mean Regular titles are basically number one contender fights, they aren't really worth anything so I dont think that matters. I would have FLoyd at number one at LMW but the divsion is pretty messed up, that said most divisions are, you could probably make a case only Wlad and Ward have had the chance to fully prove their dominance as number one in their own division.

It weren't so bad before when their was 2/3 titles but now their is four recognized, ring, diamonds, regulars, emeritus, super, fighter of the decade, silver blah blah blah. Half the time I can't be arsed to even keep up.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Is Alvarez a lineal title win. The division hasn't been unified and Alvarez won a vacant title.


No, Alvarez didn't restart the lineage. FMjr has three to MP's 4, no matter how anyone tried to spin it or justify.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Made Salido look like the second coming of Saldivar.
> 
> One of the (if not the) most laughable p4p entries.
> 
> Embarrassing stuff from the so-called bible of boxing.


:deal

100% on point.

What was more embarrassing was how some of the Flomos at the time were justifying his p4p entry, and him being a worthy challenge to Floyd atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> The whole belt thing a complete mess these days its hard to work out. I usually just class a full four belt unification and those who beat that guy recurring but then because of mass amounts of belts that sort of fades into obscurity because so many dont fight their number two.
> 
> I mean Regular titles are basically number one contender fights, they aren't really worth anything so I dont think that matters. I would have FLoyd at number one at LMW but the divsion is pretty messed up, that said most divisions are, you could probably make a case only Wlad and Ward have had the chance to fully prove their dominance as number one in their own division.
> 
> It weren't so bad before when their was 2/3 titles but now their is four recognized, ring, diamonds, regulars, emeritus, super, fighter of the decade, silver blah blah blah. Half the time I can't be arsed to even keep up.


I feel you man. The first time I encountered the regular WBA belt was I think with Wladimir Klitshko beat Haye for the WBA belt. So they just promoted him to Super champion and let Povetkin become the regular champion. I was laughing like "Are people really acknowledging this?" :lol:



Mal said:


> No, Alvarez didn't restart the lineage. FMjr has three to MP's 4, no matter how anyone tried to spin it or justify.


you're just lying or misunderstanding/ When the number 1 and 2 guys fight. The winner is the lineal champion if that title is vacant. Canelo was clearly at least the number 2 fights after he beat Trout.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I feel you man. The first time I encountered the regular WBA belt was I think with Wladimir Klitshko beat Haye for the WBA belt. So they just promoted him to Super champion and let Povetkin become the regular champion. I was laughing like "Are people really acknowledging this?" :lol:
> 
> you're just lying or misunderstanding/ When the number 1 and 2 guys fight. The winner is the lineal champion if that title is vacant. Canelo was clearly at least the number 2 fights after he beat Trout.


If he restarted the lineage, that would be public knowledge and recorded. The only place where people think He's the link jrmw champ is on this board.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> If he restarted the lineage, that would be public knowledge and recorded. The only place where people think He's the link jrmw champ is on this board.


yeah that's also completely untrue. The Ring Magazine has Mayweather as the 154 champion and so does the Transitional boxing Rankings
http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=449172

Junior Middleweight
Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr.
1. Saul Alvarez
2. Erislandy Lara
3. Austin Trout
4. Miguel Cotto
5. Demetrius Andrade
6. Cornelius Bundrage *
7. James Kirk
8. Jermell Charlo
9. Carlos Molina â†" from 3
10. Vanes Martirosyan
Ishe Smith bumped out


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's also completely untrue. The Ring Magazine has Mayweather as the 154 champion and so does the Transitional boxing Rankings
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=449172
> 
> Junior Middleweight
> ...


I know all this BBall. But contrary to popular belief, Ring does not equal linear. If you can provide some articles where it's stated that FMjr is the linear JrMW champ, that might support your case.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I know all this BBall. But contrary to popular belief, Ring does not equal linear. If you can provide some articles where it's stated that FMjr is the linear JrMW champ, that might support your case.


I just gave you the two most credible ranking systems in boxing atsch

How about you show me one credible source that says he isn't the champion.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

of course. FMs like 37/38 or something and small at 154. you cant ask him to go up to middleweight :lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just gave you the two most credible ranking systems in boxing atsch
> 
> How about you show me one credible source that says he isn't the champion.


All you showed was he's the ring champ bball. And your want me to show a source saying he isn't? You want me to provide something saying he is not the jrmw lineal champ? Are you aware of how ridiculous that request sounds? You want me to prove that something isn't what you claim? Sorry my friend, but when it comes to proving something, it's usually up to the one making the claim to prove they are right. And all you provided was a couple of rankings.

Again, if FMjr was the lineal champ, that would be common knowledge.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> All you showed was he's the ring champ bball. And your want me to show a source saying he isn't? You want me to provide something saying he is not the jrmw lineal champ? Are you aware of how ridiculous that request sounds? You want me to prove that something isn't what you claim? Sorry my friend, but when it comes to proving something, it's usually up to the one making the claim to prove they are right. And all you provided was a couple of rankings.
> 
> Again, if FMjr was the lineal champ, that would be common knowledge.


No I told you he's the Ring's champ. I showed you that he's the Transitional Boxing Ranking's champ as well. What other organization do you want? And it's common knowledge to everybody except for you. I guess you haven't been paying attention for the past 2 years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here's a random article on boxingscene 
http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-vs-canelo-world-around-them--79782

The first paragraph

"It would be nice to think of it as just another night in the ring. The fight itself is well made. While
not for any title, it features arguably the two best Jr. Middleweights in the world with* lineal
champion Floyd Mayweather* perhaps unlikely to appear in the division again."


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :deal
> 
> 100% on point.
> 
> What was more embarrassing was how some of the Flomos at the time were justifying his p4p entry, and him being a worthy challenge to Floyd atsch


Actually the sentiment was that Floyd after having a tough fight with Cotto could fight Guerrero if he challenged Canelo which he did.

But nice try.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal gettin his shit pushed in lol.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No I told you he's the Ring's champ. I showed you that he's the Transitional Boxing Ranking's champ as well. What other organization do you want? And it's common knowledge to everybody except for you. I guess you haven't been paying attention for the past 2 years.


No need to get pissy bball. I know you provided rankings and such. Good. But we both know there is not one org that everyone goes by. Rings ranking are very good, but even they fudge it at times.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here's a random article on boxingscene
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-vs-canelo-world-around-them--79782
> 
> The first paragraph
> ...


There, that wasn't so hard was it?

EDIT: He did unify just two belts though. I always thought it took more then just two belts unified to re-establish a broken lineage. It's funny that Carlos Molina won the IBF belt that day too. There was some WBO Champ, but I don't know who he is.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather and Pacquiao are tied
> 
> 130 vs Hernandez
> 135 vs Castillo
> ...


regardless of the confusion of canelo's title being the lineal, the fight was at 152 so I cannot consider him the lineal champion at JMW I'm afraid.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> No need to get pissy bball. I know you provided rankings and such. Good. But we both know there is not one org that everyone goes by. Rings ranking are very good, but even they fudge it at times.


it's a good reason I didn't give you just one ranking them


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> regardless of the confusion of canelo's title being the lineal, the fight was at 152 so I cannot consider him the lineal champion at JMW I'm afraid.


yeah that's the only thing you can really points toward, but it's not like he's the firs to do it. I'm sure there's plenty of other fighters in the past who don't get their lineal titles questioned because of a catchweight. I don't even need an example in the past. I can point at the current MW champion


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's the only thing you can really points toward, but it's not like he's the firs to do it. I'm sure there's plenty of other fighters in the past who don't get their lineal titles questioned because of a catchweight. I don't even need an example in the past. I can point at the current MW champion


Good point on Cotto - Martinez

Also puts a asterisk for me.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Pointless to bring up all these titles in this time of age. You don't really need it to separate them and conclude who's best.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's a good reason I didn't give you just one ranking them


Yeah, but since we were talking about actual lineage, didn't see what rankings actually had to do. I mean, I know FMjr was the Ring champ. But the Ring champ doesn't equal linear. Guess that was my point.

So Alvarez was actually considered the linear Champ? I honestly realize that, and never really heard that either anywwhere. But that's OK. FMjr 4 ties MP's 4. :cheers


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's the only thing you can really points toward, but it's not like he's the firs to do it. I'm sure there's plenty of other fighters in the past who don't get their lineal titles questioned because of a catchweight. I don't even need an example in the past. *I can point at the current MW champion*


What was their limit? Something like 158? I am not a fan at all of title fights being done at anything less then the actual limit. Other fights, sure. But title fights should be done at the weight they encompass.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> :deal
> 
> 100% on point.
> 
> What was more embarrassing was how some of the Flomos at the time were justifying his p4p entry, and him being a worthy challenge to Floyd atsch


Guerrero was a mandatory challenger though, anything short of Pac was always going to get criticism and given his next best option was Devon Alexander who's reception as an opponent was less than anything welcoming when it came to both social media and the journalists. You won't get many folks praising his P4P listing but he had come off a good performance against a WW in Berto.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Guerrero was a mandatory challenger though, anything short of Pac was always going to get criticism and given his next best option was Devon Alexander who's reception as an opponent was less than anything welcoming when it came to both social media and the journalists. You won't get many folks praising his P4P listing but he had come off a good performance against a WW in Berto.


I actually had no trouble with Floyd fighting him. I was just irritated by some people (and believe me there were some) saying that Guerrero was going to be some kind of a challenge, and were justifying his p4p ranking.

the fact that a fight against fucking Guerrero was a PPV, and Floyd got paid a ridiculous amount for it was a total joke as well. I've always had the opinion that Guerrero was nothing special. Never was and never will be.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Cotto a Froch are ambitious for fighting and injured faded.Martinez coming off a gift at home vs Murray and fucking.George Groves but Floyd took a measured risk fighting Maidana and canelo lololol!
> 
> Youre an idiot.bud


You already owned yourself in this argument when you agreed Floyd didn't have the balls to face a "bum legged" fighter. I'm done with you.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I mean Floyd is going get hate no matter which direction he chooses. If Floyd Said he like to fight Martinez after the Chavez jr match where he injured the match or after the Murray robbery which really damaged Martinez then people will say on he is cherrypicking Martinez now. Floyd can't win.


Floyd has more to lose than any other fighter, possibly in boxing history. Let's say he lost to Cotto when he fought him, everybody would say "see that's why they didn't fight when Cotto was undefeated." Or if Mosely pulled off the upset, it would be the same thing.

Floyd doesn't have that prime vs. prime marquee match on his resume. Not like SRL vs. Hearns (Floyd/Pac). Nor will he take the unnecessary risk like SRL did in facing Hagler (I'll equate this to Floyd refusing Martinez). So, he gets nitpicked to death. Part of it is his fault, part if it isn't. But he's the public face of it all, so the public dumps it all on him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather never was a LMW champ. He never fought at 154. Simple as that.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Floyd has more to lose than any other fighter, possibly in boxing history. Let's say he lost to Cotto when he fought him, everybody would say "see that's why they didn't fight when Cotto was undefeated." Or if Mosely pulled off the upset, it would be the same thing.
> 
> Floyd doesn't have that prime vs. prime marquee match on his resume. Not like SRL vs. Hearns (Floyd/Pac). Nor will he take the unnecessary risk like SRL did in facing Hagler (I'll equate this to Floyd refusing Martinez). So, he gets nitpicked to death. Part of it is his fault, part if it isn't. But he's the public face of it all, so the public dumps it all on him.


Exactly, I don't know what the Mayweather fans find so hard to understand. He has a lot of very good wins, but no great ones. He has nobody to blame but himself.

He should be rated according to who he fought. His best wins are Castillo and Corrales so that's the level at which he tested himself. Nobody is insulting the guy, he has proven to be a great boxer against good - very good opposition.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Mayweather never was a LMW champ. He never *didn't fight last time* at 154. Simple as that.


just like Leonard was never 175 champ and Cotto isn't the Middleweight champion.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

I had weird dream one night. Golovkin was fighting Murray and Murray knocked him out with body shot in first round. 

I was one of the first posters writing here I never expected too much from Golovkin.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Floyd has more to lose than any other fighter, possibly in boxing history. Let's say he lost to Cotto when he fought him, everybody would say "see that's why they didn't fight when Cotto was undefeated." Or if Mosely pulled off the upset, it would be the same thing.
> 
> Floyd doesn't have that prime vs. prime marquee match on his resume. Not like SRL vs. Hearns (Floyd/Pac). Nor will he take the unnecessary risk like SRL did in facing Hagler (I'll equate this to Floyd refusing Martinez). So, he gets nitpicked to death. Part of it is his fault, part if it isn't. But he's the public face of it all, so the public dumps it all on him.


SRL definitely have one of the greatest resumes ever. He fought the 3 big boxing stars from his era and it is definitely one of his strongest points as an ATG.
Floyd couldn't match SRL in that Aspect. Had he was able to get Shane at 135, Kostya at 140 and Oscar at 147 at their respective primes then he can and *noticed that Pac wasn't even mentioned yet*. And to be fair he did tried but Kostya, Shane, and Oscar at their primes but they didn't want to fight Floyd and saw him as a low reward/high risk. So Floyd got 2 of the 3 out of prime in Oscar, and Shane. It is not as good win as if he would've fought them in prime but he didn't get a terrible version of them.

I don't think people should eliminate the possibly of Floyd for surpass SRL in terms of accomplishments. Manny was not his only rival. There was Corrales, Castillo, Hatton, Oscar, Shane, JMM, Canelo and Cotto were all his rivals.

In summary, while i don't expect to people to say that Floyd has surpassed SRL's resume but Floyd have a better career if that make any sense.
He was more dominant and it is not bc the competition wasn't there but he just simply better and people need to recognize that instead of just saying his competition is shit.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Exactly, I don't know what the Mayweather fans find so hard to understand. He has a lot of very good wins, but no great ones. *He has nobody to blame but himself.*
> 
> He should be rated according to who he fought. His best wins are Castillo and Corrales so that's the level at which he tested himself. Nobody is insulting the guy, he has proven to be a great boxer against good - very good opposition.


That is bullshit man. Kostya, Shane, Hamed, Oscar, all didn't want ANYTHING to do with Floyd. Why is Floyd getting blamed for this?

To say that he can't surpass SRL is crap bc Floyd was able to do a lot of things that SRL couldn't do. His dominance/longevity and ability to out fight guys who outweighs him by 10-15lbs constantly and beating guys way younger.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That is bullshit man. Kostya, Shane, Hamed, Oscar, all didn't want ANYTHING to do with Floyd. Why is Floyd getting blamed for this?
> 
> To say that he can't surpass SRL is crap bc Floyd was able to do a lot of things that SRL couldn't do. His dominance/longevity and ability to out fight guys who outweighs him by 10-15lbs constantly and beating guys way younger.


It cant always be the other guys fault.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> That is bullshit man. Kostya, Shane, Hamed, Oscar, all didn't want ANYTHING to do with Floyd. Why is Floyd getting blamed for this?
> 
> To say that he can't surpass SRL is crap bc Floyd was able to do a lot of things that SRL couldn't do. His dominance/longevity and ability to out fight guys who outweighs him by 10-15lbs constantly and beating guys way younger.


Don't blame him then although it seems to be a pattern, but at the same time you can't give him credit for something he never did.

You think beating DLH, Mosley, Cotto and Hatton when he did is impressive enough to rank him with greats? Or is it beating up the great Maidana and Canelo?

DLH was past it, Mosley was shot, Hatton looked terrible at 147, Cotto was better at 147. Maybe a bit harsh but if you want to rank him as a great fighter then you have to be harsh.

He has a lot of good wins. He has zero 'great' wins despite having the opportunity for several.

Who do you want him to fight next then, as a boxing fan not just a Mayweather fan who wants him to retire undefeated regardless of opposition.

Khan? Alexander? Thurman? Garcia? This level of opposition will do nothing to improve his resume outside of padding it out. 
His own words in a recent article:

'I can fight two duds next, at the end of the day it's about fighting smarter not harder'.

May as well not have come out of retirement with comments like that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Mayweather never was a LMW champ. He never fought at 154. Simple as that.


What? Oscar and Cotto were at 154...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> SRL definitely have one of the greatest resumes ever. He fought the 3 big boxing stars from his era and it is definitely one of his strongest points as an ATG.
> Floyd couldn't match SRL in that Aspect. Had he was able to get Shane at 135, Kostya at 140 and Oscar at 147 at their respective primes then he can and *noticed that Pac wasn't even mentioned yet*. And to be fair he did tried but Kostya, Shane, and Oscar at their primes but they didn't want to fight Floyd and saw him as a low reward/high risk. So Floyd got 2 of the 3 out of prime in Oscar, and Shane. It is not as good win as if he would've fought them in prime but he didn't get a terrible version of them.
> 
> I don't think people should eliminate the possibly of Floyd for surpass SRL in terms of accomplishments. Manny was not his only rival. There was Corrales, Castillo, Hatton, Oscar, Shane, JMM, Canelo and Cotto were all his rivals.
> ...


Like I said, not all of it is Mayweather's fault, he's just the public face. There was a great debate in the knowledgeable poster thread about this subject, in fact. SRL has the premier wins, but Mayweather has a longer list of solid opponents.

Mayweather will never pass SRL for anybody alive in the SRL era, though. Maybe for some youngsters without a grasp of history but having seen both, and seen the premier ATG wins SRL has, there's simply no way. SRL beat the best of his era. In their primes for the most part.

The fact that SRL took on Hagler when he didn't have to, was told not to, while Floyd wouldn't even face a fading Martinez shows the difference in their ambitions. You can't achieve true greatness without taking an unnecessary risk at some point.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Like I said, not all of it is Mayweather's fault, he's just the public face. There was a great debate in the knowledgeable poster thread about this subject, in fact. SRL has the premier wins, but Mayweather has a longer list of solid opponents.
> 
> Mayweather will never pass SRL for anybody alive in the SRL era, though. Maybe for some youngsters without a grasp of history but having seen both, and seen the premier ATG wins SRL has, there's simply no way. SRL beat the best of his era. In their primes for the most part.
> 
> The fact that SRL took on Hagler when he didn't have to, was told not to, while Floyd wouldn't even face a fading Martinez shows the difference in their ambitions. You can't achieve true greatness without taking an unnecessary risk at some point.


Having premier wins is just one aspect of greatness. There are things that SRL have accomplished that Floyd didn't and *Vice Versa*


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

mick557 said:


> It cant always be the other guys fault.


To be fair, Mayweather does have more valid reasons for not fighting some guys than SRR had for avoiding Black Murderer's Row in his era. While Floyd is the one constant, and the public face, there was no way Arum was letting a TR guy face Floyd, eliminating prime Cotto and Pac from the list.

That said, the one constant is Mayweather and there were many other makeable fights that weren't made.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Having premier wins is just one aspect of greatness. There are things that SRL have accomplished that Floyd didn't and *Vice Versa*


Having premier wins is the defining aspect of greatness. Legacies are built on premier wins, they are talked about forever. Every true ATG is pretty much synonymous with his premier win.

Ali has Frazier.
Frazier has Ali.
SRL has Hagler
Hagler has Hearns

Floyd?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Having premier wins is the defining aspect of greatness. Legacies are built on premier wins, they are talked about forever. Every true ATG is pretty much synonymous with his premier win.
> 
> Ali has Frazier.
> Frazier has Ali.
> ...


That is definitely not fair at all. It was well documented that Floyd is chasing after Shane, and Oscar at their peak prime. He was willing to jump two weight classes to fight them. He made it loud during his post interviews at 130, 135, 140, and 147. It was when Oscar and Shane had a couple of losses then they were willing to fight Floyd.

That is bs to say that Floyd was unwilling.

Floyd has JMM who is an all time great
and last time i have checked, Floyd never lost to a bum.
Last time i have checked none of the past atgs were able to fight an in prime young lion 15lbs higher and 15 years younger. Is that not greatness?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That is definitely not fair at all. It was well documented that Floyd is chasing after Shane, and Oscar at their peak prime. He was willing to jump two weight classes to fight them. He made it loud during his post interviews at 130, 135, 140, and 147. It was when Oscar and Shane had a couple of losses then they were willing to fight Floyd.
> 
> That is bs to say that Floyd was unwilling.
> 
> ...


It is obviously worth a lot bc there are plenty of people who ranked Floyd in the top 3 atg ranking.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That is definitely not fair at all. It was well documented that Floyd is chasing after Shane, and Oscar at their peak prime. He was willing to jump two weight classes to fight them. He made it loud during his post interviews at 130, 135, 140, and 147. It was when Oscar and Shane had a couple of losses then they were willing to fight Floyd.
> 
> That is bs to say that Floyd was unwilling.
> 
> ...


Life's not fair and it's not all Mayweather's fault as I've said repeatedly. But, there is definitely more Floyd could have done; primarily set aside his ego to make ONE fight with Arum, secondarily take the middleweight crown that Martinez begged him to take. Plus, notice that both fights you mention were at catchweights? If we crack on Pac for doing it, then let's be consistent.

Floyd is great, no doubt. But he's not Ali/SRL type great. He's not Babe Ruth/Willie Mays great. And, to be fair, only a handful of people throughout history can achieve that level. It takes a combination of skill, timing, and ambition. Floyd has the skill, his timing wasn't great, but he's not consistently shown great ambition.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> DLH was past it, Mosley was shot, Hatton looked terrible at 147, Cotto was better at 147. Maybe a bit harsh but if you want to rank him as a great fighter then you have to be harsh.


DLH being past it is definitely acceptable. Mosley was NOT shot. Mosley was coming off one of the better wins of his career, against Margarito - where Mosley was an underdog against the "boogeyman", and Floyd dominated him. Beating Cotto after Margs and Pacman isn't that noteworthy for me either.



Hoshi said:


> He has a lot of good wins. He has zero 'great' wins despite having the opportunity for several.


This.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Life's not fair and it's not all Mayweather's fault as I've said repeatedly. But, there is definitely more Floyd could have done; primarily set aside his ego to make ONE fight with Arum, secondarily take the middleweight crown that Martinez begged him to take. Plus, notice that both fights you mention were at catchweights? If we crack on Pac for doing it, then let's be consistent.
> 
> Floyd is great, no doubt. But he's not Ali/SRL type great. He's not Babe Ruth/Willie Mays great. And, to be fair, only a handful of people throughout history can achieve that level. It takes a combination of skill, timing, and ambition. Floyd has the skill, his timing wasn't great, but he's not consistently shown great ambition.


That may be your criteria.
Bhop never had the type of wins over in prime future greats but i would still place him higher than a lot of greats bc he is still able to beat champions at an advance age. 
It is even harder/rare achievement to do what Floyd and Bhop is able to do. Beating top elites in peak prime in their twilight years.
ATG Rankings is catered to the individual and i guess we'll end the debate with this statement.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That is definitely not fair at all.* It was well documented that Floyd is chasing after Shane, and Oscar at their peak prime. He was willing to jump two weight classes to fight them. He made it loud during his post interviews at 130, 135, 140, and 147. It was when Oscar and Shane had a couple of losses then they were willing to fight Floyd.*
> 
> That is bs to say that Floyd was unwilling.
> 
> ...


Why do fans still think some meaningless call outs actually have weight behind them? :huh

Aside from saying he'd fight them, what did he actually do to pursue them Tliang? He didn't move up when Shane was the LW champ. He didn't try to move up when ODLH was in his prime at 147.

And I hope you realize very few actually give him any major props for beating JMM, a LW at the time. I know you have this thing about how JMM and FMjr were the same size, since JMM eats and drinks water after the weigh in and such. It's a stretch at the most to think they were the same size. I can drink a ton of water and eat and weigh as much as Andre Ward. But no one would ever consider us the same size. That's the fallacy of your thinking on that.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why do fans still think some meaningless call outs actually have weight behind them? :huh
> 
> Aside from saying he'd fight them, what did he actually do to pursue them Tliang? He didn't move up when Shane was the LW champ. He didn't try to move up when ODLH was in his prime at 147.
> 
> And I hope you realize very few actually give him any major props for beating JMM, a LW at the time. I know you have this thing about how JMM and FMjr were the same size, since JMM eats and drinks water after the weigh in and such. It's a stretch at the most to think they were the same size. I can drink a ton of water and eat and weigh as much as Andre Ward. But no one would ever consider us the same size. That's the fallacy of your thinking on that.


why it is a meaningless call out? How much hell did Floyd received when Margo called out Floyd?
floyd made it known that if Shane and Oscar was willing to give him a chance he will fight them at their weight class.
The people who doesn't give Floyd full credit against JMM is his critics. JMM, Pac, and Floyd suppose to be on similar levels and if JMM is willing to move up to fight Floyd then it should be no excuses. Everytime that Floyd moves up he had to deal with the weight disadvantages. And the sad part is they walk around naturally with 4lbs differences. Floyd doesn't drain and can eat and drink all the way up to the night of the fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> why it is a meaningless call out? How much hell did Floyd received when Margo called out Floyd?
> floyd made it known that if Shane and Oscar was willing to give him a chance he will fight them at their weight class.
> The people who doesn't give Floyd full credit against JMM is his critics. JMM, Pac, and Floyd suppose to be on similar levels and if JMM is willing to move up to fight Floyd then it should be no excuses. Everytime that Floyd moves up he had to deal with the weight disadvantages. And the sad part is they walk around naturally with 4lbs differences. Floyd doesn't drain and can eat and drink all the way up to the night of the fight.


Because, Tliang, fighters call out other fighters all the time for any number of reasons. But like I asked, what did he do to actually pursue those fights?

If I recall correctly, Margarito and Top rank didn't just cal Floyd out, they made purse offers. A few maybe. It's much more realistic when both share a promoter and the man in charge makes a money offer to the other guy. That carries a lot more weight then just saying, "I'd like to fight so-so." Did FMjr have Bob Arum make an offer to either Shane or ODLH? I don't know, it's been way too long, so if you can shed light, would be cool.

FMjr's weight disadvantages don't factor into him fighting a LW at the time. And that was a Marques who had just moved UP to LW recently at that. You can use re-hydrating weight, or walk around weight all you like. JMM, in his peak condition, was weighing in for the official weigh ins at LW, and SprFW just prior to facing FMjr.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Because, Tliang, fighters call out other fighters all the time for any number of reasons. But like I asked, what did he do to actually pursue those fights?


He was P4P number 1 um nuff said. 


> If I recall correctly, Margarito and Top rank didn't just cal Floyd out, they made purse offers. A few maybe. It's much more realistic when both share a promoter and the man in charge makes a money offer to the other guy. That carries a lot more weight then just saying, "I'd like to fight so-so." Did FMjr have Bob Arum make an offer to either Shane or ODLH? I don't know, it's been way too long, so if you can shed light, would be cool.


Part of the reason Floyd hates Arum and wont work with him is because Arum moved Floyd to the background to promote Oscar, and when Oscar was free of Arum, Arum refused to work with Oscar to make the Floyd fight. Floyd had to break from Arum to get the Oscar fight.



> FMjr's weight disadvantages don't factor into him fighting a LW at the time. And that was a Marques who had just moved UP to LW recently at that. You can use re-hydrating weight, or walk around weight all you like. JMM, in his peak condition, was weighing in for the official weigh ins at LW, and SprFW just prior to facing FMjr.


Mayweather beat Marquez with speed and skill. Nothing to do with weight. Nobody not Timothy Bradley not Pacquiao has beaten Marquez like Floyd did. Nobody in Marquez entire career, give Floyd his props for beating a ATG without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He was P4P number 1 um nuff said.
> 
> Part of the reason Floyd hates Arum and wont work with him is because Arum moved Floyd to the background to promote Oscar, and when Oscar was free of Arum, Arum refused to work with Oscar to make the Floyd fight. Floyd had to break from Arum to get the Oscar fight.
> 
> Mayweather beat Marquez with speed and skill. Nothing to do with weight. Nobody not Timothy Bradley not Pacquiao has beaten Marquez like Floyd did. Nobody in Marquez entire career, give Floyd his props for beating a ATG without breaking a sweat.


Being P4P actualyl doesn't mean much when it comes to negotiations. At the time that FMjr called out Shane and ODLH, he was still at 130. That's what tliang and I were talking about, so he wasn't even P4P #1 .

FMjr was promoted by Arum at the time, and for a number of years after that. Again, what you are posting doesn't even pertain to what we talking about.

No one said FMjr beat JMM because of weight. Not even close to being the point. You just jumped into this discussion and you don't even know what we are actually talking about. Stick to trolling and creating alias ID's. Thanks MW.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> It is obviously worth a lot bc there are plenty of people who ranked Floyd in the top 3 atg ranking.


A lot of people DKSAB.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Being P4P actualyl doesn't mean much when it comes to negotiations. At the time that FMjr called out Shane and ODLH, he was still at 130. That's what tliang and I were talking about, so he wasn't even P4P #1 .


http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=319495

In 1999 Floyd was number 2

In 2004 he was uno. I believe after the Gatti fight he called out Oscar and Shane again

Do your research he was chasing for years



> No one said FMjr beat JMM because of weight. Not even close to being the point. You just jumped into this discussion and you don't even know what we are actually talking about. Stick to trolling and creating alias ID's. Thanks MW.


So why even bring up JMM size to detract from Floyds victory?

You having a stroke?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Good video. Seen that a bunch. But as I asked tliang, was there any other effort made other then giving his opinion on who he'd fight? That's all I was asking. Did he instruct his manager or promoter to make them?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=319495
> 
> In 1999 Floyd was number 2
> 
> ...


You clearly have no idea what's going on here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Good video. Seen that a bunch. But as I asked tliang, was there any other effort made other then giving his opinion on who he'd fight? That's all I was asking. Did he instruct his manager or promoter to make them?


I can say that about almost any fighter. Has GGG instructed his promoter to send an offer to Cotto?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Mal said:


> Good video. Seen that a bunch. But as I asked tliang, was there any other effort made other then giving his opinion on who he'd fight? That's all I was asking. Did he instruct his manager or promoter to make them?


Calling fighters out means absolutely nothing. It's almost part of being a boxer. Eventually names will be brought up and boxers will say "yes I'll fight them all" or they'll call out whoever's the next big name, for financial reasons (obviously). Actions speak louder than words though, especially in these days. Due to Mayweather's reputation, you really can't take anything he says serious. And that's only his fault. I remember when he said "And yes Pacquiao, you're next". Everyone is still waiting....

I always say that if a boxer really, wants a fight to be made they'll force the issue and demand it. Similar to what Canelo did when GB advised him not to take the fights vs Trout and Lara. If a boxer is persistent in calling out a fighter, then I guess you can give them the benefit of the doubt and give him his credit; but if they call a guy out once or twice, it wont really tell us much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Calling fighters out means absolutely nothing. It's almost part of being a boxer. Eventually names will be brought up and boxers will say "yes I'll fight them all" or they'll call out whoever's the next big name, for financial reasons (obviously). Actions speak louder than words though, especially in these days. Due to Mayweather's reputation, you really can't take anything he says serious. And that's only his fault. I remember when he said "And yes Pacquiao, you're next". Everyone is still waiting....
> 
> I always say that if a boxer really, wants a fight to be made they'll force the issue and demand it. Similar to what Canelo did when GB advised him not to take the fights vs Trout and Lara.


So do you think Rigondeaux wants a fight with Leo Santa Cruz or shit anybody at 122 to be made?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> So do you think Rigondeaux wants a fight with Leo Santa Cruz or shit anybody at 122 to be made?


I have no reason to believe he doesn't. Why do you ask? You're getting the impression that Rigo doesn't?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Because, Tliang, fighters call out other fighters all the time for any number of reasons. But like I asked, what did he do to actually pursue those fights?
> 
> If I recall correctly, Margarito and Top rank didn't just cal Floyd out, they made purse offers. A few maybe. It's much more realistic when both share a promoter and the man in charge makes a money offer to the other guy. That carries a lot more weight then just saying, "I'd like to fight so-so." Did FMjr have Bob Arum make an offer to either Shane or ODLH? I don't know, it's been way too long, so if you can shed light, would be cool.
> 
> FMjr's weight disadvantages don't factor into him fighting a LW at the time. And that was a Marques who had just moved UP to LW recently at that. You can use re-hydrating weight, or walk around weight all you like. JMM, in his peak condition, was weighing in for the official weigh ins at LW, and SprFW just prior to facing FMjr.


I don't think there was an offer bc Arum tried to protect his then cash cow Oscar de la hoya.
If Marquez can fight Pac, he can fight Floyd. Floyd hovered around 146-151, Even when JMM was at 135 he have fought over 140lbs on the night of the fights. We are not talking about JMM vs Canelo we are talking about JMM fighting Floyd jr here. *And if you are dead set in making excuses for JMM, then why don't you find out why Marquez never want to fight Floyd again??? The answer is clear to me.*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I have no reason to believe he doesn't. Why do you ask? You're getting the impression that Rigo doesn't?


naw I just think you're making it appear that these fighters have more power than they really do. Canelo can force a fight to happen because everybody is gunning for him anyways and he brings money. Mayweather in that time period didn't bring money. He just brought a loss.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd critics love moving the goalpost when it comes to Floyd.

You hear them say/accuse him or flat out dksab:
1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
2) never fought anyone dangerous his entire career
3) never fought anyone undefeated to he never fought anyone in prime undefeated to he never fought an in prime ATG!:rofl
4) never fought anyone in the caliber of fab 4 when the fab 4 were all naturally bigger than Floyd.
5) nobody is worth a shit except for pac and the weight class higher than Floyd's/15lbs heavier.
6) anyone his size is a damn cherrypick.
7) how no one cherrypicks except for him.
8) his opponents gets demoted to bum status as soon as the fight gets sign.
9) Floyd is scare of Oscar, Hatton, Cotto, Shane, Canelo before they fight to they were shot or was never any good.

What else am i missing here?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> A lot of people DKSAB.


You got more people claiming they know shit about boxing in here than the boxers/trainers themselves, who favors Floyd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd critics love moving the goalpost when it comes to Floyd.
> 
> You hear them say/accuse him or flat out dksab:
> 1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
> ...


the latest dumbazz post I seen was from that poster with an alvarez wearing a blue suit avatar

he states Floyd wants Amir next because Amir appears shot

all this despite Floyd fighting guys coming off career wins in recent times

sometimes I question what they base these dumbazz statements off of


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd critics love moving the goalpost when it comes to Floyd.
> 
> You hear them say/accuse him or flat out dksab:
> 1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
> ...


Objectivity:deal


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the latest dumbazz post I seen was from that poster with an alvarez wearing a blue suit avatar
> 
> he states Floyd wants Amir next because Amir appears shot
> 
> ...


hate?
I don't know maybe their hero got beat by floyd and they are venting out their anger i guess.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> naw I just think you're making it appear that these fighters have more power than they really do. Canelo can force a fight to happen because everybody is gunning for him anyways and he brings money. Mayweather in that time period didn't bring money. He just brought a loss.


Lara didn't bring any money either and he is a bore of a fighter, yet he was able to get Canelo's attention. Plus, Rigo and May are not good comparisons. May is AMERICAN. He's always had a much greater fan base than Rigo ever will and May was also fighting in higher weight classes, where boxers garner more attention.

I've heard many boxers say that if they want a fight to be made, IT WILL HAPPEN. Saying they don't have power is just an excuse. The real issue is the business side of things. Most boxers don't play a part in negotiations nor do they know the business. That's another story though. That has nothing to do with forcing or demanding their team to make a fight. The reality is that most boxers know it doesn't always benefit them to take certain fights. They can lose and many times it wont benefit them from a financial standpoint but it has nothing to do with power. Boxers know what the fuck is going on and what they are getting themselves into. They don't sign contracts to be slaves. They get advised on what's best based on their situation but at the same time they'll also play the part and market themselves by calling guys out n shit but it's not always real. Not everyone has the balls to take risks. It's all calculated. This is why you shouldn't always take serious everything they say. Actions speak louder than words. If you really want it, you make it happen, even if you know you have more to risk. Like our boy TYSON would say "I always wanted to fight everyone and gave everyone a chance".


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd critics love moving the goalpost when it comes to Floyd.
> 
> You hear them say/accuse him or flat out dksab:
> 1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
> ...


Much of the criticism he gets is exaggerated and unfair. But others are legit. You can't put everyone in the same category though. Not everyone has the same argument. Not everyone has the same criticisms.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

10) I like how they claim that Floyd would never be at the level of the fab4 while boxers/trainers/even SRL himself said that *Floyd is in our class! *You got a top 5 ATG in Leonard saying it and these haters would rather get anal raped then to admit it.:deal


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> 10) I like how they claim that Floyd would never be at the level of the fab4 while boxers/trainers/even SRL himself said that *Floyd is in our class! *You got a top 5 ATG in Leonard saying it and these haters would rather get anal raped then to admit it.:deal


It's just an opinion. It's not a fact. You haven't heard any boxers, trainers and HOF boxers say he's not at their level? I have. And what?? Don't confuse opinions with facts homie.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> It's just an opinion. It's not a fact. You haven't heard any boxers, trainers and HOF boxers say he's not at their level? I have. And what?? Don't confuse opinions with facts homie.


It is all opinions "homie"
btw your opinions doesn't count as facts


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> It is all opinions "homie"
> btw your opinions doesn't count as facts


What? :huh. I haven't given you my opinion on anything you've said ha.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I can say that about almost any fighter. Has GGG instructed his promoter to send an offer to Cotto?


How would I know?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't think there was an offer bc Arum tried to protect his then cash cow Oscar de la hoya.
> If Marquez can fight Pac, he can fight Floyd. Floyd hovered around 146-151, Even when JMM was at 135 he have fought over 140lbs on the night of the fights. We are not talking about JMM vs Canelo we are talking about JMM fighting Floyd jr here. *And if you are dead set in making excuses for JMM, then why don't you find out why Marquez never want to fight Floyd again??? The answer is clear to me.*


I didn't make an excuse. An excuse would suggest that there was a reason be lost. He lost because FMjr was better. You're confusing points tliang. And getting defensive.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Quit playing dumb homie. U know what I saying.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd critics love moving the goalpost when it comes to Floyd.
> 
> You hear them say/accuse him or flat out dksab:
> 1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
> ...


Now you're just being silly. When You guys get like this, probably a good time to bow out. Good night guys, till the next time.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Not going defensive. Just going for the kill shot


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Not going defensive. Just going for the kill shot


By making a post of random things said? Don't really see the logic in that. But you never did show how FMjr attempted to get those fights made, which was the point.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> DLH being past it is definitely acceptable. Mosley was NOT shot. Mosley was coming off one of the better wins of his career, against Margarito - where Mosley was an underdog against the "boogeyman", and Floyd dominated him. Beating Cotto after Margs and Pacman isn't that noteworthy for me either.


Mosley was coming off the Margarito win but in hindsight it was a last hurrah, he looked terrible in every fight since that one. Margarito would always have problems with speed and power. Not to mention his head must have been all over the place due to the hand wraps incident before the fight.

Also he did not fight for around 16 months. He was shot or approaching that. I think Mayweather had to fight him though after not fighting Pacquiao as he was the number one at 147 and anyone else would have been a pathetic fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That may be your criteria.
> Bhop never had the type of wins over in prime future greats but i would still place him higher than a lot of greats bc he is still able to beat champions at an advance age.
> It is even harder/rare achievement to do what Floyd and Bhop is able to do. Beating top elites in peak prime in their twilight years.
> ATG Rankings is catered to the individual and i guess we'll end the debate with this statement.


ATG rankings are entirely subjective. Just because we look at them differently doesn't mean either of us is necessarily wrong. I've enjoyed the debate.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> ATG rankings are entirely subjective. Just because we look at them differently doesn't mean either of us is necessarily wrong. I've enjoyed the debate.


I agree. i don't really care to change others' opinion but rather for them to keep an open mind 
:cheers


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I agree. i don't really care to change others' opinion but rather for them to keep an open mind
> :cheers


Same here. Plus, how can you grow if your positions aren't challenged?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> How would I know?


exact point I'm making. You asked us the same thing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Lara didn't bring any money either and he is a bore of a fighter, yet he was able to get Canelo's attention. Plus, Rigo and May are not good comparisons. May is AMERICAN. He's always had a much greater fan base than Rigo ever will and May was also fighting in higher weight classes, where boxers garner more attention.
> 
> I've heard many boxers say that if they want a fight to be made, IT WILL HAPPEN. Saying they don't have power is just an excuse. The real issue is the business side of things. Most boxers don't play a part in negotiations nor do they know the business. That's another story though. That has nothing to do with forcing or demanding their team to make a fight. The reality is that most boxers know it doesn't always benefit them to take certain fights. They can lose and many times it wont benefit them from a financial standpoint but it has nothing to do with power. Boxers know what the fuck is going on and what they are getting themselves into. They don't sign contracts to be slaves. They get advised on what's best based on their situation but at the same time they'll also play the part and market themselves by calling guys out n shit but it's not always real. Not everyone has the balls to take risks. It's all calculated. This is why you shouldn't always take serious everything they say. Actions speak louder than words. If you really want it, you make it happen, even if you know you have more to risk. Like our boy TYSON would say "I always wanted to fight everyone and gave everyone a chance".


Yeah Lara was able to force the fight with Canelo because Canelo's a G and willing to fight anybody. But Canelo was also in a position to get any fight he wants.

Rigondeaux can't force any he wants. He has to move up a whole division to get a fight and still can't get Johnny Gonzalez to fight him


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> exact point I'm making. You asked us the same thing


Except Bball, and here's the difference (At least in regards to what Tliang stated), that FMjr was ducked by these guys based on him being asked who he'd like to face. So I don't know what connection GGG and Cotto have with the others, when FMjr called out guys not in his division, and comparing it to GGG and Cotto, who are in the same division, while pretty much everyone knows GGG is a logical opponent for the MW World Champion. Not the same apple cart between the two.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Lara was able to force the fight with Canelo because Canelo's a G and willing to fight anybody. But *Canelo was also in a position to get any fight he wants. *
> 
> Rigondeaux can't force any he wants. He has to move up a whole division to get a fight and still can't get Johnny Gonzalez to fight him


Therein lies a major difference between most fighters. There's only a couple of guys who can do that, compared with most who have to settle on opponents.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd critics love moving the goalpost when it comes to Floyd.
> 
> You hear them say/accuse him or flat out dksab:
> 1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
> ...


you described boxing fans in 2014. Well done...


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Mosley was coming off the Margarito win but in hindsight it was a last hurrah, he looked terrible in every fight since that one. Margarito would always have problems with speed and power. Not to mention his head must have been all over the place due to the hand wraps incident before the fight.
> 
> Also he did not fight for around 16 months. He was shot or approaching that. I think Mayweather had to fight him though after not fighting Pacquiao as he was the number one at 147 and anyone else would have been a pathetic fight.


I think it's fair to note that after Shane Mosley's defining win over ODLh in 2000, he's only had one big won ever since. And that was against Antonio Margarito (Whom I would assume very few even rate highly here, Except when it suits them). I think Shane Mosley is a pretty good example of a mentally shot fighter post Vernon Forrest. Not physically, but merely mentally. He never fought with the confidence, or even style, that made him a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Except Bball, and here's the difference (At least in regards to what Tliang stated), that FMjr was ducked by these guys based on him being asked who he'd like to face. So I don't know what connection GGG and Cotto have with the others, when FMjr called out guys not in his division, and comparing it to GGG and Cotto, who are in the same division, while pretty much everyone knows GGG is a logical opponent for the MW World Champion. Not the same apple cart between the two.


I'm addressing the fact that you said that callouts mean nothing and if he's serious then he'd do something about it and make an offer. Then I thought that it was nonsense and brought GGG/Cotto as an example. 
It's also like me saying Rigondeaux wants to fight Leo Santa Cruz then somebody saying call outs mean nothing :huh

for one, we're not insiders. Maybe they actually did make an offer we don't know about. Or maybe they've talked enough with the other team and heard enough to know that them starting negotiations is a waste of time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Therein lies a major difference between most fighters. There's only a couple of guys who can do that, compared with most who have to settle on opponents.


yep and Mayweather from back in the late 90's and early 2000's wasn't in a position to get any fight he wanted. He wanted to fight Mosley and Oscar, but they made better financial decisions and fought each other and Trinidad, etc


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm addressing the fact that you said that callouts mean nothing and if he's serious then he'd do something about it and make an offer. Then I thought that it was nonsense and brought GGG/Cotto as an example.
> It's also like me saying Rigondeaux wants to fight Leo Santa Cruz then somebody saying call outs mean nothing :huh
> 
> for one, we're not insiders. Maybe they actually did make an offer we don't know about. Or maybe they've talked enough with the other team and heard enough to know that them starting negotiations is a waste of time.


Call outs are nothing more then who'd they like to fight. That doesn't indicate any realistic attempt was made to make the fight a reality.

GGG is widely regarded as the #1 contender to the MW Title. Kind of a big difference there.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yep and Mayweather from back in the late 90's and early 2000's wasn't in a position to get any fight he wanted. He wanted to fight Mosley and Oscar, but they made better financial decisions and fought each other and Trinidad, etc


:huh I know all this. What FMjr could (Or should if he was serious, should) have done is, move up and make himself a viable challenger. Or, as Arum did with Antonio Margarito, simply make financial offers to the other party. You know, tell Arum to contact Duva (at the time Mosley's promoter) and talk dates and money.

Now here's where you bring up GGG again (I'm guessing).:smile


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> :huh I know all this. What FMjr could (Or should if he was serious, should) have done is, move up and make himself a viable challenger. Or, as Arum did with Antonio Margarito, simply make financial offers to the other party. You know, tell Arum to contact Duva (at the time Mosley's promoter) and talk dates and money.
> 
> Now here's where you bring up GGG again (I'm guessing).:smile


No that's not what he should've done unless he want to be jerked around.
Floyd did exactly what he suppose to do and that is to leave Bob Arum. All doors open after that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Call outs are nothing more then who'd they like to fight. That doesn't indicate any realistic attempt was made to make the fight a reality.
> 
> GGG is widely regarded as the #1 contender to the MW Title. Kind of a big difference there.


ok well all call outs are meaningless. So I can ignore the call outs of Paul Williams and Margarito to fight Floyd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> :huh I know all this. What FMjr could (Or should if he was serious, should) have done is, move up and make himself a viable challenger. Or, as Arum did with Antonio Margarito, simply make financial offers to the other party. You know, tell Arum to contact Duva (at the time Mosley's promoter) and talk dates and money.
> 
> Now here's where you bring up GGG again (I'm guessing).:smile


that'd all be pointless since Mosley was moving up to fight the cash cow


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> No that's not what he should've done unless he want to be jerked around.
> Floyd did exactly what he suppose to do and that is to leave Bob Arum. All doors open after that.


We are talking about when he was still at 130 and calling out those others guys (ISn't that what this stemmed from ?). He stayed w/ Top Rank for several years later. Lets not forget the $5mill 'slave wage' purse TR got him before he was even a popular fighter.

Near the end of his career, yeah, that worked out for him. Was a good business move for FMjr.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok well all call outs are meaningless. So I can ignore the call outs of Paul Williams and Margarito to fight Floyd


You can ignore anything you like BBall. Or take without a grain of salt. :smile


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that'd all be pointless since Mosley was moving up to fight the cash cow


Shane Mosley jumped to 147 and fought a couple times before getting the ODLH fight he was going after. He did what fighters in his position should do.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Lara was able to force the fight with Canelo because Canelo's a G and willing to fight anybody. But Canelo was also in a position to get any fight he wants.
> 
> Rigondeaux can't force any he wants. He has to move up a whole division to get a fight and still can't get Johnny Gonzalez to fight him


Exactly. That's my point. The fighters have to be willing. Just like you said about Canelo being a "G". They really do have the power but they don't always want to force the issue, depending on the situation.

Yeah but Rigo is the CHAMP. He isn't the one trying to chase. IN other words, people who don't want to fight him, know they wont beat him and really don't want to take his belt. So if nobody wants the belt, it means nobody will be the champ lol. Eventually if you want to be the best, you need to beat the best. So Rigo is in a different position and situation. You know what I'm saying? I don't think Rigo is desperate either. I don't see him calling out guys or going after people or appearing in fights to make shit happen. I think he's comfortable knowing he's the champ and eventually people will have to come to him. Now if he wants to do something different and challenge himself, then he could jump another division and actually look for people to fight but he seems like a passive guy. He's chill and wont force anything. That's his problem. But I do understand that for a a guy like him, it can be a bit harder because he's in the smaller divisions. It might take some time but he'll get the fights eventually because he's the MAN with the belt. There is no other way to go around him.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Hoshi said:


> Mosley was coming off the Margarito win but in hindsight it was a last hurrah, he looked terrible in every fight since that one. Margarito would always have problems with speed and power. Not to mention his head must have been all over the place due to the hand wraps incident before the fight.
> 
> Also he did not fight for around 16 months. He was shot or approaching that. I think Mayweather had to fight him though after not fighting Pacquiao as he was the number one at 147 and anyone else would have been a pathetic fight.


Completely agree. Mosley was DONE at that point. He looked fantastic vs Margarito because he had the perfect style to beat him. Margo was also going downhill at that point but it was Mostly the fact that Margo was tailor-made for Mosley. I never believed Mosley had a chance vs Mayweather. I even mentioned it before they fought and in hindsight it was even more clear. Mosley was able to land 2 lucky shots and that was his only chance. Literally.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Mal said:


> Call outs are nothing more then who'd they like to fight. That doesn't indicate any realistic attempt was made to make the fight a reality.
> 
> GGG is widely regarded as the #1 contender to the MW Title. Kind of a big difference there.


That's exactly my point. Unless the call-outs are constant, to the point it's blatant and the world knows he can't do more. This is not always the case.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> ok well all call outs are meaningless. So I can ignore the call outs of Paul Williams and Margarito to fight Floyd


That's not the point BBall. Call-out's aren't always meaningless. They are meaningless, if their isn't anything behind it for people to think they were legit. Was Lara calling out Canelo pointless? No! Now study what he did and compare that to others who claim they were calling fighters out.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok well all call outs are meaningless. So I can ignore the call outs of Paul Williams and Margarito to fight Floyd


:rofl


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> That's not the point BBall. Call-out's aren't always meaningless. They are meaningless, if their isn't anything behind it for people to think they were legit. Was Lara calling out Canelo pointless? No! Now study what he did and compare that to others who claim they were calling fighters out.


Come on man. Floyd was an absolute beast in his young prime. Shane, Oscar, Kostya, Hamed, Casamayor were all scared to fight Floyd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> That's not the point BBall. Call-out's aren't always meaningless. They are meaningless, if their isn't anything behind it for people to think they were legit. Was Lara calling out Canelo pointless? No! Now study what he did and compare that to others who claim they were calling fighters out.


Good points


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Come on man. Floyd was an absolute beast in his young prime. Shane, Oscar, Kostya, Hamed, Casamayor were all scared to fight Floyd.


Based on them simply not fighting him? All the while he did nothing to make the fights happen. Other then just giving a lousy of guys he'd fight.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> Come on man. Floyd was an absolute beast in his young prime. Shane, Oscar, Kostya, Hamed, Casamayor were all scared to fight Floyd.


I never said Floyd was not great. I was just speaking in general about all fighters who call people out.

Not sure about all of those guys you mentioned being scared either. I don't know why the fights weren't made. It's tough to say. I think the Oscar fight was not realistic, since he was much heavier. The rest could have been made.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Come on man. Floyd was an absolute beast in his young prime. Shane, Oscar, Kostya, Hamed, Casamayor were all scared to fight Floyd.


they're just moving the goalpost. No point in this conversation


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> they're just moving the goalpost. No point in this conversation


That's just a Tap-out. That's usually what people say once they run out of stuff to say. You want people to agree with something that's baseless? It makes no sense. In that case you're right. Might as well move on since it's a baseless argument.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> That's just a Tap-out. That's usually what people say once they run out of stuff to say. You want people to agree with something that's baseless? It makes no sense. In that case you're right. Might as well move on since it's a baseless argument.


call outs aren't meaningless, just when Floyd does it or anybody calling out GGG


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> they're just moving the goalpost. No point in this conversation


12) Any fight that doesn't get made is/was Floyd's fault regardless if he is being called out or calling people out.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> call outs aren't meaningless, just when Floyd does it or anybody calling out GGG


Ok BBall. I did my best to explain the differences. If you want to pretend that you didn't understand, then so be it. I thought I was pretty clear.

As for GGG, I didn't really follow your argument about him, so I have no idea what your issue with him is.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

13) nobody is ever scare to fight Floyd, it has always been the other way around. If if Floyd decides to fight is bc he knows they are shot.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

floyd cried like a little girl in the ring after he beat gatti

i dont think kt was in the least bit afraid of fighting floyd, who went 12 rounds with judah after tszyu wrecked a prime zab in two rounds and judah suffering two more additional losses before facing floyd


some of the poeple that post here dont follow boxing or are just too dumb to make logical conclusions


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> they're just moving the goalpost. No point in this conversation


Aside from a mere call out, what did FMjr do to suggest he actually wanted, or tried to get these fights he wanted so badly? Was his promoter or manager instructed to attempt to make them a possibility bball?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> 12) Any fight that doesn't get made is/was Floyd's fault regardless if he is being called out or calling people out.


No one said it was FMjrs fault. Why do some of you resort to such childish posts?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Aside from a mere call out, what did FMjr do to suggest he actually wanted, or tried to get these fights he wanted so badly? Was his promoter or manager instructed to attempt to make them a possibility bball?


Instructed? lol, he was signed with BOB ARUM. What does all Bob Arum's boys say?
*It is up to my Promoter Bob Arum.*


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> call outs aren't meaningless, just when Floyd does it or anybody calling out GGG


Goodness gracious. This level of defense you guys get to is way below what I would expect from guys who can keep their cool.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> No one said it was FMjrs fault. Why do some of you resort to such childish posts?


So which elite fighters is scare of Floyd?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Instructed? lol, he was signed with BOB ARUM. What does all Bob Arum's boys say?
> *It is up to my Promoter Bob Arum.*


Can't recall fmjr using this line.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll settle all of this now. Floyd called out Mosley while both were undefeated. Mosley decided to take the more lucrative path in fighting Oscar De La Hoya. Floyd later called him out again, but Mosley said his tooth was loose. 





Oscar De La Hoya was in a similar position as Mosley. He had more lucrative fights to take like against Vargas and Mosley.

I have a whole thread on ESB about Mayweather vs Kostya Tzyu



> Floyd has wanted this fight for the longest. He was calling out Zoo before he was even at 140 pounds. One big reason the fight didn't get made was because of Floyd's contract with HBO and Zoo's contract with Showtime. The two networks don't have their fighters fight except for big fights, and this wasn't considered one at the time.
> 
> I can bring you muliple quotes of Floyd saying he wanted the fight. Can anybody bring me one from Kostya mentioning Floyd? This whole myth is nonsense. Plus lets look at the timeline:
> 
> ...


Now Hamed wanted nothing to do with Floyd and for good reason. He was too small and would have got his ass whooped.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> So which elite fighters is scare of Floyd?


All, according to you. Truth is, why would you expect posters on a board to be able to answer this. You guys are unbelievable with the levels you go to.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Can't recall fmjr using this line.


That's why he left LOL.

don't take it personal.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> All, according to you. Truth is, why would you expect posters on a board to be able to answer this. You guys are unbelievable with the levels you go to.


No man i'm asking you.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> Come on man. Floyd was an absolute beast in his young prime. Shane, Oscar, Kostya, Hamed, Casamayor were all scared to fight Floyd.


Ease up on those nuts:lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Ease up on those nuts:lol:


13) nobody is ever scare to fight Floyd, it has always been the other way around. If if Floyd decides to fight is bc he knows they are shot.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> 13) nobody is ever scare to fight Floyd, it has always been the other way around. If if Floyd decides to fight is bc he knows they are shot.


You appear to be suffering from a severe case of nut intoxication.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> You appear to be suffering from a severe case of nut intoxication.


How so?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll settle all of this now. Floyd called out Mosley while both were undefeated. Mosley decided to take the more lucrative path in fighting Oscar De La Hoya. Floyd later called him out again, but Mosley said his tooth was loose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sharmba was a helluva a 140 and just shows how great kt was to have wrecked him...twice.

of course mayweather picked up kts leftovers twice with zab and sharmba

for someone to say that kostya, arguably one of the best 140s ever, was afraid of floyd mayweather just shows how bad current boxing fans are


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> sharmba was a helluva a 140 and just shows how great kt was to have wrecked him...twice.
> 
> of course mayweather picked up kts leftovers twice with zab and sharmba
> 
> for someone to say that kostya, arguably one of the best 140s ever, was afraid of floyd mayweather just shows how bad current boxing fans are


did I say Zoo was scared? I just said there was no opportunity to make the fight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll settle all of this now. Floyd called out Mosley while both were undefeated. Mosley decided to take the more lucrative path in fighting Oscar De La Hoya. Floyd later called him out again, but Mosley said his tooth was loose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. But you've basically just proved Tliang wrong, about how when FMjr was at 130, that EVERYONE was afraid of the beast. But you said it your self, Mosley was eyeing a bigger, more lucrative fight vs. ODLH And Tszyu was with SHO, while FMjr was tied up with HBO. All the while ODLH was facing guys like Ike Quartey, Carr and trinidad, but according to Tliang, he was afraid to death of FMhjr. I couldn't have done any better. Well, I could've but didn't honestly think it was necessary. I forget how many posters today weren't into boxing arond the lat 90's, early 2000's. But thank you.

FMjr would have beaten the tar out of Hamed, we agree on that. The Mosley tooth excuse was pretty weak, I admit.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> No man i'm asking you.


Sorry, I don't pretend to be able to produce thoughts for fighters. You're question is pretty silly, as if I, or anyone, know who was scared or wasn't.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That's why he left LOL.
> 
> don't take it personal.


He left, after you said he called out these guys out while campaigning at 130, 5 or so years later. There's nothing to take personal guy.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> did I say Zoo was scared? I just said there was no opportunity to make the fight


You're right. Tliang was the one who said Tszyu was scared to death. You just proved him wrong. Thanks, I get the impression he'dd take your word before anyone else. :deal


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> He left, after you said he called out these guys out while campaigning at 130, 5 or so years later. There's nothing to take personal guy.


He left bc he couldn't get the fights that he wanted. What is so hard for you to understand?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> You're right. Tliang was the one who said Tszyu was scared to death. You just proved him wrong. Thanks, I get the impression he'dd take your word before anyone else. :deal


yeah man, i'm a known follower on this site. I wouldn't post anything unless i see it first.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He left bc he couldn't get the fights that he wanted. What is so hard for you to understand?


He left how many years later? Bball pretty much showed why you were wrong about all these guys "being scared to death" anyway.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> He left how many years later? Bball pretty much showed why you were wrong about all these guys "being scared to death" anyway.


Why did he leave?

More like he showed everyone how much of a hypocrite you are :rofl


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Why did he leave?
> 
> More like he showed everyone how much of a hypocrite you are :rofl


How in god's green earth does his leaving close to a decade later after you said he was avoided by all these names (Which BBall proved you wrong about) make ME a hypocrite? That doesn't even make sense.

Again, he left Top rank almost what, 7-8 years later after YOU said he left because he could not get the fights he wanted, while he was still at 130? Now I get the impression you are intentionally ignore that little tidbit and will just act like this from now out.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> How in god's green eaath does his leaving close to a decade later after you said he was avoided by all these names (Which BBall proved you wrong about) make ME a hypocrite? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Again, he left Top rank almost what, 7-8 years later after YOU said he left because he could not get the fights he wanted, while he was still at 130? Now I get the impression you are intentionally ignore that little tidbit and will just act like this from now out.


It is okay. I forgive you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> It is okay. I forgive you.


:lol: Nice cop out. Look Tliang, there's no need to take this personal or even act like this. It just gets sad the more you throw this internet, message board hissy fit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> did I say Zoo was scared? I just said there was no opportunity to make the fight


i was making a comment on whoever thought that kt was scared to fight floyd has really limited boxing knowledge. i was not referring to you.
i was referring to an idiot that would make such a claim


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> :lol: Nice cop out. Look Tliang, there's no need to take this personal or even act like this. It just gets sad the more you throw this internet, message board hissy fit.


i'm copping out? You couldn't even name one fighter who is/was scare of Floyd bc you rather get your ass raped then to admit anything.
So what did BBall prove? What did I prove?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> i'm copping out? You couldn't even name one fighter who is/was scare of Floyd bc you rather get your ass raped then to admit anything.
> So what did BBall prove? What did I prove?


Ass raped? Are you really this incapable of keeping it civil? You askedme too name who was scared of FMjr. Do you even understand how ridiculous that question is? Feel Free to go over this thread again. This hole you are digging will not be filled with your childish remarks.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ass raped? Are you really this incapable of keeping it civil? You askedme too name who was scared of FMjr. Do you even understand how ridiculous that question is? Feel Free to go over this thread again. This hole you are digging will not be filled with your childish remarks.


1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
2) never fought anyone dangerous his entire career
3) never fought anyone undefeated to he never fought anyone in prime undefeated to he never fought an in prime ATG!








4) never fought anyone in the caliber of fab 4 when the fab 4 were all naturally bigger than Floyd.
5) nobody is worth a shit except for pac and the weight class higher than Floyd's/15lbs heavier.
6) anyone his size is a damn cherrypick.
7) how no one cherrypicks except for him.
8) his opponents gets demoted to bum status as soon as the fight gets sign.
9) Floyd is scare of Oscar, Hatton, Cotto, Shane, Canelo before they fight to they were shot or was never any good.
10) I like how they claim that Floyd would never be at the level of the fab4 while boxers/trainers/even SRL himself said that *Floyd is in our class! *You got a top 5 ATG in Leonard saying it and these haters would rather get anal raped then to admit it.








11) Any fight that doesn't get made is/was Floyd's fault regardless if he is being called out or calling people out.
12) nobody is ever scare to fight Floyd, it has always been the other way around. If if Floyd decides to fight is bc he knows they are shot.

i think Mal fits the mold


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> 1) he cherrypicks his entire career.
> 2) never fought anyone dangerous his entire career
> 3) never fought anyone undefeated to he never fought anyone in prime undefeated to he never fought an in prime ATG!
> 
> ...


And yet, I've never said any of these. Grow up. You're no better than MW. :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i was making a comment on whoever thought that kt was scared to fight floyd has really limited boxing knowledge. i was not referring to you.
> i was referring to an idiot that would make such a claim





Mal said:


> Nice find. But you've basically just proved Tliang wrong, about how when FMjr was at 130, that EVERYONE was afraid of the beast. But you said it your self, Mosley was eyeing a bigger, more lucrative fight vs. ODLH And Tszyu was with SHO, while FMjr was tied up with HBO. All the while ODLH was facing guys like Ike Quartey, Carr and trinidad, but according to Tliang, he was afraid to death of FMhjr. I couldn't have done any better. Well, I could've but didn't honestly think it was necessary. I forget how many posters today weren't into boxing arond the lat 90's, early 2000's. But thank you.
> 
> FMjr would have beaten the tar out of Hamed, we agree on that. The Mosley tooth excuse was pretty weak, I admit.


I got yall and my main point is that it's not always Floyd's faults for fights not being made. He wanted to fight these guys and I'm sure some or all of them were willing to face him, but he was high risk, low reward.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got yall and my main point is that it's not always Floyd's faults for fights not being made. He wanted to fight these guys and I'm sure some or all of them were willing to face him, but he was high risk, low reward.


Mayweather was extremely thirsty for big money fights especially after the Gatti PPV. He expected to be a PPV attraction from then on. Which led to the fall out between him and Arum as Mayweather felt Arum couldn't secure him the big money fights he wanted. Hatton and Cotto didn't want the fights at this time. Mosley and Hoya had other interest during this time. I think this is the time that Margarito approached Mayweather about a fight that was put on youtube. He wasn't a PPV attraction to Mayweather though at this time and might have been a fall back option if he couldn't get anyone else. Arum then secured Judah for a PPV who was top 5 P4P at the time with a big name. Judah losses to Baldo. Mayweather offers Margarito the fight, Margarito declined stating that the date was to short to prepare. Mayweather offers Baldo the fight but he asked for to much money according to Mayweather. Mayweather then fights Judah anyway. 6 months after the Judah fight Mayweather offers Arum a contract to fight Margarito, Cotto, Hatton, DLH. Arum turns it down and counter offers with less guaranteed money and no Hoya fight. Arum then offers only Margarito in a one fight deal at 8mil. GB offers Baldo at 8mil and the possibility of a Hoya fight.

All of Mayweather's moves were clearly to land big money fights with Mosley and Hoya and moved up specifically to do so He did his part by moving up to WW. Mosley could have easily moved down to WW after losing to Winky, take on 2 decent WWs forming a clear path toward Mayweather.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather was extremely thirsty for big money fights especially after the Gatti PPV. He expected to be a PPV attraction from then on. Which led to the fall out between him and Arum as Mayweather felt Arum couldn't secure him the big money fights he wanted. Hatton and Cotto didn't want the fights at this time. Mosley and Hoya had other interest during this time. I think this is the time that Margarito approached Mayweather about a fight that was put on youtube. He wasn't a PPV attraction to Mayweather though at this time and might have been a fall back option if he couldn't get anyone else. Arum then secured Judah for a PPV who was top 5 P4P at the time with a big name. Judah losses to Baldo. Mayweather offers Margarito the fight, Margarito declined stating that the date was to short to prepare. Mayweather offers Baldo the fight but he asked for to much money according to Mayweather. Mayweather then fights Judah anyway. 6 months after the Judah fight Mayweather offers Arum a contract to fight Margarito, Cotto, Hatton, DLH. Arum turns it down and counter offers with less guaranteed money and no Hoya fight. Arum then offers only Margarito in a one fight deal at 8mil. GB offers Baldo at 8mil and the possibility of a Hoya fight.
> 
> All of Mayweather's moves were clearly to land big money fights with Mosley and Hoya and moved up specifically to do so He did his part by moving up to WW. Mosley could have easily moved down to WW after losing to Winky, take on 2 decent WWs forming a clear path toward Mayweather.


Anyone who kept up with boxing knew that Floyd moved up in weight to chased after the big names but if you ask Mal then he will say well what did Floyd do to try to secure a fight?

It should've been obvious. Floyd called out all the big names and fought the ones who finally agreed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather was extremely thirsty for big money fights especially after the Gatti PPV. He expected to be a PPV attraction from then on. Which led to the fall out between him and Arum as Mayweather felt Arum couldn't secure him the big money fights he wanted. Hatton and Cotto didn't want the fights at this time. Mosley and Hoya had other interest during this time. I think this is the time that Margarito approached Mayweather about a fight that was put on youtube. He wasn't a PPV attraction to Mayweather though at this time and might have been a fall back option if he couldn't get anyone else. Arum then secured Judah for a PPV who was top 5 P4P at the time with a big name. Judah losses to Baldo. Mayweather offers Margarito the fight, Margarito declined stating that the date was to short to prepare. Mayweather offers Baldo the fight but he asked for to much money according to Mayweather. Mayweather then fights Judah anyway. 6 months after the Judah fight Mayweather offers Arum a contract to fight Margarito, Cotto, Hatton, DLH. Arum turns it down and counter offers with less guaranteed money and no Hoya fight. Arum then offers only Margarito in a one fight deal at 8mil. GB offers Baldo at 8mil and the possibility of a Hoya fight.
> 
> All of Mayweather's moves were clearly to land big money fights with Mosley and Hoya and moved up specifically to do so He did his part by moving up to WW. Mosley could have easily moved down to WW after losing to Winky, take on 2 decent WWs forming a clear path toward Mayweather.


great post


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got yall and my main point is that it's not always Floyd's faults for fights not being made. He wanted to fight these guys and I'm sure some or all of them were willing to face him, but he was high risk, low reward.


For the record, i never once said anything was only FMjrs fault. I agree with this completely. Tliang is just actinglike what I guess many consider a pactard for FMjr here. Thanks for not being anything like him. He speaks for only himself.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather was extremely thirsty for big money fights especially after the Gatti PPV. He expected to be a PPV attraction from then on. Which led to the fall out between him and Arum as Mayweather felt Arum couldn't secure him the big money fights he wanted. Hatton and Cotto didn't want the fights at this time. Mosley and Hoya had other interest during this time. I think this is the time that Margarito approached Mayweather about a fight that was put on youtube. He wasn't a PPV attraction to Mayweather though at this time and might have been a fall back option if he couldn't get anyone else. Arum then secured Judah for a PPV who was top 5 P4P at the time with a big name. Judah losses to Baldo. Mayweather offers Margarito the fight, Margarito declined stating that the date was to short to prepare. Mayweather offers Baldo the fight but he asked for to much money according to Mayweather. Mayweather then fights Judah anyway. 6 months after the Judah fight Mayweather offers Arum a contract to fight Margarito, Cotto, Hatton, DLH. Arum turns it down and counter offers with less guaranteed money and no Hoya fight. Arum then offers only Margarito in a one fight deal at 8mil. GB offers Baldo at 8mil and the possibility of a Hoya fight.
> 
> All of Mayweather's moves were clearly to land big money fights with Mosley and Hoya and moved up specifically to do so He did his part by moving up to WW. Mosley could have easily moved down to WW after losing to Winky, take on 2 decent WWs forming a clear path toward Mayweather.


never knew Floyd extended a fight offer to marg

despite sucking incredibly that was the one guy I thought Floyd ducked


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Anyone who kept up with boxing knew that Floyd moved up in weight to chased after the big names but if you ask Mal then he will say well what did Floyd do to try to secure a fight?
> 
> It should've been obvious. Floyd called out all the big names and fought the ones who finally agreed.


So, what did fmjr do to get fights when he called out these guys when he was at 130, aside from starting with top rank for another 8 years?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> So, what did fmjr do to get fights when he called out these guys when he was at 130, aside from starting with top rank for another 8 years?


What do you mean what did he do????

Floyd got the opponents he chased after which was Oscar, Hatton, Shane, Cotto.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Concrete said:


> Arum then secured Judah for a PPV who was top 5 P4P at the time with a big name.


Was he?

I don't remember Judah ever rated that highly.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> What do you mean what did he do????
> 
> Floyd got the opponents he chased after which was Oscar, Hatton, Shane, Cotto.


Find your tail and keep chasing it. Good luck.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Find your tail and keep chasing it. Good luck.


I think you need to start back at page 1.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

I think Mayweather gets a bit of stick that maybe is undeserved but if he had took just a couple of those fights that did not get made then he would have been given the benefit of the doubt more often I think. 

For example Pacquiao, while I feel it its obviously Mayweather avoiding the fight these days (Marquez problems... did Maidana have Khan problems? Khan has Prescott problems thankfully so no cherrypick there hopefully :lol I truly believe Pacquiao ducked the fight the first time around.

The difference is Pacquiao has those massive fights, hell he lost some of them and got back in the ring again and fought them,with one of them being his damn kryptonite it is dumb to say anything bad about someone like that.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Concrete said:


> He wasn't a PPV attraction to Mayweather though at this time and might have been a fall back option if he couldn't get anyone else. Arum then secured Judah for a PPV who was top 5 P4P at the time with a big name. Judah losses to Baldo. Mayweather offers Margarito the fight, Margarito declined stating that the date was to short to prepare. Mayweather offers Baldo the fight but he asked for to much money according to Mayweather. Mayweather then fights Judah anyway.


I've never been sympathetic to the idea that Mayweather ducked Margarito, but I've never seen the idea that Margarito was offered the Judah date sourced or supported by anything other than message board posts.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> never knew Floyd extended a fight offer to marg
> 
> despite sucking incredibly that was the one guy I thought Floyd ducked





poorface said:


> I've never been sympathetic to the idea that Mayweather ducked Margarito, but I've never seen the idea that Margarito was offered the Judah date sourced or supported by anything other than message board posts.


I heard it on a message board for the first time as well yrs ago. So I research and researched and researched and I finally saw it in an article, but this was yrs ago and ive tried to find it again in the past but I can't. You don't have to accept it as fact if you don't want because I wouldn't be able to find the article to back it up now, but I know I read it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Was he?
> 
> I don't remember Judah ever rated that highly.


lmao zab juhah top 5 pfp

he was coming off a direct loss to b-level baldomir whose best win was miguel angel rodirguez. even before that he was not a top five pfp

as for hatton, this was the same hitman that went life and death in his only other venture at 147 with alcoholic luis collazo who nine months later lost every single round to mosley in a wide UD loss

zab was never top five pfp

if floyd wanted a top five pfp he couldve fought kt in 2004 who held the ibf, wbc and wba belts instead of demarcus corley who was coming off a loss to judah who kt already wrecked


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

everyone that followed boxing in the early 2000s knew that kt was the man at 140

all i remember about floyd at that time was some guy that cried in the ring after beating arturo gatti


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd doesn't get enough credit for fighting Judah. Judah was the lineal and undisputed welterweight champion. He held the IBF, WBC and WBA titles. Floyd moved up in weight and agreed to fight him even though he's a stylistic problem for Mayweather. 

Yeah he lost to Baldomir after the fight was agreed to, but Floyd signed to fight the undisputed champion. Plus he fought Baldomir right afterward after Baldomir stopped Gatti, so what's the beef?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmao zab juhah top 5 pfp
> 
> he was coming off a direct loss to b-level baldomir whose best win was miguel angel rodirguez. even before that he was not a top five pfp
> 
> ...


I may be wrong on the Judah being top 5. I was trying to go off of memory. He was in the top 10 though when he earned the WW title vs Spinks.

Judah vs Mayweather was agreed to before the Baldo fight.

Tzyu was with showtime. Mayweather wasn't a star at this time so he didn't have pull for an HBO/Showtime fight.

Mayweather fought Hoya at 154. He didn't think it was healthy to go back down to 140 the next fight vs Hatton who cuts from 170. The weight had no effect on the fight. Collazo was a southpaw who was a big WW. Mayweather wasn't a big WW or a southpaw so there is no correlation.

Y would Mayweather be scared to fight Tzyu at Jr WW but crave to fight Mosley at WW?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

What a stupid thread.

Why on earth would a guy who started at 130 be fighting at 160? It is even more ignorant that ODLH said this given his sad performance at MW.

Only ignorant fanboys think a GGG fight is in any way relevant.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> everyone that followed boxing in the early 2000s knew that kt was the man at 140
> 
> all i remember about floyd at that time was some guy that cried in the ring after beating arturo gatti


He wasn't the man. Kostya didn't want it. He was calling out Kostya REGULARLY. Even Larry Merchant know Kostya didn't want it!

That is all you remember cause... YDKSAB!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> He wasn't the man. Kostya didn't want it. He was calling out Kostya REGULARLY. Even Larry Merchant know Kostya didn't want it!
> 
> That is all you remember cause... YDKSAB!


:deal


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> He wasn't the man. Kostya didn't want it. He was calling out Kostya REGULARLY. Even Larry Merchant know Kostya didn't want it!
> 
> That is all you remember cause... YDKSAB!


why didnt he fight kt?

oh thats right

he saw what kostya did to both sharmba and zab and thought otherwise and fought tsyzyu leftovers and cried when he beat gatti

and only a person DKSAB, such as yourself, would ever believe what comes out of floyds mouth






good grief youre an idiot


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why didnt he fight kt?
> 
> oh thats right
> 
> ...


Only a person who dksab would think that Floyd is the one scare when he is constantly making it known that he is willing to fight Kostya. Anyone ever heard of Kostya expressing any interesting in Floyd?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Mal said:


> Nice find. But you've basically just proved Tliang wrong, about how when FMjr was at 130, that EVERYONE was afraid of the beast. But you said it your self, Mosley was eyeing a bigger, more lucrative fight vs. ODLH And Tszyu was with SHO, while FMjr was tied up with HBO. All the while ODLH was facing guys like Ike Quartey, Carr and trinidad, but according to Tliang, he was afraid to death of FMhjr. I couldn't have done any better. Well, I could've but didn't honestly think it was necessary. I forget how many posters today weren't into boxing arond the lat 90's, early 2000's. But thank you.
> 
> FMjr would have beaten the tar out of Hamed, we agree on that. The Mosley tooth excuse was pretty weak, I admit.


This still proves what I've been saying all along. If Mosley would have said "yes, I'll fight May next, no problem", does that mean he couldn't change his mind after? No. He could have stated what he said to Merchant, on another day. Plus, Mosley never said he wouldn't fight Floyd. He said he didn't know if he'd fight Floyd in Nov but said he would the next yr. Basically, Mosely was saying that he needed time to decide. The tooth excuse, was another way of saying "let me get right and we'll see". What's the difference between this and May always telling people, "Well, I don't know what the future holds" yadda, yadda, yadda! Is it not fair to give May a chance to think about what he wants to do next? Is it not fair for him not to be excused for not giving an immediate answer? Calling or not calling a guy out means nothing, unless you back it up with actions. If Mosley said he wad down next yr, why wasn't the fight made? Because he took another fight? Ok, so why not after that fight? You can go back and forth on this topic all day and you'll never get anywhere. At the end of the day, you need ACTIONS to back up what you say.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Hoshi said:


> I think Mayweather gets a bit of stick that maybe is undeserved but if he had took just a couple of those fights that did not get made then he would have been given the benefit of the doubt more often I think.
> 
> For example Pacquiao, while I feel it its obviously Mayweather avoiding the fight these days (Marquez problems... did Maidana have Khan problems? Khan has Prescott problems thankfully so no cherrypick there hopefully :lol I truly believe Pacquiao ducked the fight the first time around.
> 
> The difference is Pacquiao has those massive fights, hell he lost some of them and got back in the ring again and fought them,with one of them being his damn kryptonite it is dumb to say anything bad about someone like that.


Exactly. His reputation kills everything about him and any argument a flomo has to back him up. That's the reality. I'm more inclined to believe May would have fought Mosley and Co. back in the day, since he was really a different person. He was in a different position and you had to give him the benefit of the doubt, just like any other boxer. I had no reason to believe he wouldn't. Things have changed though.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why didnt he fight kt?
> 
> oh thats right
> 
> ...


You should probably ask KT that question.

Why would FMJ be afraid when KT couldn't stop Uncle Roger and was sparked by Vince Phillips? Why didn't Kostya avenge being SPARKED?!?! Kostya would have been EASY work for FMJ at 140. He would have literally been destroyed.

I don't have to "believe" him. I watched it all play out in public view. Pac _*was *_next. Mayweather agreed to all of Pacfraud's BS terms. 50/50 when Pacfraud didn't deserve it. That stupid $10 million dollar a pound weight penalty. Then Pacfraud started ducking drug testing. Killed the fight.

When the fraud wouldn't test FMJ went on to beat the rest.

:money

Pac got clean and Marquez put him on lean.

:deadmanny

I would call you an idiot, but you thought Pac had a chance to win... That alone speaks to what you are.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> You should probably ask KT that question.
> 
> Why would FMJ be afraid when KT couldn't stop Uncle Roger and was sparked by Vince Phillips? Why didn't Kostya avenge being SPARKED?!?! Kostya would have been EASY work for FMJ at 140. He would have literally been destroyed.
> 
> ...


why did floyd say paq youre next and then say that he never said it?

please explain






look at floyd...all stuttering and scared and shit


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

check out floyd all paranoid about antonio margarito stuttering

mayweather tends to stutter a lot when he gets nervous

not wanting to fight a prime undeffeated cotto because miguel lived in PR.

but then has no problems fighting him after cotto gets the shi-t kicked out of him by paq and kod by margo


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> You should probably ask KT that question.
> 
> Why would FMJ be afraid when KT couldn't stop Uncle Roger and was sparked by Vince Phillips? Why didn't Kostya avenge being SPARKED?!?! Kostya would have been EASY work for FMJ at 140. He would have literally been destroyed.
> 
> ...


why did cotto, margo, hatton, morales, jmm, mosley, oscar, barrera, and clottey all agree to fight paq without any additional floyd maywheather-like drug testing?

why did floyd have to pay manny pacquiao an out of court settlement for a slander lawsuit regarding steriods accusations?

please explain.

feel free to post some more of your child like caricatures as well.

it just makes everyone here look at you like a fool


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> This still proves what I've been saying all along. If Mosley would have said "yes, I'll fight May next, no problem", does that mean he couldn't change his mind after? No. He could have stated what he said to Merchant, on another day. Plus, Mosley never said he wouldn't fight Floyd. He said he didn't know if he'd fight Floyd in Nov but said he would the next yr. Basically, Mosely was saying that he needed time to decide. The tooth excuse, was another way of saying "let me get right and we'll see". What's the difference between this and May always telling people, "Well, I don't know what the future holds" yadda, yadda, yadda! Is it not fair to give May a chance to think about what he wants to do next? Is it not fair for him not to be excused for not giving an immediate answer? Calling or not calling a guy out means nothing, unless you back it up with actions. If Mosley said he wad down next yr, why wasn't the fight made? Because he took another fight? Ok, so why not after that fight? You can go back and forth on this topic all day and you'll never get anywhere. At the end of the day, you need ACTIONS to back up what you say.


You bring up an interesting point... the entire concept of asking tough questions and holding guys to what is said in "post fight interviews" is a bit absurd. A man has just been in a FIGHT and you are expecting him to give you concise career map or an interview like an NFL or NBA player? I can't even begin to imagine the emotional, hormonal, physiological, etc... responses going on with a guy.

Call outs are cool and I respect them, but I don't hold anything against a fighter for being in the moment and shrugging complex career and financial decisions off. Nobody can call Mosley a coward as the man has readily stepped right back into the fire when he met teak tough opponents. Prime Mosley was tough as nails. Prime ODLH was too. I am a FMJ fan, but I don't think anyone can logically play that either of these guys in their prime would not have stepped up to fight FMJ if he had the cachet he has now then. They probably would have welcomed it as they were skilled in their own right.

IMHO, KT was a doable fight, but while I consider him a great fighter and a master of timing, he would have been devoured by young FMJ at that stage in his career. The guy fought Uncle Roger. KT was at a good point in his career with his win over ZJ and SM. FMJ would have had to come to the table with something good. So while I think FMJ would have destroyed him, I don't really know if FMJ could offer what it would have taken to make the fight materialize. Especially with FMJ being with Bob Arum's sorry a$$.

FMJ versus all those guys isn't getting made for the same reason Pac is fighting the same guy 5000 times, Marquez fights Alvarado not Provodnikov, and Bradley is fighting Chavez while Alexander fights Khan. Bob Arum is a cheap crap manager unwilling to extend himself to make good fights.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why did cotto, margo, hatton, morales, jmm, mosley, oscar, barrera, and clottey all agree to fight paq without any additional floyd maywheather-like drug testing?
> 
> why did floyd have to pay manny pacquiao an out of court settlement for a slander lawsuit regarding steriods accusations?
> 
> ...


Because they are B side fighters who have to agree to Pac's demands. Unfortunately, Pac is the B side fighter when it comes to facing Mayweather. If Pacfraud WANTED to fight, he would have agreed to the demands. Pacfaud DIDN'T want to fight so he didn't agree.

Because Pacfraud is a clown who used the courts rather than man up and take the test and fight. Interesting how average his career became AFTER the spotlight was put on his possible PED use.

Nothing childlike about the truth. Pac is a fraud which is why he is facing the likes of Algieiri while Mayweather has gone on to face Alvarez and Maidana.

Only fool here is you. A fool fooled by Uncle Bob into believing in that juiced up fraud.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Because they are B side fighters who have to agree to Pac's demands. Unfortunately, Pac is the B side fighter when it comes to facing Mayweather. If Pacfraud WANTED to fight, he would have agreed to the demands. Pacfaud DIDN'T want to fight so he didn't agree.
> 
> Because Pacfraud is a clown who used the courts rather than man up and take the test and fight. Interesting how average his career became AFTER the spotlight was put on his possible PED use.
> 
> ...


the only fool here is an idiot like yourself that would say something as stupid as...

_*"I would call you an idiot, but you thought Pac had a chance to win... That alone speaks to what you are."

*_ 




timothy bradley saying floyd is scared of paq






larry holmes saying that floyd is afraid to fight paq






marvin hagler saying that paq would beat floyd











mike tyson saying that paq would beat floyd

good grief you must feel like a complete tool right now thinking prime paq had no chance of beating floyd mayweather


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> good grief you must feel like a complete tool right now thinking prime paq had no chance of beating floyd mayweather


What do you expect from the guy who claimed Algieri was being drained by MP by MOVING up a few pounds from his last fight?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> What do you expect from the guy who claimed Algieri was being drained by MP by MOVING up a few pounds from his last fight?


please provide a link for that jewel.

i cant believe that there is any way a person could say something that retarded...even the biggest flomo.

if so, that has to be one of the dumbest things ive read on this forum or any fight forum for that matter.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Exactly. His reputation kills everything about him and any argument a flomo has to back him up. That's the reality. I'm more inclined to believe May would have fought Mosley and Co. back in the day, since he was really a different person. He was in a different position and you had to give him the benefit of the doubt, just like any other boxer. I had no reason to believe he wouldn't. Things have changed though.


His reputation to what? Floyd has been fighting guys coming off big wins for years. Can we speak the same about his rivals?
Also, who have Floyd legitimately ducked?
Again for the people who think that FLoyd didn't do anything to secure fights. Floyd moved up in weight to put himself in the position to fight Kostya, Casamayor, Oscar, and Shane and willing to meet Hamed in a catchweight. After he received no help from his promoter, *he left Arum and got the fights he wanted. He never stop trying to achieve his goals. His haters is pretty shameless.* 
You got the same hyprocrite who thinks Floyd didn't do anything to secure while they support GGG calling out Floyd when GGG didn't even drop to Floyd's weight class.

The double standards is so obvious.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> please provide a link for that jewel.
> 
> i cant believe that there is any way a person could say something that retarded...even the biggest flomo.
> 
> if so, that has to be one of the dumbest things ive read on this forum or any fight forum for that matter.


I can't recall which thread. Apparently Algieri wanted the fight w/ MP to be at the WW of 147. So BHS immediately said the fight was at, 144, or 143 (not sure which one), only because MP wanted to drain Algieri. I provided a quote from Algieri where he said it was because he was a purist, and thinks the title fight should be at a limit. Which is perfectly reasonable to be honest. BHS had no response. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> I can't recall which thread. Apparently Algieri wanted the fight w/ MP to be at the WW of 147. So BHS immediately said the fight was at, 144, or 143 (not sure which one), only because MP wanted to drain Algieri. I provided a quote from Algieri where he said it was because he was a purist, and thinks the title fight should be at a limit. Which is perfectly reasonable to be honest. BHS had no response. I'll see if I can find it.


I had no response? Why are you sitting here lying? Clown shit.

This isn't an isolated pattern for Pacfraud. He fixes fights that have no need for fixing on the scales.

The fact you can't see the pattern speaks to how you see Boxing in general.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the only fool here is an idiot like yourself that would say something as stupid as...
> 
> _*"I would call you an idiot, but you thought Pac had a chance to win... That alone speaks to what you are."
> 
> ...


WTF does any of that have to do with stating Pacfraud is the B side of the fight? Nothing.

Man those links were so corny. Timothy Bradley's opinion? At WW? :rofl

Pacfraud had, has, and never will have a chance. That is exactly why he keeps hiding under Uncle Bob's coat. Arum knows. Pac knows. You are in the dark.

There was no "Prime Pac" there was just juiced Pac. "Prime" Pac was getting schooled by Morales and ducking Zahir Raheem who just beat Morales! Pac is a joke. That is why he is fighting a guy like Algieri with the division chock full of named fighters. Fraud!


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> What do you expect from the guy who claimed Algieri was being drained by MP by MOVING up a few pounds from his last fight?


Pac is rigging the scales because he is scared of the POSSIBILITY of the kid filling out 147. That is Pac's MO.

Name a big WW fight against a live dog? Pac has rigged it via the scales.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Pac is rigging the scales because he is scared of the POSSIBILITY of the kid filling out 147. That is Pac's MO.
> 
> Name a big WW fight against a live dog? Pac has rigged it via the scales.


Now he's rigging the scale. :lol: Love the conspiracy theories you come up with.

I guess you missed his fight w/ Tm Bradley. (Enter the BHS post where you claim Tim Bradley took a dive) :cheers


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Pac is rigging the scales because he is scared of the POSSIBILITY of the kid filling out 147. That is Pac's MO.
> 
> Name a big WW fight against a live dog? Pac has rigged it via the scales.


http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/07/pacquiao-vs-algeiri-at-catch-weight-of-144-lbs/
Itâ€™s a controversial move of Bob Arum of Top Rank to select a light welterweight to fight Pacquiao instead of someone from the welterweight division that has some power and speed to make it an interesting fight. And Iâ€™m not even talking about the popularity aspect of Arum picking out a guy who isnâ€™t well known to casual boxing fans, and thinking that the storyline alone will sell the fight and make it successful.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I had no response? *Why are you sitting here lying?* Clown shit.
> 
> This isn't an isolated pattern for Pacfraud. He fixes fights that have no need for fixing on the scales.
> 
> The fact you can't see the pattern speaks to how you see Boxing in general.


I supposed I missed it. Can you link it please? Thanks BHS. :cheers


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tliang1000 said:


> His reputation to what? Floyd has been fighting guys coming off big wins for years. Can we speak the same about his rivals?
> Also, who have Floyd legitimately ducked?
> Again for the people who think that FLoyd didn't do anything to secure fights. Floyd moved up in weight to put himself in the position to fight Kostya, Casamayor, Oscar, and Shane and willing to meet Hamed in a catchweight. After he received no help from his promoter, *he left Arum and got the fights he wanted. He never stop trying to achieve his goals. His haters is pretty shameless.*
> You got the same hyprocrite who thinks Floyd didn't do anything to secure while they support GGG calling out Floyd when GGG didn't even drop to Floyd's weight class.
> ...


Poor guy :verysad


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> Now he's rigging the scale. :lol: Love the conspiracy theories you come up with.
> 
> I guess you missed his fight w/ Tm Bradley. (Enter the BHS post where you claim Tim Bradley took a dive) :cheers


The dude is a 140 pounder. Pac is allegedly a 147 pounder. Just make the damned fight.

You mean feather fisted Tim? No risk. No weight reqs.

Pac and Co. were all geared up to fight uber basic Provodnikov. Algieri upset the apple cart. Pacfraud likes known quantities so let the rigging begin.

I have no idea what Tim did, but it sure is funny that his legs go out every time him and Pac meet. I like Timbo and respect him as a fighter, but Tim is a complete non factor at WW. He has literally not had one meaningful WW fight. A 140 pounder at 147 fighting 140 pounders. Blah.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

bald_head_slick said:


> You bring up an interesting point... the entire concept of asking tough questions and holding guys to what is said in "post fight interviews" is a bit absurd. A man has just been in a FIGHT and you are expecting him to give you concise career map or an interview like an NFL or NBA player? I can't even begin to imagine the emotional, hormonal, physiological, etc... responses going on with a guy.
> 
> Call outs are cool and I respect them, but I don't hold anything against a fighter for being in the moment and shrugging complex career and financial decisions off. Nobody can call Mosley a coward as the man has readily stepped right back into the fire when he met teak tough opponents. Prime Mosley was tough as nails. Prime ODLH was too. I am a FMJ fan, but I don't think anyone can logically play that either of these guys in their prime would not have stepped up to fight FMJ if he had the cachet he has now then. They probably would have welcomed it as they were skilled in their own right.
> 
> ...


You nailed it. Exactly what I've been saying.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/07/pacquiao-vs-algeiri-at-catch-weight-of-144-lbs/
> Itâ€™s a controversial move of Bob Arum of Top Rank to select a light welterweight to fight Pacquiao instead of someone from the welterweight division that has some power and speed to make it an interesting fight. And Iâ€™m not even talking about the popularity aspect of Arum picking out a guy who isnâ€™t well known to casual boxing fans, and thinking that the storyline alone will sell the fight and make it successful.


Arum is always blowing smoke up fans' asses.

All the great fighters at 140 Pacfraud ends up with Algieri? No knock on Al, but damn. Why is this fraud relevant?

The funny thing is that all these idiots here whining about why FMJ didn't make fights early in his career completely miss the fact that Arum was the damned manager!!! Arum has been pulling this use other fighters to sell his fighters facing each other or nobodies BS for decades.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> The dude is a 140 pounder. Pac is allegedly a 147 pounder. Just make the damned fight.
> 
> You mean feather fisted Tim? No risk. No weight reqs.
> 
> ...


Here's that thread I was talking about.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...Algieri-Most-Dangerous-Foe-Of-My-Career/page4

The one where you kept claiming Algieri was being drained by MP. Didn't see anything from you after I posted Algieri's reason for wanting it at the limit.

And now you accept that Algieri is a 140er. At least you got off the "He's draining Algieri!!" crap.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> I supposed I missed it. Can you link it please? Thanks BHS. :cheers


I am not going in circles with you. The comment has no relevance.

There is no logical reason for Pac to put weight restrictions on this fight when Algieri is the SMALLER MAN. The ONLY reason Pac is doing this is because he is hoping to get an advantage.

Just like he was when Mosley called him out and they wanted to starve him down to 140. It blew up in their fraudulent faces when Mosley accepted.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> Now he's rigging the scale. :lol: Love the conspiracy theories you come up with.
> 
> I guess you missed his fight w/ Tm Bradley. (Enter the BHS post where you claim Tim Bradley took a dive) :cheers


Again with your lack of integrity. Now?

Is this the first time Pac has pulled this at WW?

Is this stunt used consistently or ONLY against fighters of certain caliber or unknown quantities?

You know what it is.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Arum is always blowing smoke up fans' asses.
> 
> All the great fighters at 140 Pacfraud ends up with Algieri? No knock on Al, but damn. Why is this fraud relevant?
> 
> The funny thing is that all these idiots here whining about why FMJ didn't make fights early in his career completely miss the fact that Arum was the damned manager!!! Arum has been pulling this use other fighters to sell his fighters facing each other or nobodies BS for decades.


That is what i keep telling these fools. Bob Arum is the boss, he made that loud and clear. And if you want to fight his fighters, you got to sign under him. His way or no way. These fools act like they dksab.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> Here's that thread I was talking about.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...Algieri-Most-Dangerous-Foe-Of-My-Career/page4
> 
> ...


I know the one you are talking about. You are a basic Pactard so I let it go.

Algieri is being drained by MP.

Algieri's reason for wanting it at 147 is irrelevant. Even if he complained, like Tim Bradley did about testing, he would be crushed and brought to heel.

I accept? If Algieri is a 140 pounder why in the hell is Pacfraud fighting him and not a legit 147 pounder? That is the fraud in action.

You see the paradox of your fraudulent hero? Would Pacfraud have made this same request of Provodnikov? Another 140 pound fighter who fights at 147.

There is no logical reason to place a weight restriction on a SMALLER fighter. NONE.

There is some crap here. Unfortunately your head is too far up Pacfraud's ass to see it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I am not going in circles with you. The comment has no relevance.
> 
> There is no logical reason for Pac to put weight restrictions on this fight when Algieri is the SMALLER MAN. The ONLY reason Pac is doing this is because he is hoping to get an advantage.
> 
> Just like he was when Mosley called him out and they wanted to starve him down to 140. It blew up in their fraudulent faces when Mosley accepted.


You don't have to link it, I obviously saw it and posted (Which you responded to). Whether or not there's any reason for the weigh restriction, you said he was trying to drain him. Yes, you vehemently claimed MP was draining a guy by having him move up in weight. And At least you admitted he was a 140er later on. Big if you. You can't go back on that now. Unless you simply admit you were wrong about that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I know the one you are talking about. You are a basic Pactard so I let it go.
> 
> *Algieri is being drained by MP.*
> 
> ...


You just called Algier a 140er. And now he's being drained fighting at 143. atsch Okee dokey.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> That is what i keep telling these fools. Bob Arum is the boss, he made that loud and clear. And if you want to fight his fighters, you got to sign under him. His way or no way. These fools act like they dksab.


Yep. He wouldn't let FMJ fight just like he won't let Pac.

The guy wasn't interested in an ODLH match up. WTF? Why does anyone believe this dude.

The dude is a manipulative snake.

I am not even talking about taking a soft fight for setting up the best fights either. The dude manipulates fights and press even when good fights are available.

They don't man.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

When was the last time Floyd fought someone that we, the hardcore fans wanted to see? It wasn't in this decade that's for sure. The Yanks mustn't be right in the head paying $100 to see Floyd jab his way past yet another special needs kid on tv. No wonder Floyd isn't known in Britain, the home of boxing, the guy fights chumps like Ortiz and Amir Khan's left overs.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> You just called Algier a 140er. And now he's being drained fighting at 143. atsch Okee dokey.


What 140 pounder comes in at 140 on fight night you dork? What fighter doesn't come in higher after the weigh in?

If he does NOT have to cut and can eat whatever he wants through training without worry about dieting his camp will be different.

This why I don't respond to you fools.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> What 140 pounder comes in at 140 on fight night you dork? What fighter doesn't come in higher after the weigh in?
> 
> If he does NOT have to cut and can eat whatever he wants through training without worry about dieting his camp will be different.
> 
> This why I don't respond to you fools.


Again, this has nothing to do with how you were claiming that MP was draining Algieri by making him fight at 143. It's clear that both guys will gain weight after the official weigh in, so whatever point you are trying to make, you didn't. Sorry guy.

And try to keep your cool for heaven's sake. You don't always have to respond like a grade schooler tossing insults for no reason. You do that out of anger. Control it please. Thank you.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> You don't have to link it, I obviously saw it and posted (Which you responded to). Whether or not there's any reason for the weigh restriction, you said he was trying to drain him. Yes, you vehemently claimed MP was draining a guy by having him move up in weight. And At least you admitted he was a 140er later on. Big if you. You can't go back on that now. Unless you simply admit you were wrong about that.


Yes. He is.

There is nothing to go back on as NO FIGHTER comes in on fight night at or below their weigh in weight.

The fact he is a 140 pounder makes the weight restriction even MORE absurd.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> Again, this has nothing to do with how you were claiming that MP was draining Algieri by making him fight at 143. It's clear that both guys will gain weight after the official weigh in, so whatever point you are trying to make, you didn't. Sorry guy.
> 
> And try to keep your cool for heaven's sake. You don't always have to respond like a grade schooler tossing insults for no reason. You do that out of anger. Control it please. Thank you.


He is. If he isn't draining him, then there is no reason for a weight restriction.

The point is going over your sloped forehead.

I am chill man. There is nothing to be angry about. There is no emotional investment here.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> You bring up an interesting point... the entire concept of asking tough questions and holding guys to what is said in "post fight interviews" is a bit absurd. A man has just been in a FIGHT and you are expecting him to give you concise career map or an interview like an NFL or NBA player? I can't even begin to imagine the emotional, hormonal, physiological, etc... responses going on with a guy.
> 
> Call outs are cool and I respect them, but I don't hold anything against a fighter for being in the moment and shrugging complex career and financial decisions off. Nobody can call Mosley a coward as the man has readily stepped right back into the fire when he met teak tough opponents.  Prime Mosley was tough as nails. Prime ODLH was too. I am a FMJ fan, but I don't think anyone can logically play that either of these guys in their prime would not have stepped up to fight FMJ if he had the cachet he has now then. They probably would have welcomed it as they were skilled in their own right.
> 
> ...


Mayweather did try to get the Mosley fight when Mosley was at 135. Which was talked about in the 24/7 for there fight.

Its not about believing Mosley was ducking Mayweather though. Its the fact that when Mayweather was trying to become a star and was interested in fighting some of these guys and they weren't interested at that point in time its cool. But once they become interested in fighting Mayweather he needs to come running or he is ducking. Prime examples are Cotto and Mosley.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BHS, 

In this very thread, you claimed:
1. Algieri is a 140er

2. MP is draining Algieri by making him fight at 143

Aside from contradicting yourself, you resort to acting incredibly immature and making insults. And you tell me to chill when you are clearly the one losing your cool? Does that really work for you?

There is no way I can take you serious.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> *Mayweather did try to get the Mosley fight when Mosley was at 135. *Which was talked about in the 24/7 for there fight.
> 
> Its not about believing Mosley was ducking Mayweather though. Its the fact that when Mayweather was trying to become a star and was interested in fighting some of these guys and they weren't interested at that point in time its cool. But once they become interested in fighting Mayweather he needs to come running or he is ducking. Prime examples are Cotto and Mosley.


He called him out. We can agree on that. Did he do anything other then just call him out?


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm bored about hearing about F JR. Until he fights someone at least as good as Khan I and the rest of the British public simply won't give a toss.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> He called him out. We can agree on that. Did he do anything other then just call him out?


Move up in weight and ditch Arum. How's that for action speak louder than words?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather did try to get the Mosley fight when Mosley was at 135. Which was talked about in the 24/7 for there fight.
> 
> Its not about believing Mosley was ducking Mayweather though. Its the fact that when Mayweather was trying to become a star and was interested in fighting some of these guys and they weren't interested at that point in time its cool. But once they become interested in fighting Mayweather he needs to come running or he is ducking. Prime examples are Cotto and Mosley.


I agree.

Again I agree. I think fights being made (or not) always has to be looked at through the lens of the business of Boxing. This is prize fighting, not honor fighting.

This is about attacking FMJ. If the fight isn't made? He is ducking. As soon as the fight is made? The guy is weak. The Alvarez fight is the perfect example. Nothing will ever be enough.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Duffy said:


> When was the last time Floyd fought someone that we, the hardcore fans wanted to see? It wasn't in this decade that's for sure. The Yanks mustn't be right in the head paying $100 to see Floyd jab his way past yet another special needs kid on tv. No wonder Floyd isn't known in Britain, the home of boxing, the guy fights chumps like Ortiz and Amir Khan's left overs.


Alvarez

Maidana I

YDKSAB.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Move up in weight and ditch Arum. How's that for action speak louder than words?


Sorry tliang, wasn't asking you. You cannot resort to insults and childish antics when you get angry. Not really interested in sharing thoughts with posters like you or BHS or MW. Enjoy your time here. Have a good one.

BTW, he didn't move up in weight until 7-8 years later after calling out Mosley at 135, as it's been established and recorded.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Duffy said:


> When was the last time Floyd fought someone that we, the hardcore fans wanted to see? It wasn't in this decade that's for sure. The Yanks mustn't be right in the head paying $100 to see Floyd jab his way past yet another special needs kid on tv. No wonder Floyd isn't known in Britain, the home of boxing, the guy fights chumps like Ortiz and Amir Khan's left overs.


Mosley, Cotto, Canelo.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sorry tliang, wasn't asking you. You cannot resort to insults and childish antics when you get angry. Not really interested in sharing thoughts with posters like you or BHS or MW. Enjoy your time here. Have a good one.
> 
> BTW, he didn't move up in weight until 7-8 years later after calling out Mosley at 135, as it's been established and recorded.


You have no problem flagging BHS's weight drain talk but you run away all of mine. Like your claim JMM was a LW instead of manning and admit that Floyd is simply better and that he beat an ATG which you claim he never did.
And what insults did i just say?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You have no problem flagging BHS's weight drain talk but you run away all of mine. Like your claim JMM was a LW instead of manning and admit that Floyd is simply better and that he beat an ATG which you claim he never did.
> And what insults did i just say?


I said in a post in that thread that FMjr was better, and would win at any weight. Please bone up on your reading skills. Thank you.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> BHS,
> 
> In this very thread, you claimed:
> 1. Algieri is a 140er
> ...


You are wrapped in circles unable to understand simple concepts.

It isn't a contradiction. 140 pounds is a weight _*limit *_not a man's ideal weight. Fighters' ideals weights are higher. Removing the need for a strict diet and borderline dehydrating from camp makes a world of difference. You ever been in a fight gym watching a guy make weight in a sauna suit spitting?

The only reason a man puts a weight _*restriction *_on another fighter is to RESTRICT him.

Here you go playing offended...


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You have no problem flagging BHS's weight drain talk but you run away all of mine. Like your claim JMM was a LW instead of manning and admit that Floyd is simply better and that he beat an ATG which you claim he never did.
> And what insults did i just say?


That cornball cries about insults constantly. Anything NOT to talk the Boxing subject he is getting destroyed on.

If the point is NOT draining Algieri, why is there a weight restriction on a 147 pound fight being fought by a TALL 140 pounder? You restrict a man to to keep him away from something. If we are restricting weight, what are you keeping him away from? Ideal weight.

"Hey man, you are restricted from coming over here, but it isn't really restricting you because you never came over here before."


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> You are wrapped in circles unable to understand simple concepts.
> 
> It isn't a contradiction. 140 pounds is a weight _*limit *_not a man's ideal weight. Fighters' ideals weights are higher. Removing the need for a strict diet and borderline dehydrating from camp makes a world of difference. You ever been in a fight gym watching a guy make weight in a sauna suit spitting?
> 
> ...


MP is restricting a 140er in Algieri (Your words) by allowing him to weigh in at 143 for this upcoming fight (Which now equates draining him, again, your words).

atsch


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> I said in a post in that thread that FMjr was better, and would win at any weight. Please bone up on your reading skills. Thank you.


You said that after i put u in the corner where you couldn't wiggle out. Before that you were making excuses for JMM. You need so fish oil supplements bc you got horrible memory.:deal


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Mal said:


> MP is restricting a 140er in Algieri (Your words) by allowing him to weigh in at 143 for this upcoming fight (Which now equates draining him, again, your words).
> 
> atsch


Yes. 140 is a limit he cuts to so that he can fight not his ideal weight.

He is fighting at 147. There is no logical reason to restrict him unless... you are draining him.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You said that after i put u in the corner where you couldn't wiggle out. Before that you were making excuses for JMM. You need so fish oil supplements bc you got horrible memory.:deal


I never used it as an excuse to begin with. That's simply how you took it. And not surprisingly judging by how defensive you are.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Yes. 140 is a limit he cuts to so that he can fight not his ideal weight.
> 
> He is fighting at 147. There is no logical reason to restrict him unless... you are draining him.


That's the conclusion you've drawn, regardless how ridiculous a notion it is to supposedly drain a guy by having him move up in weight. Cheers :cheers


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> WTF does any of that have to do with stating Pacfraud is the B side of the fight? Nothing.
> 
> _*Man those links were so corny. *_ Timothy Bradley's opinion? At WW? :rofl
> 
> ...


so i guess former champions mike tyson, larry holmes, marvin hagler and timothy bradley also "are in the dark" regarding their opinion that prime paq bets mayweather(ftr, i never said that paq would beat floyd, i only commented that only an idiot such as yourself would say that paq had no chance)?

and you, who in all likelihood has never accomplished anything inside or a ring, can prophetically denounce the opinions of former world champions and their ability to forecast a fight?

do you realize how delusional you are?

or maybe youre just too stupid to realize how dumb you are.

seriously, youre a mental case


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so i guess former champions mike tyson, larry holmes, marvin hagler and timothy bradley also "are in the dark" regarding their opinion that prime paq bets mayweather(ftr, i never said that paq would beat floyd, i only commented that only an idiot such as yourself would say that paq had no chance)?
> 
> and you, who in all likelihood has never accomplished anything inside or a ring, can prophetically denounce the opinions of former world champions and their ability to forecast a fight?
> 
> ...


Pac had, has, and never will have a chance.

They are wrong.

So delusional that I see Pac for the fraud he is?

Yeah man. Mental. While Pac fights ANOTHER 140 pound fighter, forces a weight restriction, and clowns like you swear he is an ATG. :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Pac had, has, and never will have a chance.
> 
> They are wrong.
> 
> ...


when did i say that paq was an ATG? can you post a link where i said that? you appear to be somewhat delusional.

so bradley, tyson, holmes and hagler are all "wrong" and you are right?

that paq had, has, and never will have a chance?

you just made yourself look like a complete tool to everyone here.

you are some clown on an anonymous forum

those guys were all former world champs


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> when did i say that paq was an ATG? can you post a link where i said that? *you appear to be somewhat delusional.*
> 
> so bradley, tyson, holmes and hagler are all "wrong" and you are right?
> 
> ...


Thats putting it mildly.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> I never used it as an excuse to begin with. That's simply how you took it. And not surprisingly *judging by how defensive you are*.


white flag excuse for the day, what's tomorrow?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> when did i say that paq was an ATG? can you post a link where i said that? you appear to be somewhat delusional.
> 
> so bradley, tyson, holmes and hagler are all "wrong" and you are right?
> 
> ...


He had no chance. Why? FMJ is an ATG.

Yes. They are wrong.

No, he never had a chance.

Only people here who think Pac had a chance and wanted the fight are Pactards.

So? You are a clown on an anonymous forum as well. A clown who thinks Pac had a chance of beating Mayweather. Clown.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> when did i say that paq was an ATG? can you post a link where i said that? you appear to be somewhat delusional.
> 
> so *bradley, tyson, holmes and hagler are all "wrong" *and you are right?
> 
> ...


damn near everyone and their mothers all think Floyd would beat Pac so what? Pac walked away from the fight bc of a drug test, and then he walked away 40million offer from Floyd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> white flag excuse for the day, what's tomorrow?


Again, it was you who took what I posted as an excuse. I never said anything about it being an excuse. I cannot control how your brain takes information and processes it.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Same old tired bullshit different day! SMFH:-(


----------

